# Hey Mike NL....?



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I have just read through a previous post about the LEAP program. I have considered it before but have balked at the cost, having recently bought a house at the time and being, frankly, short of extra expendable income. I am now in a position to try it out and am encouraged by the results of several people on the BB. I've spent so much money already that if this works for me it would be peanuts!But I digress! My only question is this: is it vital or necessary to take Ibsacol in addition to the dietary changes I would make after the tests are done? Or can I just go on eliminating "allergens" alone?Thanks!WD


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

HI SUPER LUBE:No, sme people elect to use IBSACOL ater the intiial 30 days of elimination, and some jsut follow the cleansing diet protocol all the way through each phase until tey are on the safe-foods rotation diet and stay there.We simply wanted people to know that they do have the option as it would be unfair to not advise people that there is a supplement available which can reduce reactivity to varying degrees in various people, and restore some oral tolerance.Most have been, howver, doing the primary program of simply the dietary modification.We do recommend that each IBS patient also use Dr. Weinstocks Stress reduction prgram for IBS at the same time, this is why it is included in the HC cost. www.ibstherapy.comThe literature recommends that a complete program consist of the three basic elements of dietary modification, therapy for the psychosial consequences of the condition, and pharmacotherapy as needed. The upshot is most patients end up on a permanently modified diet which has reduced their symptoms enough that they need far less medication, if any. Some folks use the stress managment CD's some do not as they find they do not need them when the reactiosn are stopped....the chemcials, and the symptoms they cause, subside and thus their levels of stress are reduced as a consequence.we feel that the best outcome is achieved by combinant therapy... but some people do have a very ow score for symptoms of stress anf anxiety so to them it is superfluous. everyone is different.here is a thread where I think the insurance issues were discussed. http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=026849#000019 Any other q's let me know or call Ethan at 1-888-NOW-LEAP.MNLater...


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

HI SUPER LUBE:No, sme people elect to use IBSACOL ater the intiial 30 days of elimination, and some jsut follow the cleansing diet protocol all the way through each phase until tey are on the safe-foods rotation diet and stay there.We simply wanted people to know that they do have the option as it would be unfair to not advise people that there is a supplement available which can reduce reactivity to varying degrees in various people, and restore some oral tolerance.Most have been, howver, doing the primary program of simply the dietary modification.We do recommend that each IBS patient also use Dr. Weinstocks Stress reduction prgram for IBS at the same time, this is why it is included in the HC cost. www.ibstherapy.comThe literature recommends that a complete program consist of the three basic elements of dietary modification, therapy for the psychosial consequences of the condition, and pharmacotherapy as needed. The upshot is most patients end up on a permanently modified diet which has reduced their symptoms enough that they need far less medication, if any. Some folks use the stress managment CD's some do not as they find they do not need them when the reactiosn are stopped....the chemcials, and the symptoms they cause, subside and thus their levels of stress are reduced as a consequence.we feel that the best outcome is achieved by combinant therapy... but some people do have a very ow score for symptoms of stress anf anxiety so to them it is superfluous. everyone is different.here is a thread where I think the insurance issues were discussed. http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=026849#000019 Any other q's let me know or call Ethan at 1-888-NOW-LEAP.MNLater...


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Hi WD40







i used to CD that Mike is talking about when I first started my elimantion diet..It is very good and one of the Cd's explains all about IBS and the excercises helpswith the anxiety and is focused on IBS...I used it in the begining but after I started feelingbetter my anxiety left....I use to be so shakey and alot of anxiety...For me I think the foodswas causing some of it because after about 3 or 4 weeks it left....All I am doing now is just staying away from the foods and haven't had to take any medication..So far so good


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Hi WD40







i used to CD that Mike is talking about when I first started my elimantion diet..It is very good and one of the Cd's explains all about IBS and the excercises helpswith the anxiety and is focused on IBS...I used it in the begining but after I started feelingbetter my anxiety left....I use to be so shakey and alot of anxiety...For me I think the foodswas causing some of it because after about 3 or 4 weeks it left....All I am doing now is just staying away from the foods and haven't had to take any medication..So far so good


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Thanks Mike







I think the only reason I am hesitating is because my particular case of IBS is now managed enough that I can lead a somewhat normal life. I don't want to spend all that money only to improve another 10-20%. What is getting to me is the little "mini-relapses" I keep having. At least once a month, for about two days at a time, I will have the chest pains and the nausea, and the gas and bloating, and the loose BM bouts, etc.. Then they will somewhat go away until the next month. I never feel totally normal, but I do well enough that I can mostly ignore the symptoms I DO feel everyday. Obviously something keeps triggering me and more than anything I am just SOOO curious to know what it is (or what THEY are). Does the testing only test for each substance or do they do combinations as well? For instance, I can use a little milk and use a few chunks of tomatoes, but never in the same 2-day time period.I figure I spend about $150 every 3-4 months buying this one supplement that keeps me going well enough to hold down my job, etc. I guess I want TOTAL remission and I'm afraid that if I don't get it I'll go over the edge!







I never had any anxiety until the IBS reared its ugly head, but frankly the elavil I'm on doesn't make me feel any better about things. Just makes me fat and lazy!







Donna, what did you end up being reactive to?


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Thanks Mike







I think the only reason I am hesitating is because my particular case of IBS is now managed enough that I can lead a somewhat normal life. I don't want to spend all that money only to improve another 10-20%. What is getting to me is the little "mini-relapses" I keep having. At least once a month, for about two days at a time, I will have the chest pains and the nausea, and the gas and bloating, and the loose BM bouts, etc.. Then they will somewhat go away until the next month. I never feel totally normal, but I do well enough that I can mostly ignore the symptoms I DO feel everyday. Obviously something keeps triggering me and more than anything I am just SOOO curious to know what it is (or what THEY are). Does the testing only test for each substance or do they do combinations as well? For instance, I can use a little milk and use a few chunks of tomatoes, but never in the same 2-day time period.I figure I spend about $150 every 3-4 months buying this one supplement that keeps me going well enough to hold down my job, etc. I guess I want TOTAL remission and I'm afraid that if I don't get it I'll go over the edge!







I never had any anxiety until the IBS reared its ugly head, but frankly the elavil I'm on doesn't make me feel any better about things. Just makes me fat and lazy!







Donna, what did you end up being reactive to?


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

WD40, since you've identified problems with milk and tomatos you could start by eliminating those from your diet. Rice milk is an excellent substitute for milk, it works great for both cereal and cooking.If you elminate tomatos substitute other red, yellow and orange fruits and veggies. Try this for at least 2 weeks - maybe a month since you are cyclic - and see what happens. It will be interesting.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

WD40, since you've identified problems with milk and tomatos you could start by eliminating those from your diet. Rice milk is an excellent substitute for milk, it works great for both cereal and cooking.If you elminate tomatos substitute other red, yellow and orange fruits and veggies. Try this for at least 2 weeks - maybe a month since you are cyclic - and see what happens. It will be interesting.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Yo, WD, My Lubricious friend... _____________________________________I think the only reason I am hesitating is because my particular case of IBS is now managed enough that I can lead a somewhat normal life. I don't want to spend all that money only to improve another 10-20%. What is getting to me is the little "mini-relapses" I keep having. At least once a month, for about two days at a time, I will have the chest pains and the nausea, and the gas and bloating, and the loose BM bouts, etc.. Then they will somewhat go away until the next month. I never feel totally normal, but I do well enough that I can mostly ignore the symptoms I DO feel everyday _____________________________________I agree, if one is stable enough that their episodes are biweekly at most, you are probably far enough along to use elimiation-challenge to isolate what may be rpvoking the episodes.keep in mind that one of the tricky parts is that many times the actual provoking agent is dose-dependent, so you may reauire days to accumualte a provoking does, and then the perception of symptoms might be delayed further.This is where frustratio can set in but if you are patient and don't mind logging intake daily through at least 2 epsiodes you may see the smoking-gun emerege in a pattern...but you have to rememeber to study BACk from symptom onet at least 3 days or so not just the day or day before.No I would not suggest or press anyone who was in 80% remission to make the investment, as you shoud be able to get down on the last part yourself. Only if this method, or eliminationm-challenge as J suggests, does not produce the culprit then onw would just get etsted ans kip the LEAP program and dietary retraining and all that..just do the test part to see what is lurking in the diet which is doing ya....I was that way with wheat at one time....it was a doe dependent relatonship that took about 2 weeks for each cycle to repeat....nerver figured it out from the logging as wheat appeared benign since I had it every day...test showed very moderate reactivity..elimination for one month = cycle broken6 Months wheat free= restored tolerance. Now eat in moderation and test negative. Cellular immune reactions...weird things. Every body loves Mr Allergy, and Mr. mast Cell...so predictable...MR T cell so crazyMNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Yo, WD, My Lubricious friend... _____________________________________I think the only reason I am hesitating is because my particular case of IBS is now managed enough that I can lead a somewhat normal life. I don't want to spend all that money only to improve another 10-20%. What is getting to me is the little "mini-relapses" I keep having. At least once a month, for about two days at a time, I will have the chest pains and the nausea, and the gas and bloating, and the loose BM bouts, etc.. Then they will somewhat go away until the next month. I never feel totally normal, but I do well enough that I can mostly ignore the symptoms I DO feel everyday _____________________________________I agree, if one is stable enough that their episodes are biweekly at most, you are probably far enough along to use elimiation-challenge to isolate what may be rpvoking the episodes.keep in mind that one of the tricky parts is that many times the actual provoking agent is dose-dependent, so you may reauire days to accumualte a provoking does, and then the perception of symptoms might be delayed further.This is where frustratio can set in but if you are patient and don't mind logging intake daily through at least 2 epsiodes you may see the smoking-gun emerege in a pattern...but you have to rememeber to study BACk from symptom onet at least 3 days or so not just the day or day before.No I would not suggest or press anyone who was in 80% remission to make the investment, as you shoud be able to get down on the last part yourself. Only if this method, or eliminationm-challenge as J suggests, does not produce the culprit then onw would just get etsted ans kip the LEAP program and dietary retraining and all that..just do the test part to see what is lurking in the diet which is doing ya....I was that way with wheat at one time....it was a doe dependent relatonship that took about 2 weeks for each cycle to repeat....nerver figured it out from the logging as wheat appeared benign since I had it every day...test showed very moderate reactivity..elimination for one month = cycle broken6 Months wheat free= restored tolerance. Now eat in moderation and test negative. Cellular immune reactions...weird things. Every body loves Mr Allergy, and Mr. mast Cell...so predictable...MR T cell so crazyMNL


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

So I can just do the blood test part, get the results and try to eliminate the culprits on my own? Maybe I'll do that instead of the whole thing, since I do mostly have it under control. But the thing is, without the Elavil I have the severe chest pains associated with the GERD and esophageal spasms. That's the part I can't seem to get under control at ALL. So maybe my question should have been: now that the IBS C/D swings are mostly under control, would it do the GERD and chest pains good to go through with the program???


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

So I can just do the blood test part, get the results and try to eliminate the culprits on my own? Maybe I'll do that instead of the whole thing, since I do mostly have it under control. But the thing is, without the Elavil I have the severe chest pains associated with the GERD and esophageal spasms. That's the part I can't seem to get under control at ALL. So maybe my question should have been: now that the IBS C/D swings are mostly under control, would it do the GERD and chest pains good to go through with the program???


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Hi WD40The foods that come back for me was apple being the highest followed by coconut and benzoic acid, mustard, cottage cheese, and a few others..I enjoyed every item that came back positieve..I loved apples anyway I could get them...I have noticed such a big difference since those items are not in my system anymore..I know longer have to take any medication for pain, anxiety, nausea vomiting or any other symptoms...







I started taking medications when I was 4 years old and I am now 44...The first thing I ever had to take and I use to have alot of it was Paragoric.. I can remember today how nasty that stuff was...yuck....so the Dr and hospital trips just continued untill last year when I decided to work with Leap ....When I had the bloodtest I thought no way in the world the things that I was putting in my system was making me that sick..







I was very wrong...I wasnt able to figure out what in the world was making me so sick by logging the foods down...but seems like you are doing ok now and thats great


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Hi WD40The foods that come back for me was apple being the highest followed by coconut and benzoic acid, mustard, cottage cheese, and a few others..I enjoyed every item that came back positieve..I loved apples anyway I could get them...I have noticed such a big difference since those items are not in my system anymore..I know longer have to take any medication for pain, anxiety, nausea vomiting or any other symptoms...







I started taking medications when I was 4 years old and I am now 44...The first thing I ever had to take and I use to have alot of it was Paragoric.. I can remember today how nasty that stuff was...yuck....so the Dr and hospital trips just continued untill last year when I decided to work with Leap ....When I had the bloodtest I thought no way in the world the things that I was putting in my system was making me that sick..







I was very wrong...I wasnt able to figure out what in the world was making me so sick by logging the foods down...but seems like you are doing ok now and thats great


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

WD40, I also was treated for GERD because I had burning pain in my tummy that both I and my doctors thought was acid. I also had another pain I couldn't describe clearly at the time, but which I now understand was spasms, in the top of my stomach (feels like it's near the point where food enters).Your description sounds similar to the spasms I had except yours are higher up, in the esophagus. When I found this board and figured out I'm fructose intolerant, turned out fructose and other natural sugars were causing those symptoms. Given my experience I think it could be an intolerance causing your symptoms. If the provoking substance was no longer there, you wouldn't need the meds to control the symptoms. I suppose taking the test would be faster, so it boils down to personal preference of whether you want to try finding it yourself or take the test.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

WD40, I also was treated for GERD because I had burning pain in my tummy that both I and my doctors thought was acid. I also had another pain I couldn't describe clearly at the time, but which I now understand was spasms, in the top of my stomach (feels like it's near the point where food enters).Your description sounds similar to the spasms I had except yours are higher up, in the esophagus. When I found this board and figured out I'm fructose intolerant, turned out fructose and other natural sugars were causing those symptoms. Given my experience I think it could be an intolerance causing your symptoms. If the provoking substance was no longer there, you wouldn't need the meds to control the symptoms. I suppose taking the test would be faster, so it boils down to personal preference of whether you want to try finding it yourself or take the test.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

SILICONSPRAY: ________________________________________"So I can just do the blood test part, get the results and try to eliminate the culprits on my own? " ________________________________________Yes, we do NOT recommend this procedure for people unless they already have developed an acceptance of the fact that dietary components provoke symptoms, they have made an acceptable effort (ie: done it the right way) to use dietary intake logging, symptom tracking, and thus oral challenge methods to confirm the more obvious things that may be allergenic or pseudoallergenic.People like this are capable of using the test results on their own to isolate and remove the hidden cell-mediated sensitivities to foods. they understand the difference between anything which blows up a mast cell (which you look for with antibody tests like RAST or ELISA) and the more widespread reactions that blow up white blood cells and platelets (which you can now see with the MRT test.)Most people with IBS or functional diarrhea or migraine or FMS are not that far along, and must be started from ground zero with a strict and very structured program, under medical or dietician supervision, to walk-them through dietary modification a step at a time.This is because it is easy to learn something new if you have never done anything like it before, and hard to unlearn deeply ingrained habitual behavior. We tend to rationalize our failure to unlearn and relearn as well wehn we do fail, and trnafer responsibility for that failure elsewhere from ourselves.Look at Rex Grossman, for example, Heisman runner-up QB at Florida. (if you know college football if not humor me). When he came out of HS into college at UF, what did he know about sophisticated offenses? Naught, as in HS the play book is about 10 pages thick, and a passer like Rex and his receivers just basically do this "I'll drop back, or roll to the left, and you run deep as you can to the post, and you drive off the linebacker then come-back under the coverage, and you cross over the middle into the hole in the zone and I will fling it at whoever is open. Got it?"So when he got to college it was easy for Spurrier to teach him his more complex offensive schemes since his brain was a blank sheet of paper.NOW Spurries is gone to learn himility in the NFL. After 3 years or so of Rexie boy tearing up the UF and SEC recordbooks, now he has Ron Zook and whole new system to learn. Fast. Talk about UNLEARNING and RELEARNING things that are AUTOMATIC.Peoples eating patterns, formed from childhood, are automatic..second nature. This is why many labs that do allergy testing, or who try to do one or another testing system for non-allergy sensitivities, if you were to actually tracj the patients that got theor tests and the doctors who each has his own way of using the results, have outcomes which are inconsistent...sometimes poor. Its not just technical.There is no system built to this reality...it is mostly selling of th e utility of the test results, with instructions to go and sin no more...just follow this 3 day rotation or 5-day rotation...the recidivism rate is very high.We have all been around people all are lives...in fact we is one.







So we know how the mind works ...(go ahead...a little won't hurt..see?...so a little more is ok se?...oh, god, my belly hurts...this freakin test #### does not work!")Duh. So I do not allow my people to go "sell MRT tests". If we were going to do that I would NEVER have gotten involved as this is doomed to create lots of unhappy people whose money is in the labs bank account and the doc, RD and patient are all out there pointing fingers when the patient fails yelling "No es mi culpa!!!"So when we affiliate with a provider, or we accept a patient for the Homecare Program they are selected by symptomology first, then they receive a structured program which is very specific and are disclosed that one must follow it exactly for it to benefit. And if they do, it will in the vast majority of cases. It's a no brainer...no matter why...if some food makes your white cells or platelets blow up, then the chemicals coming out will affect the surrounding tissue just like mast cell. If it happens in the bood they will go all over the body, including the cereborspinal fluid in some cases. This can be ignored by those who have their own theories to promote, but that does not mean it is not happening.So don't ingest anything that does that, and let everyone else with their little cabalistic attitudes argue about what "the" cause is or "why this happens" or that the cell-mediated reaction is some imaginary thing since they never did see it themselves. heck if I never look at something it is easy to say it does not exist.Frankly I could not care less about that stuff until it is spewed at poeple whose car will be compromised by it. What I care isa. Does the person have the symptoms and signs which we know are consistent with a high probability that sensitivity is generating symptomsb. Are they a person who is ready to do something about it and will follow instructionsc. That the set of instructions given them will help them unlearn their old eating laybook and learn a new one...is it rigid enough to do that..as people left to their own resorts "just go and sin no more" generally will not do that..they need stricter guidance.d. And how do you recognize the people who do NOT need that, so they can if they want just access the information...they already KNOW how to adjust their diet as they have already adjusted their values and behaviors to it...so they will use the tool.SO, yes, if someone meets Criteria D, we will facilitate them just being tested....if they need dietary consultation or help with it afterwards after all, they know where to reach a LEAP dietician, who then will establish a relationship between the two of them as to what the cost of her consultative services are to render help [fee-for-service] if the person needs that, when they need it.Sorry for not giving a simple answer, but an essay instead. But disease management of things like IBS is by the nature of the syndrome and the nature of peoples behavior not as simple as some would have us beleive...if the goal is the best chance at the best outomes for everyone...not just those who happen to be a good fit for that specific way of doing things...then eavryone has to approached and assessed based on their indivisual needs. Does that make some sense??CU later...I be around.MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

SILICONSPRAY: ________________________________________"So I can just do the blood test part, get the results and try to eliminate the culprits on my own? " ________________________________________Yes, we do NOT recommend this procedure for people unless they already have developed an acceptance of the fact that dietary components provoke symptoms, they have made an acceptable effort (ie: done it the right way) to use dietary intake logging, symptom tracking, and thus oral challenge methods to confirm the more obvious things that may be allergenic or pseudoallergenic.People like this are capable of using the test results on their own to isolate and remove the hidden cell-mediated sensitivities to foods. they understand the difference between anything which blows up a mast cell (which you look for with antibody tests like RAST or ELISA) and the more widespread reactions that blow up white blood cells and platelets (which you can now see with the MRT test.)Most people with IBS or functional diarrhea or migraine or FMS are not that far along, and must be started from ground zero with a strict and very structured program, under medical or dietician supervision, to walk-them through dietary modification a step at a time.This is because it is easy to learn something new if you have never done anything like it before, and hard to unlearn deeply ingrained habitual behavior. We tend to rationalize our failure to unlearn and relearn as well wehn we do fail, and trnafer responsibility for that failure elsewhere from ourselves.Look at Rex Grossman, for example, Heisman runner-up QB at Florida. (if you know college football if not humor me). When he came out of HS into college at UF, what did he know about sophisticated offenses? Naught, as in HS the play book is about 10 pages thick, and a passer like Rex and his receivers just basically do this "I'll drop back, or roll to the left, and you run deep as you can to the post, and you drive off the linebacker then come-back under the coverage, and you cross over the middle into the hole in the zone and I will fling it at whoever is open. Got it?"So when he got to college it was easy for Spurrier to teach him his more complex offensive schemes since his brain was a blank sheet of paper.NOW Spurries is gone to learn himility in the NFL. After 3 years or so of Rexie boy tearing up the UF and SEC recordbooks, now he has Ron Zook and whole new system to learn. Fast. Talk about UNLEARNING and RELEARNING things that are AUTOMATIC.Peoples eating patterns, formed from childhood, are automatic..second nature. This is why many labs that do allergy testing, or who try to do one or another testing system for non-allergy sensitivities, if you were to actually tracj the patients that got theor tests and the doctors who each has his own way of using the results, have outcomes which are inconsistent...sometimes poor. Its not just technical.There is no system built to this reality...it is mostly selling of th e utility of the test results, with instructions to go and sin no more...just follow this 3 day rotation or 5-day rotation...the recidivism rate is very high.We have all been around people all are lives...in fact we is one.







So we know how the mind works ...(go ahead...a little won't hurt..see?...so a little more is ok se?...oh, god, my belly hurts...this freakin test #### does not work!")Duh. So I do not allow my people to go "sell MRT tests". If we were going to do that I would NEVER have gotten involved as this is doomed to create lots of unhappy people whose money is in the labs bank account and the doc, RD and patient are all out there pointing fingers when the patient fails yelling "No es mi culpa!!!"So when we affiliate with a provider, or we accept a patient for the Homecare Program they are selected by symptomology first, then they receive a structured program which is very specific and are disclosed that one must follow it exactly for it to benefit. And if they do, it will in the vast majority of cases. It's a no brainer...no matter why...if some food makes your white cells or platelets blow up, then the chemicals coming out will affect the surrounding tissue just like mast cell. If it happens in the bood they will go all over the body, including the cereborspinal fluid in some cases. This can be ignored by those who have their own theories to promote, but that does not mean it is not happening.So don't ingest anything that does that, and let everyone else with their little cabalistic attitudes argue about what "the" cause is or "why this happens" or that the cell-mediated reaction is some imaginary thing since they never did see it themselves. heck if I never look at something it is easy to say it does not exist.Frankly I could not care less about that stuff until it is spewed at poeple whose car will be compromised by it. What I care isa. Does the person have the symptoms and signs which we know are consistent with a high probability that sensitivity is generating symptomsb. Are they a person who is ready to do something about it and will follow instructionsc. That the set of instructions given them will help them unlearn their old eating laybook and learn a new one...is it rigid enough to do that..as people left to their own resorts "just go and sin no more" generally will not do that..they need stricter guidance.d. And how do you recognize the people who do NOT need that, so they can if they want just access the information...they already KNOW how to adjust their diet as they have already adjusted their values and behaviors to it...so they will use the tool.SO, yes, if someone meets Criteria D, we will facilitate them just being tested....if they need dietary consultation or help with it afterwards after all, they know where to reach a LEAP dietician, who then will establish a relationship between the two of them as to what the cost of her consultative services are to render help [fee-for-service] if the person needs that, when they need it.Sorry for not giving a simple answer, but an essay instead. But disease management of things like IBS is by the nature of the syndrome and the nature of peoples behavior not as simple as some would have us beleive...if the goal is the best chance at the best outomes for everyone...not just those who happen to be a good fit for that specific way of doing things...then eavryone has to approached and assessed based on their indivisual needs. Does that make some sense??CU later...I be around.MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Donnatella: ____________________________________"and I use to have alot of it was Paragoric" ____________________________________oh my...I don't have time today but remind me to tell you the story of the time I OD'ed on Paregoric trying to stop an episode when I was about 24.







MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Donnatella: ____________________________________"and I use to have alot of it was Paragoric" ____________________________________oh my...I don't have time today but remind me to tell you the story of the time I OD'ed on Paregoric trying to stop an episode when I was about 24.







MNL


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

HI ohno~ I think a lot of my symptoms are "dosage-based" because it doesn't seem like any one food will trigger me anymore, at least not like it used to. Several years ago just the SMELL of a donut, let alone eating one, would trigger D immediately! Now I can eat one with no problem, but two or three will kill my tummy! I am curious about what would be in my "red" zone and my "yellow zone" (as you can see I read through LEAP's website). Interesting that you mention mustard because before this last episode I made a huge sandwich with lunchmeat and mustard. I suspected the lunchmeat (and to some degree still do), but maybe it was the mustard? Very interesting!Julia, I hope and pray I'm not fructose intolerant! I know I react badly to honey -sometimes! So again, maybe I'm one whose body will only react if I ingest too much of a substance. Same thing with vinegar and red meat and dairy. One day of consuming such things is okay. Two days in a row not so good. Three days in a row, or eating such things in combination, and I'm poppin' Pepcids like there's no tomorrow!Mike, I understand that since I have done all the logging and pretty much know what foods to avoid for the IBS side that if I just find out what's triggering the GERD I have the will power and such to just eliminate the offending foods and chemicals. When I read thru the LEAP site and did the pricing it would "only" cost me $200 more to go through with the whole program (or did I do my math right?). I figure if I'm going to shell out for the blood draw and MRT testing I might as well shell out the extra and give the whole program a go. Plus, I think having a dietician on hand may help me also lose the weight that I've gained while on the Elavil, which has been quite a bit more than is healthy.I filled out the questionnaire so when they give me a call in a few days, I'll ask them what would be best, considering my history of diet and relaxation therapies to help control most of the IBS. If he/she agrees with you I will do as you suggest and just get my hot little hands on the MRT report and discipline myself as I have been these past two years or so. It seems like the more the IBS was held at bay, the more the GERD reared its ugly head! My old GI doctor told me that a lot of times treating one area of the gut will trigger another area. Treating my gastritis-type symptoms often led to massive constipation. Treating D often led to extreme nausea. Treating C would trigger esphageal spasms. ARGH! It's all interconnected, I think, and I frankly can't wait to go through with the testing now that I've made up my mind to do it!Keep your fingers crossed! I hope my results are much like ohnometoo's -- I just want my life back!Thanks one and all! I've got a squeaky door to fix now......WD40PS to MikeNL: I'm not much into college ball as I'm more of a pro league kinda gal (and then mostly baseball and basketball), but I did understand and enjoy the analogy, thanks!


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

HI ohno~ I think a lot of my symptoms are "dosage-based" because it doesn't seem like any one food will trigger me anymore, at least not like it used to. Several years ago just the SMELL of a donut, let alone eating one, would trigger D immediately! Now I can eat one with no problem, but two or three will kill my tummy! I am curious about what would be in my "red" zone and my "yellow zone" (as you can see I read through LEAP's website). Interesting that you mention mustard because before this last episode I made a huge sandwich with lunchmeat and mustard. I suspected the lunchmeat (and to some degree still do), but maybe it was the mustard? Very interesting!Julia, I hope and pray I'm not fructose intolerant! I know I react badly to honey -sometimes! So again, maybe I'm one whose body will only react if I ingest too much of a substance. Same thing with vinegar and red meat and dairy. One day of consuming such things is okay. Two days in a row not so good. Three days in a row, or eating such things in combination, and I'm poppin' Pepcids like there's no tomorrow!Mike, I understand that since I have done all the logging and pretty much know what foods to avoid for the IBS side that if I just find out what's triggering the GERD I have the will power and such to just eliminate the offending foods and chemicals. When I read thru the LEAP site and did the pricing it would "only" cost me $200 more to go through with the whole program (or did I do my math right?). I figure if I'm going to shell out for the blood draw and MRT testing I might as well shell out the extra and give the whole program a go. Plus, I think having a dietician on hand may help me also lose the weight that I've gained while on the Elavil, which has been quite a bit more than is healthy.I filled out the questionnaire so when they give me a call in a few days, I'll ask them what would be best, considering my history of diet and relaxation therapies to help control most of the IBS. If he/she agrees with you I will do as you suggest and just get my hot little hands on the MRT report and discipline myself as I have been these past two years or so. It seems like the more the IBS was held at bay, the more the GERD reared its ugly head! My old GI doctor told me that a lot of times treating one area of the gut will trigger another area. Treating my gastritis-type symptoms often led to massive constipation. Treating D often led to extreme nausea. Treating C would trigger esphageal spasms. ARGH! It's all interconnected, I think, and I frankly can't wait to go through with the testing now that I've made up my mind to do it!Keep your fingers crossed! I hope my results are much like ohnometoo's -- I just want my life back!Thanks one and all! I've got a squeaky door to fix now......WD40PS to MikeNL: I'm not much into college ball as I'm more of a pro league kinda gal (and then mostly baseball and basketball), but I did understand and enjoy the analogy, thanks!


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

WD40, lunchmeat usually has a lot of additives. If you look at the ones in a typical chain grocery they'll contain several kinds of sugar, chemicals, msg, and God knows what else! The ones at Whole Foods usually don't have chemicals or msg, but they still often have sugar (sigh).Mike, I don't follow ball much at all, but I understood your analogy also. I have to stop trying to eat fried potatos with breakfast - even though I was careful not to make them greasy, I'm still having spasms. Guess I'll eat 4 pieces of toast instead.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

WD40, lunchmeat usually has a lot of additives. If you look at the ones in a typical chain grocery they'll contain several kinds of sugar, chemicals, msg, and God knows what else! The ones at Whole Foods usually don't have chemicals or msg, but they still often have sugar (sigh).Mike, I don't follow ball much at all, but I understood your analogy also. I have to stop trying to eat fried potatos with breakfast - even though I was careful not to make them greasy, I'm still having spasms. Guess I'll eat 4 pieces of toast instead.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Julia, I have suspected lunchmeat for a while, which is why I normally only have tuna on my sandwiches. Tuna doesn't hurt me at all. (or _does_ it?) For some reason I was REALLY hungry for a hoagie! I don't think it was the bread (sourdough), I don't use a lot of mayo, used only a little lettuce, one slice of tomato and one sandwich-sized dill pickle slice. I did glob on the mustard and must've used 4 slices of lunchmeat (I believe it was Foster Farms ham and turkey). Good eats! Bad for the tummy! Although given what MikeNL says about looking a day to three days backward, I also pigged out on some raisins, something I don't normally eat, and nuts (mostly almonds and pecans)a day or two before the hoagie. Maybe it was one of those items?







I'm going on a one week vacation in mid-May (see I'm not so bad I can't go out of town







) and I hope I can get the results before then!


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Julia, I have suspected lunchmeat for a while, which is why I normally only have tuna on my sandwiches. Tuna doesn't hurt me at all. (or _does_ it?) For some reason I was REALLY hungry for a hoagie! I don't think it was the bread (sourdough), I don't use a lot of mayo, used only a little lettuce, one slice of tomato and one sandwich-sized dill pickle slice. I did glob on the mustard and must've used 4 slices of lunchmeat (I believe it was Foster Farms ham and turkey). Good eats! Bad for the tummy! Although given what MikeNL says about looking a day to three days backward, I also pigged out on some raisins, something I don't normally eat, and nuts (mostly almonds and pecans)a day or two before the hoagie. Maybe it was one of those items?







I'm going on a one week vacation in mid-May (see I'm not so bad I can't go out of town







) and I hope I can get the results before then!


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WD40I am looking forward to my vacation this summer ? Last year before I went to FranceI was in the hospital and got out the day before I left to go...I was so scared that I was going to get to France and get sick...expecially not knowing the language and it was just me and my girlfriend going....I was fine after I got over there and at the timeI didnt know why I was getting sick...but when I was there I was staying away from thethings I was eating here but didnt know it at the time...Did see and coconut or appleect....over there....I was full of stress on that trip and with all of the anxiety I had I didntget sick from the anxiety either...I hope to go back again one day and enjoy the thingsalot more instead of wondering " Will this be the day that I am looking for a bathroom"Mike...I have a question for you







I think I read somewhere that benzoic acid is in asprinis that correct ? I tried to look on the bottle but I couldnt see it ????


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WD40I am looking forward to my vacation this summer ? Last year before I went to FranceI was in the hospital and got out the day before I left to go...I was so scared that I was going to get to France and get sick...expecially not knowing the language and it was just me and my girlfriend going....I was fine after I got over there and at the timeI didnt know why I was getting sick...but when I was there I was staying away from thethings I was eating here but didnt know it at the time...Did see and coconut or appleect....over there....I was full of stress on that trip and with all of the anxiety I had I didntget sick from the anxiety either...I hope to go back again one day and enjoy the thingsalot more instead of wondering " Will this be the day that I am looking for a bathroom"Mike...I have a question for you







I think I read somewhere that benzoic acid is in asprinis that correct ? I tried to look on the bottle but I couldnt see it ????


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

You guys are getting so smart about the problems with intake analysis for non-IgE food sensitivities if I just let the thread go you answer all your questions yourselves.I like that.







I have to be short today as I have to hit the ol I-95 in a few hours....I will try to come back to this thread when I have some time maybe tomorrow early in whatever highway-hugger I spend the night in and add some things.But you are very good at spotting potential red flags...like the processed meats...there are at least 3-4 potential chemicals intolerancs there...the mustrad is also funny as I used to get sick when I ate the mustard dips with my chocken strips and assumed it was the musrad...NOT!...It was TUMERIC...ever notice how many mustrard and dips have tumeric added...my tumeric was of the MAP red...then yeah think about the other condiments, then what each is made up of..its maddening when oral tolerance is compromised...PS on the Homecare...yes, discuss it with the dietician (Jan will probably the person who will follow up with you)and if there are any questions she cannot help with Ethan is back in town tomorrow and will be in the office until wednesday so he can work out any financial details needed to set up whatever protocol is demed best for you.I really gotta run guys...be good, ok if you cn't at least don't do anything I would not do.[that gives you wide latitude]MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

You guys are getting so smart about the problems with intake analysis for non-IgE food sensitivities if I just let the thread go you answer all your questions yourselves.I like that.







I have to be short today as I have to hit the ol I-95 in a few hours....I will try to come back to this thread when I have some time maybe tomorrow early in whatever highway-hugger I spend the night in and add some things.But you are very good at spotting potential red flags...like the processed meats...there are at least 3-4 potential chemicals intolerancs there...the mustrad is also funny as I used to get sick when I ate the mustard dips with my chocken strips and assumed it was the musrad...NOT!...It was TUMERIC...ever notice how many mustrard and dips have tumeric added...my tumeric was of the MAP red...then yeah think about the other condiments, then what each is made up of..its maddening when oral tolerance is compromised...PS on the Homecare...yes, discuss it with the dietician (Jan will probably the person who will follow up with you)and if there are any questions she cannot help with Ethan is back in town tomorrow and will be in the office until wednesday so he can work out any financial details needed to set up whatever protocol is demed best for you.I really gotta run guys...be good, ok if you cn't at least don't do anything I would not do.[that gives you wide latitude]MNL


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

France! I hope you are able to go again and enjoy it the entire time. I'm not so brave that I would leave the country (although I did go to Mexico with my church a few years back). I would love to take a trip to Egypt and see the pyramids, or the ruins in Greece or Rome....yeah, like I'd ever get on a plane for THAT long! (WD does NOT like to fly!) I grew up in Hawaii and am planning a trip in a year or two to see the old island from an adult perspective. Hey Mike, all the hours reading the BB I would think I'd have learned SOMETHING by now!





















Oh and by the way, I went to a nutrionist who wanted me to do a "liver flush". It was quite involved but one of the main supplements I was supposed to take during the flush was turmeric! I decided not to go through with it, but now I'm wondering what would have happened if I had?Ack, my tummy is







growlin' so I'd better go find something safe to eat.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

France! I hope you are able to go again and enjoy it the entire time. I'm not so brave that I would leave the country (although I did go to Mexico with my church a few years back). I would love to take a trip to Egypt and see the pyramids, or the ruins in Greece or Rome....yeah, like I'd ever get on a plane for THAT long! (WD does NOT like to fly!) I grew up in Hawaii and am planning a trip in a year or two to see the old island from an adult perspective. Hey Mike, all the hours reading the BB I would think I'd have learned SOMETHING by now!





















Oh and by the way, I went to a nutrionist who wanted me to do a "liver flush". It was quite involved but one of the main supplements I was supposed to take during the flush was turmeric! I decided not to go through with it, but now I'm wondering what would have happened if I had?Ack, my tummy is







growlin' so I'd better go find something safe to eat.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I just finished talking to Jan and I've decided to go ahead with the whole program. I think I know myself pretty well and she's right, I will follow their protocol more closely if I know she's going to be calling for an update! Plus I'm not all that up to date with additives and what food chemicals are in which foods. For instance I had no idea grapes have sulfides. Stuff like that.So cross your fingers and wish me luck! I should get the enrollment package by Wednesday. For now I am SO sleepy; I really hate the time changes!


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I just finished talking to Jan and I've decided to go ahead with the whole program. I think I know myself pretty well and she's right, I will follow their protocol more closely if I know she's going to be calling for an update! Plus I'm not all that up to date with additives and what food chemicals are in which foods. For instance I had no idea grapes have sulfides. Stuff like that.So cross your fingers and wish me luck! I should get the enrollment package by Wednesday. For now I am SO sleepy; I really hate the time changes!


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Mike, what are chocken strips????So you're on the road again.....







I found some natural mustard (at Jewel, what a surprise) that doesn't have one of the many forms of sugar added, or chemicals, or soybean oil. Hallelujah! Mustard is not my favorite condiment, but I can't have ketchup because it *always* has added sugar, usually corn syrup.







I also can't have fish sauce (sugar), worchestershire sauce (soy), soy sauce in it's many variations, etc., etc........at least I can have sesame.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Mike, what are chocken strips????So you're on the road again.....







I found some natural mustard (at Jewel, what a surprise) that doesn't have one of the many forms of sugar added, or chemicals, or soybean oil. Hallelujah! Mustard is not my favorite condiment, but I can't have ketchup because it *always* has added sugar, usually corn syrup.







I also can't have fish sauce (sugar), worchestershire sauce (soy), soy sauce in it's many variations, etc., etc........at least I can have sesame.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WD40Thats great that you are going to go with the program...







Just follow the easy instructions not to put things in your system that dont need to be...I noticed a difference right away....but it does take time for all the things to get out of your system.....You will start feeling so much better....Then you will be able to get on a plane and fly anywhere....You say you would like to go to Greece ...I have always wanted to go there and I bet it is just beautiful......maybe one day...Some people here from the church left sundayto go to Egypt...and they had a special on all last week on the Discovery Channel aboutthe pyramids and all the ancient Gods....BTW ...Did you see your names Mike was giving you...Super Lube ..LOL I dont know how he thinks of these names so fast







Take Care


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WD40Thats great that you are going to go with the program...







Just follow the easy instructions not to put things in your system that dont need to be...I noticed a difference right away....but it does take time for all the things to get out of your system.....You will start feeling so much better....Then you will be able to get on a plane and fly anywhere....You say you would like to go to Greece ...I have always wanted to go there and I bet it is just beautiful......maybe one day...Some people here from the church left sundayto go to Egypt...and they had a special on all last week on the Discovery Channel aboutthe pyramids and all the ancient Gods....BTW ...Did you see your names Mike was giving you...Super Lube ..LOL I dont know how he thinks of these names so fast







Take Care


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hey Mike!Not to change the subject,but what ever happened to CRC565?







You slipping my man!














Old age creeping up on ya!







BTW,I prefer WD40 over CRC565 hands down!


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hey Mike!Not to change the subject,but what ever happened to CRC565?







You slipping my man!














Old age creeping up on ya!







BTW,I prefer WD40 over CRC565 hands down!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Good morning from suuny somewhere-between-Jacksonville-and-Brunswick: __________________________________"I decided not to go through with it, but now I'm wondering what would have happened if I had?" __________________________________Depends on the protocol used how crappy you would feel. One thing is for sure, you will feel lighter....in rough equivalence to the charges for the "liver flush." At the risk of provoking the wrath of parties unknown, most such "flush" protocols are most effective at flushing out the wallet. And if one gets the right combo of irritating pseudoallergy inducing ingredients, you will be flushing the toilet alot. ____________________________________I'd better go find something safe to eat. ____________________________________Ah, the bagels were pretty good here this morning...unlike most I hate those giant gluten-balls that are the so-called "good bagel" in preference to the small, flat dense bagelletes. They had these little cinammon twsities thingies too....I am sated. ________________________________"Mike, what are chocken strips????" ________________________________they are furthere vidence of my inability to keyboard without typos, and my persistence at not taking the time to draft my posts in the word processor first so that spelling errors will be underlined in red for me, thereby compelleing me to spend even more time correcting them.Think of my writing as containing an element of mystery, followed by an entertaining response of astonishment at how badly I was able to mangle some word into an imaginary pseudoword by the mere strokes of my 2 index fingers!







Now you know what chocken strip are if you think about fat food, er, fast food purveyors and their menus.







_____________________________________Then you will be able to get on a plane and fly anywhere.... _____________________________________I do sometimes have to temper my dear friend Donnas enthusiasm with the realization that LEAP cannot do everything. If it could actually make ANYONE be able to get on a plane and fly anywhere after all these years I would not be driving to Philadelphia, eh?







No, sadly, it will not get me on the plane without the Xanax yet. But as long as the plane stays on the ground wherever we are going I certainly would have no problem whatsoever! (they should just make one for guys like me, with no wings, and give it a lane on the interstate where it could just go about 180 mph). _______________________________Some people here from the church left sundayto go to Egypt.. _______________________________Wow. Americans going to Egypt while they are burning us in effigy in the streets next to Israeli Flags. Now THAT holds promise of great adventure. Thank goodness they are deeply religious....On the road withMNKuraLt


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Good morning from suuny somewhere-between-Jacksonville-and-Brunswick: __________________________________"I decided not to go through with it, but now I'm wondering what would have happened if I had?" __________________________________Depends on the protocol used how crappy you would feel. One thing is for sure, you will feel lighter....in rough equivalence to the charges for the "liver flush." At the risk of provoking the wrath of parties unknown, most such "flush" protocols are most effective at flushing out the wallet. And if one gets the right combo of irritating pseudoallergy inducing ingredients, you will be flushing the toilet alot. ____________________________________I'd better go find something safe to eat. ____________________________________Ah, the bagels were pretty good here this morning...unlike most I hate those giant gluten-balls that are the so-called "good bagel" in preference to the small, flat dense bagelletes. They had these little cinammon twsities thingies too....I am sated. ________________________________"Mike, what are chocken strips????" ________________________________they are furthere vidence of my inability to keyboard without typos, and my persistence at not taking the time to draft my posts in the word processor first so that spelling errors will be underlined in red for me, thereby compelleing me to spend even more time correcting them.Think of my writing as containing an element of mystery, followed by an entertaining response of astonishment at how badly I was able to mangle some word into an imaginary pseudoword by the mere strokes of my 2 index fingers!







Now you know what chocken strip are if you think about fat food, er, fast food purveyors and their menus.







_____________________________________Then you will be able to get on a plane and fly anywhere.... _____________________________________I do sometimes have to temper my dear friend Donnas enthusiasm with the realization that LEAP cannot do everything. If it could actually make ANYONE be able to get on a plane and fly anywhere after all these years I would not be driving to Philadelphia, eh?







No, sadly, it will not get me on the plane without the Xanax yet. But as long as the plane stays on the ground wherever we are going I certainly would have no problem whatsoever! (they should just make one for guys like me, with no wings, and give it a lane on the interstate where it could just go about 180 mph). _______________________________Some people here from the church left sundayto go to Egypt.. _______________________________Wow. Americans going to Egypt while they are burning us in effigy in the streets next to Israeli Flags. Now THAT holds promise of great adventure. Thank goodness they are deeply religious....On the road withMNKuraLt


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I was wondering if they left Sunday or not ..I would say they are deeply religious..Two Priest and some other folks....Flying into Paris for 4 days and then to Egypt..I guess they still left to go...... Mike, never be scared of flying you can go two ways either UP OR DOWN......





















Have a safe trip.....


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I was wondering if they left Sunday or not ..I would say they are deeply religious..Two Priest and some other folks....Flying into Paris for 4 days and then to Egypt..I guess they still left to go...... Mike, never be scared of flying you can go two ways either UP OR DOWN......





















Have a safe trip.....


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I much prefer being in a car, thank you, even if it does take 10 times longer! Although to go to Hawaii, that might be a problem.







I don't need to take anything but Dramamine before boarding a plane but by the time I get off I am usually quite religious!







Seriously my religious beliefs are the only reason I get on a plane when I have to.







Yes, those people are quite brave to go to Egypt right now. They must really want to see the pyramids! OH, I watched all those Egypt shows on the History channel last week; I love that kind of TV.I love Mike's nicknames for my nickname! I am always eager to see what he comes up with next. My favorite has to be "My Lubricious friend"!







Hey John, what is CRC565? Am I too young to know?ohnometo~ when you say I'll feel better in a couple of weeks I have to know: will there be a few days of feeling REALLY bad, like during a detox or the first week of Elavil? That's the main reason I didn't do the liver flush (yes, Mike, besides the obvious tug at my back pocket







). They told me I would go through a "detox". Last time I went through a so called herbal detox I thought I was going to die. Guess I didn't drink enough water. What was the first thing you noticed?You know what's weird is that there are some days, now and then, some very few blessed days where I feel almost normal. And I NEVER know why! I am hoping to have a lot of these types of days after the LEAP testing and follow ups. I know I'm not as sick as you were at the start so I probably won't experience such a vast improvement, but if it will get rid of those few horrible days a month I still do have it will have been worth the expense!My dog is tugging on my arm so I guess it's time to play! OOooch! I gotta clip his nails!


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I much prefer being in a car, thank you, even if it does take 10 times longer! Although to go to Hawaii, that might be a problem.







I don't need to take anything but Dramamine before boarding a plane but by the time I get off I am usually quite religious!







Seriously my religious beliefs are the only reason I get on a plane when I have to.







Yes, those people are quite brave to go to Egypt right now. They must really want to see the pyramids! OH, I watched all those Egypt shows on the History channel last week; I love that kind of TV.I love Mike's nicknames for my nickname! I am always eager to see what he comes up with next. My favorite has to be "My Lubricious friend"!







Hey John, what is CRC565? Am I too young to know?ohnometo~ when you say I'll feel better in a couple of weeks I have to know: will there be a few days of feeling REALLY bad, like during a detox or the first week of Elavil? That's the main reason I didn't do the liver flush (yes, Mike, besides the obvious tug at my back pocket







). They told me I would go through a "detox". Last time I went through a so called herbal detox I thought I was going to die. Guess I didn't drink enough water. What was the first thing you noticed?You know what's weird is that there are some days, now and then, some very few blessed days where I feel almost normal. And I NEVER know why! I am hoping to have a lot of these types of days after the LEAP testing and follow ups. I know I'm not as sick as you were at the start so I probably won't experience such a vast improvement, but if it will get rid of those few horrible days a month I still do have it will have been worth the expense!My dog is tugging on my arm so I guess it's time to play! OOooch! I gotta clip his nails!


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WD40 I dont know if I would quit the elavil all together at first...Can you just taper off of itAs far as my body feeling real bad it didn't...I can remember for me what was the worst part of it was the anxiety that I had....That is were the cd for relaxation came inthat Mike sent to me...I remember emailing Mike and asking him why I felt so shakeyIt was a weird feeling but nothing at all like any IBS attacks...The anxiety might havebeen because of me thinking oh no here we go trying something new and I justknow it isnt going to work for me....







I was so wrong...I wish I could explain it better but I guess everyone's system is different...It was like you know something is leavingyour system but it isn't bad at all......Just exciting







You will have alot of support here..My system was so messed up by the time I started the program I dont know what it was feeling....


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WD40 I dont know if I would quit the elavil all together at first...Can you just taper off of itAs far as my body feeling real bad it didn't...I can remember for me what was the worst part of it was the anxiety that I had....That is were the cd for relaxation came inthat Mike sent to me...I remember emailing Mike and asking him why I felt so shakeyIt was a weird feeling but nothing at all like any IBS attacks...The anxiety might havebeen because of me thinking oh no here we go trying something new and I justknow it isnt going to work for me....







I was so wrong...I wish I could explain it better but I guess everyone's system is different...It was like you know something is leavingyour system but it isn't bad at all......Just exciting







You will have alot of support here..My system was so messed up by the time I started the program I dont know what it was feeling....


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hey WD40! I don't know how young you are,but CRC has been around for at least 40 years. They manufacture various products. They either have or had a product out that was similar to WD40. That was CRC565. You can check out the link below for more info,but I was unable to find the CRC565 product. I wonder if they discontinued it??? Perhaps they changed the name or WD40 out did them. http://www.crcindustries.com/header.htm BTW, Mike NL is heading to Philadelphia where I live for a Physician's Conference. Thursday,4/11 I plan on paying him a personal visit. Since we both have our commitments,I hope we can set aside an hour from our busy schedules to converse. He'll will be my very first BBer I would have the opportunity to meet. Looking forward to it.







I'm bringing a camera to take a picture of us and when I get it developed,I'll ask Eric to add it to his photo gallery website.WD40! How old are you?


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Hey WD40! I don't know how young you are,but CRC has been around for at least 40 years. They manufacture various products. They either have or had a product out that was similar to WD40. That was CRC565. You can check out the link below for more info,but I was unable to find the CRC565 product. I wonder if they discontinued it??? Perhaps they changed the name or WD40 out did them. http://www.crcindustries.com/header.htm BTW, Mike NL is heading to Philadelphia where I live for a Physician's Conference. Thursday,4/11 I plan on paying him a personal visit. Since we both have our commitments,I hope we can set aside an hour from our busy schedules to converse. He'll will be my very first BBer I would have the opportunity to meet. Looking forward to it.







I'm bringing a camera to take a picture of us and when I get it developed,I'll ask Eric to add it to his photo gallery website.WD40! How old are you?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

greetings from rainy (where the hell am I? how did I get here? this is not my beautiful house!...oh, Stoney Creek, Va.)...Some quickies then I have to ride the hi-way (Ugh "radar detetction devices illegal in Virginia") gotta run naked...speed limit? feel like an old Sammie Hagar song, abridged ('I can't drive SIXTY-five....!!!"). All cars should be equipped with in-dash laptops to pass the time at all speeds under 80 mph. __________________________________Donnagel writes:"Mike, never be scared of flying you can go two ways either UP OR DOWN......" ____________________________________I am reminded of a sage observation: it is not the fall that kills you, rather the sudden stop. _____________________________________2/40 AC writes:"..will there be a few days of feeling REALLY bad, like during a detox or the first week of Elavil?" _______________________________________This is highly variable and personal. Predispositions to worse withdrawal symptoms are those with several very strong reactive foods that are in the diet regularly. Depending upon the specific reaction type invoked, the array of possible proinflammatory mediators circulating around is vast...there are up to 100 differnt ones...each with its own effects. In some cases, when they have been regularly released into the lamina propria and into the bloodstream regualarly and for a long period, the side-effects they exert have been adapted to by the nervous system and even enbdocrine system, and when the chemical is "removed" by keeping it INSIDE the immunocytes where it belongs, a bewildering array of response can occur right up to CRAVING the offending food.On the other hand some people with mild symptoms anyway experience little or no effect except after few days a sudden change in how they feel..thier mental clarity especially...some people never recognize the "IBS fog-brain" until it lifts...Holy Cow!There is a subpopulation of patients who experience very uncomfotable withdrawl for up to 10 days...these are the ones most at risk to recidivise as they will cheat alittle bit and this will "mask" the symptoms...thuis they feel better and decide that we are full of ####...they can eat that just fine until soon they are right back where they started, on the can, and complaining that "nobody can do that ...it is impossible" or "it did not work". It is hard to accept that perhaps we did not follow the protocol??Why do some people suffer really bad symptoms during withdrawal (and these people are also a population who, when it passes, also experience a profound change in the way they feel overall, mentally and physically?).The problem is usually tied up in one or more of the following sources of addictiveeating patterns which are accompanied by loss of tolerance to the overconsumed food...exorphins, endorphins and good old serotonin.In simplest terms some people consume foods which contain substances which mimic (exor-), or provoke the release of (endor-), the morphine like substances generally referred to by those words.The effects can become habit forming so to speak as the person consumes foods which eleicit the desired response.....also certain foods net result of ingestion digestion absorption is serotonin release as we know...and some people get addicted to the effects of serotonin on certain brain centers...so they consume these "comfort foods" which produce one or more of these reactions within them, which help them feel less bad (sad, depressed, unhappy with themselves, overcome DIS-stress, etc).One sad not is that these foods tend to eb calory-dense and these people often suffer weight control issues as well.So another side benefit many times of getting through the withdrawal is not only feeling better after one overcoems the cravings for the endorphins or seroronin, but ones loses a few pounds in the process...oh my...but thats another story and not of primary issue here...had to go fast and left out a lot but you get the idea I'll bet.[OKAY...now you wonder where did I get 2/40AC from WD40?...doncha love obscure references? This just came to me when I looked at it once...WD40= windows down, 40 mph. When I lived in Jacksonville, which is more Georgia than Florida, a lot of the 4x4's including my CJ7 with the 6" lift kit and he Monster Muddrs, had what we called 2/40AC= 2 windows down, 40 mph air conditioning.







] __________________________________"...but if it will get rid of those few horrible days a month I still do have it will have been worth the expense!" __________________________________Some people do have this cyclic-effect with their episodes which can be linked to dose dependent and combinant reactions. The person may have some offending foods or chemicals which are only moderatly reactive..and it takes some time for enough to build up in the body for a perceptibale reactuion to occur....then the gut gets flushed out by a d-epsiode...they live on water and gatorade and crackers for a few day or two...whatever...then they start slowly reintroducing their normal diet and the cyclke begins again.OR they have a combination of reactive foods that they eat episodically...every 2 weeks for example they go to some restaurant with hubby and eat the saem favorite dinner and 3 days later, or 2, itr varies with the dose-dleayed onset pattern..they get an epsiode and they never can match it up to what they ate that day or the day before.All kinds of scenarios have been observed. My process of recovery took time, esp. as the 'sensitivity' of the blood testing improved as the machine and the software and the mnethods improved over time. I wnet from episdoes every three days that lasted for 2 days..a cripple...to a biweekly epsisode which was 50% as severe. But never could find what it was until a change was made which increased the sensitivity of the testing (engineers...they are never finished you know/) and found I had a mild reactivity to wheat when i had always been wheat negative before.So I was taking about 10 days to 2 weeks to develop enough acccumulated wheat reaction consequence (mediator concentration) to result in flush-out. Then started all over again.went off wheat for 6 months..cycle disappeared..and wheat tolerance increases so now I can eat wheat in moderation..this was a few years ago...sorry so many typos as usualGotta goMNLPSU2:"I remember emailing Mike and asking him why I felt so shakey"For the others I will come back to that when I get time...part of it is described sort of above biut as you and I know there are several factors..gotta get going though


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

greetings from rainy (where the hell am I? how did I get here? this is not my beautiful house!...oh, Stoney Creek, Va.)...Some quickies then I have to ride the hi-way (Ugh "radar detetction devices illegal in Virginia") gotta run naked...speed limit? feel like an old Sammie Hagar song, abridged ('I can't drive SIXTY-five....!!!"). All cars should be equipped with in-dash laptops to pass the time at all speeds under 80 mph. __________________________________Donnagel writes:"Mike, never be scared of flying you can go two ways either UP OR DOWN......" ____________________________________I am reminded of a sage observation: it is not the fall that kills you, rather the sudden stop. _____________________________________2/40 AC writes:"..will there be a few days of feeling REALLY bad, like during a detox or the first week of Elavil?" _______________________________________This is highly variable and personal. Predispositions to worse withdrawal symptoms are those with several very strong reactive foods that are in the diet regularly. Depending upon the specific reaction type invoked, the array of possible proinflammatory mediators circulating around is vast...there are up to 100 differnt ones...each with its own effects. In some cases, when they have been regularly released into the lamina propria and into the bloodstream regualarly and for a long period, the side-effects they exert have been adapted to by the nervous system and even enbdocrine system, and when the chemical is "removed" by keeping it INSIDE the immunocytes where it belongs, a bewildering array of response can occur right up to CRAVING the offending food.On the other hand some people with mild symptoms anyway experience little or no effect except after few days a sudden change in how they feel..thier mental clarity especially...some people never recognize the "IBS fog-brain" until it lifts...Holy Cow!There is a subpopulation of patients who experience very uncomfotable withdrawl for up to 10 days...these are the ones most at risk to recidivise as they will cheat alittle bit and this will "mask" the symptoms...thuis they feel better and decide that we are full of ####...they can eat that just fine until soon they are right back where they started, on the can, and complaining that "nobody can do that ...it is impossible" or "it did not work". It is hard to accept that perhaps we did not follow the protocol??Why do some people suffer really bad symptoms during withdrawal (and these people are also a population who, when it passes, also experience a profound change in the way they feel overall, mentally and physically?).The problem is usually tied up in one or more of the following sources of addictiveeating patterns which are accompanied by loss of tolerance to the overconsumed food...exorphins, endorphins and good old serotonin.In simplest terms some people consume foods which contain substances which mimic (exor-), or provoke the release of (endor-), the morphine like substances generally referred to by those words.The effects can become habit forming so to speak as the person consumes foods which eleicit the desired response.....also certain foods net result of ingestion digestion absorption is serotonin release as we know...and some people get addicted to the effects of serotonin on certain brain centers...so they consume these "comfort foods" which produce one or more of these reactions within them, which help them feel less bad (sad, depressed, unhappy with themselves, overcome DIS-stress, etc).One sad not is that these foods tend to eb calory-dense and these people often suffer weight control issues as well.So another side benefit many times of getting through the withdrawal is not only feeling better after one overcoems the cravings for the endorphins or seroronin, but ones loses a few pounds in the process...oh my...but thats another story and not of primary issue here...had to go fast and left out a lot but you get the idea I'll bet.[OKAY...now you wonder where did I get 2/40AC from WD40?...doncha love obscure references? This just came to me when I looked at it once...WD40= windows down, 40 mph. When I lived in Jacksonville, which is more Georgia than Florida, a lot of the 4x4's including my CJ7 with the 6" lift kit and he Monster Muddrs, had what we called 2/40AC= 2 windows down, 40 mph air conditioning.







] __________________________________"...but if it will get rid of those few horrible days a month I still do have it will have been worth the expense!" __________________________________Some people do have this cyclic-effect with their episodes which can be linked to dose dependent and combinant reactions. The person may have some offending foods or chemicals which are only moderatly reactive..and it takes some time for enough to build up in the body for a perceptibale reactuion to occur....then the gut gets flushed out by a d-epsiode...they live on water and gatorade and crackers for a few day or two...whatever...then they start slowly reintroducing their normal diet and the cyclke begins again.OR they have a combination of reactive foods that they eat episodically...every 2 weeks for example they go to some restaurant with hubby and eat the saem favorite dinner and 3 days later, or 2, itr varies with the dose-dleayed onset pattern..they get an epsiode and they never can match it up to what they ate that day or the day before.All kinds of scenarios have been observed. My process of recovery took time, esp. as the 'sensitivity' of the blood testing improved as the machine and the software and the mnethods improved over time. I wnet from episdoes every three days that lasted for 2 days..a cripple...to a biweekly epsisode which was 50% as severe. But never could find what it was until a change was made which increased the sensitivity of the testing (engineers...they are never finished you know/) and found I had a mild reactivity to wheat when i had always been wheat negative before.So I was taking about 10 days to 2 weeks to develop enough acccumulated wheat reaction consequence (mediator concentration) to result in flush-out. Then started all over again.went off wheat for 6 months..cycle disappeared..and wheat tolerance increases so now I can eat wheat in moderation..this was a few years ago...sorry so many typos as usualGotta goMNLPSU2:"I remember emailing Mike and asking him why I felt so shakey"For the others I will come back to that when I get time...part of it is described sort of above biut as you and I know there are several factors..gotta get going though


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I sometimes feel shaky also. Usually when I'm tired, maybe had/getting over a cold, and recently when I got spasms after eating fried potatos for breakfast.Funny, potato chips don't bother me at all, in fact they soothe those hunger spasms quite well. 







I've been getting a lot more spasms lately whenever I look at my bills or think about money - if I don't find a 2nd job or some way to make more I may have to go bankrupt.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

I sometimes feel shaky also. Usually when I'm tired, maybe had/getting over a cold, and recently when I got spasms after eating fried potatos for breakfast.Funny, potato chips don't bother me at all, in fact they soothe those hunger spasms quite well.







I've been getting a lot more spasms lately whenever I look at my bills or think about money - if I don't find a 2nd job or some way to make more I may have to go bankrupt.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Dateline Philadelphia....Man! when someone said there was no grocery store near the airport hotels...well, they were not kidding...went up and down the highway between Wilmington and The Spectrum looking for a likely exit that might lead to victuals.What the heck was going on down there last night anyway? Made the bad decision to "get off and go back" at that exit and when I hit the ramp THOUSANDS OF CARS AND PEOPLE...traffic stacked up all over....at the bottom the parking lots were full and observation did not reveal any particular characteristics which would suggest what the event was...baseball....hocky...Pro Wrestling...Jello wrestling...???...all I wanted was a U-turn.







Funniest thing was, like most stubborn men who won't ask for directions, I finally went back to the hotel (since the only town around here I know well enough to find a store is Claymont, which is too damn far). I rang the desk clerk and earnestly pled for her guidance.The terror in my eyes must have grown self evident when she replied "Sure. Go down the road here (291) 3 lights and turn left. There you have everything you need." oh c-ap...Maybe one MILE and one TURN....big supermarket, drug store, Popeyes chicken, Chinese, Wendy's, taco bell, shoes, adult undergarments, dancing bears, all manner of entertainments.Men. We can be so dense about some things. Is this a genetic thing, this "I can find it myself" attitude we are all born with...or is it our fathers did this to us...learned behavior...stoopid learned behavior!!!!Anyway talked with Big John...see him this afternoon...And the weather is perfect for a Florida boy...MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Dateline Philadelphia....Man! when someone said there was no grocery store near the airport hotels...well, they were not kidding...went up and down the highway between Wilmington and The Spectrum looking for a likely exit that might lead to victuals.What the heck was going on down there last night anyway? Made the bad decision to "get off and go back" at that exit and when I hit the ramp THOUSANDS OF CARS AND PEOPLE...traffic stacked up all over....at the bottom the parking lots were full and observation did not reveal any particular characteristics which would suggest what the event was...baseball....hocky...Pro Wrestling...Jello wrestling...???...all I wanted was a U-turn.







Funniest thing was, like most stubborn men who won't ask for directions, I finally went back to the hotel (since the only town around here I know well enough to find a store is Claymont, which is too damn far). I rang the desk clerk and earnestly pled for her guidance.The terror in my eyes must have grown self evident when she replied "Sure. Go down the road here (291) 3 lights and turn left. There you have everything you need." oh c-ap...Maybe one MILE and one TURN....big supermarket, drug store, Popeyes chicken, Chinese, Wendy's, taco bell, shoes, adult undergarments, dancing bears, all manner of entertainments.Men. We can be so dense about some things. Is this a genetic thing, this "I can find it myself" attitude we are all born with...or is it our fathers did this to us...learned behavior...stoopid learned behavior!!!!Anyway talked with Big John...see him this afternoon...And the weather is perfect for a Florida boy...MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

HAH!!! And you will never guess who forgot to do his taxes....


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

HAH!!! And you will never guess who forgot to do his taxes....


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Men are all alike







We finally just took are taxes yesterday to get them done...because of a man







I wont say who it is though....The only time I have ever been really lost in my Life was when we decided to leave France and Drive to Spain and The way we come back was not the way that we went there..







I kept saying you are going the wrong way and he would say Oh No I Am Not...until we saw all kinds of guys standing in the middle of the road with Machine guns....and I knew we would never find are way back to Lourdes and I was so scared...I started to cry







LOL and was telling him if he would have stopped when I told him to we wouldnt be in this mess...But of course it was my fault







We finally found are way back many hours later and I didnt get back in that car until it was time to come home....Yep ! It must be a man thing....Mike, dont forget to get on of the Philly pretzels ...


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Men are all alike







We finally just took are taxes yesterday to get them done...because of a man







I wont say who it is though....The only time I have ever been really lost in my Life was when we decided to leave France and Drive to Spain and The way we come back was not the way that we went there..







I kept saying you are going the wrong way and he would say Oh No I Am Not...until we saw all kinds of guys standing in the middle of the road with Machine guns....and I knew we would never find are way back to Lourdes and I was so scared...I started to cry







LOL and was telling him if he would have stopped when I told him to we wouldnt be in this mess...But of course it was my fault







We finally found are way back many hours later and I didnt get back in that car until it was time to come home....Yep ! It must be a man thing....Mike, dont forget to get on of the Philly pretzels ...


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

I met Mike NoLomotil in person today (4/11). We both took some time off our busy schedules and met at the Hilton near Phila Int'l Airport. We conversed for 1 1/2 hours at the hotel lobby. He was visiting Philadelphia for a Physician's Conference. He's one heck of a nice intelligent guy.







I had two pictures taken of us and when developed, I'll ask Eric to place them on his website. My very first BBer I've met in person.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

I met Mike NoLomotil in person today (4/11). We both took some time off our busy schedules and met at the Hilton near Phila Int'l Airport. We conversed for 1 1/2 hours at the hotel lobby. He was visiting Philadelphia for a Physician's Conference. He's one heck of a nice intelligent guy.







I had two pictures taken of us and when developed, I'll ask Eric to place them on his website. My very first BBer I've met in person.


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Guys!I really enjoyed reading this particular thread! Lots of laughs in this one!







Isn't MikeNL a nice guy? I got to meet him last year when he was in SoCal and realy, he is the best person for the job he has taken on. I have so much respect for what he does. ANYWAY- the reason I am posting is to say that I was able to get off my Elavil after I LEAPed. I tapered down veeerrrryyyy slowly over the course of 6 weeks. I was only taking 10mg. per day, but I still was very careful. First, I cut one in half every other day, so I would do 10mg one day and 5 mg the next. Then when that seemed to be OK for a week or so, I went down to 5mg every day, for a couple of weeks. And on down I went. You might want to talk to your prescibing doctor though to see what he/she recommends. Just wanted you to know that I did it and it can be done!Hey, Mike! I am on my way to Anaheim tomorrow for a concert at The Pond. So I'll think of you on the road as we take to the sky!







Lisa from Nevada


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Guys!I really enjoyed reading this particular thread! Lots of laughs in this one!







Isn't MikeNL a nice guy? I got to meet him last year when he was in SoCal and realy, he is the best person for the job he has taken on. I have so much respect for what he does. ANYWAY- the reason I am posting is to say that I was able to get off my Elavil after I LEAPed. I tapered down veeerrrryyyy slowly over the course of 6 weeks. I was only taking 10mg. per day, but I still was very careful. First, I cut one in half every other day, so I would do 10mg one day and 5 mg the next. Then when that seemed to be OK for a week or so, I went down to 5mg every day, for a couple of weeks. And on down I went. You might want to talk to your prescibing doctor though to see what he/she recommends. Just wanted you to know that I did it and it can be done!Hey, Mike! I am on my way to Anaheim tomorrow for a concert at The Pond. So I'll think of you on the road as we take to the sky!







Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

...and I will think of YOU in the sky as I stand firmly planted to terra firma!







For the complete True Story of my meeting with Gothic John, see his thread here.... http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=014897#000005 MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

...and I will think of YOU in the sky as I stand firmly planted to terra firma!







For the complete True Story of my meeting with Gothic John, see his thread here.... http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...t=014897#000005 MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

One of these day's I am going to meet the Famous Mr. NoLomotil...







I guess I will have to go to West Palm Beach....Let us know when you post the pictures...He is getting almost as famous as Professor Brostoff...


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

One of these day's I am going to meet the Famous Mr. NoLomotil...







I guess I will have to go to West Palm Beach....Let us know when you post the pictures...He is getting almost as famous as Professor Brostoff...


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

I've been on Effexor XR,an antidepressant since 6/99. So far,that has been a godsend for me. Mike advised me that "If it ain't broken...don't fix it!" I will definitely consider the Leap approach if someday,my IBS D returns with a vengeance. I still have film left in my camera,so I have to take some more pictures soon. When I get them,you'll all know.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

I've been on Effexor XR,an antidepressant since 6/99. So far,that has been a godsend for me. Mike advised me that "If it ain't broken...don't fix it!" I will definitely consider the Leap approach if someday,my IBS D returns with a vengeance. I still have film left in my camera,so I have to take some more pictures soon. When I get them,you'll all know.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

That's right as long as the medicine is working dont fix it...Now you can go eat my coconut,apple, mustard sandwich for me topped with alot of benzoic acid and alittle cottage cheese on the side







I know where I will spend my weekend if I eat it...John I said you looked like the "Secret Agent Man" in your Photo....Do you know who that is ?


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

That's right as long as the medicine is working dont fix it...Now you can go eat my coconut,apple, mustard sandwich for me topped with alot of benzoic acid and alittle cottage cheese on the side







I know where I will spend my weekend if I eat it...John I said you looked like the "Secret Agent Man" in your Photo....Do you know who that is ?


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

What photo??







Hey Donna! Here's my picture! Tell me what you think? I'm the one on the right.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

What photo??







Hey Donna! Here's my picture! Tell me what you think? I'm the one on the right.


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi John and Mike,Loved the pics and the "story" of your meeting! ROFLOL!John, your beak is a touch bigger and more yellow than I am envisioned...







Maybe I should be glad that there are no pics of me here as of yet, huh?







I look way too young for my age, as Mike can attest to. In fact, so does my hubby. He got carded the other day at the grocery store for buying NON-ALCOHOLIC beer!!







Yep- think of me in that big orange Southwest bird in the sky tonight, so we can be rockin' tomorrow night! Have a great weekend everyone!!Lisa from Nevada


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi John and Mike,Loved the pics and the "story" of your meeting! ROFLOL!John, your beak is a touch bigger and more yellow than I am envisioned...







Maybe I should be glad that there are no pics of me here as of yet, huh?







I look way too young for my age, as Mike can attest to. In fact, so does my hubby. He got carded the other day at the grocery store for buying NON-ALCOHOLIC beer!!







Yep- think of me in that big orange Southwest bird in the sky tonight, so we can be rockin' tomorrow night! Have a great weekend everyone!!Lisa from Nevada


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Sorry, guys, I've been neglecting my own thread. My girlfriend's nephew was killed in a car accident early Wednesday morning and we are all just devastated. He was only 20 years old. Got into a fight with his girlfriend, got in his car and peeled off. He made it about 800 yards and then lost control on a turn. He hit an oak tree and then his truck rolled - the cab landed upside down right smack on the biggest boulder in the area. Needless to say I've been a little busy. The memorial service is tomorrow (Saturday) at 2pm. They finally had his body transferred but they highly recommended they not look under the sheet as he is somewhat mutilated, esp. his head. So his mom and my girlfriend just held his hands, under that sheet and wrapped in plastic. It's just awful.Anyway, I didn't want to bring the room down, sorry 'bout that.Hey John754, didn't anyone tell you it isn't polite to ask a lady her age?







I'm 31. Not old. Not young. Just right.WashoeLisa, thanks for the advice. I'm so happy to hear that you are also a LEAP success story! I will definately taper off if I decide to go that route.ohnometo, what can I say? Your story convinced me to try this LEAP thing out and I continue to be happy for your success!MikeNL, you were acutally near my neighborhood. I live about 100 miles east of San Francisco, in the valley. Going to a Giant's game next month, in fact! Thanks for all the technical data. I read every letter. I talked to Jan and I'm set up with the vampires to take my blood on Monday. But why do they want a urine sample as well? Jan said nothing about the peepee cup. I need to email her as I have not yet received the enrollment package.Anyway guys I need to get some things ready for the funeral tomorrow. Keep your fingers crossed, as I am for once allowing myself some optimism about my newly acquired partnership with LEAP.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Sorry, guys, I've been neglecting my own thread. My girlfriend's nephew was killed in a car accident early Wednesday morning and we are all just devastated. He was only 20 years old. Got into a fight with his girlfriend, got in his car and peeled off. He made it about 800 yards and then lost control on a turn. He hit an oak tree and then his truck rolled - the cab landed upside down right smack on the biggest boulder in the area. Needless to say I've been a little busy. The memorial service is tomorrow (Saturday) at 2pm. They finally had his body transferred but they highly recommended they not look under the sheet as he is somewhat mutilated, esp. his head. So his mom and my girlfriend just held his hands, under that sheet and wrapped in plastic. It's just awful.Anyway, I didn't want to bring the room down, sorry 'bout that.Hey John754, didn't anyone tell you it isn't polite to ask a lady her age?







I'm 31. Not old. Not young. Just right.WashoeLisa, thanks for the advice. I'm so happy to hear that you are also a LEAP success story! I will definately taper off if I decide to go that route.ohnometo, what can I say? Your story convinced me to try this LEAP thing out and I continue to be happy for your success!MikeNL, you were acutally near my neighborhood. I live about 100 miles east of San Francisco, in the valley. Going to a Giant's game next month, in fact! Thanks for all the technical data. I read every letter. I talked to Jan and I'm set up with the vampires to take my blood on Monday. But why do they want a urine sample as well? Jan said nothing about the peepee cup. I need to email her as I have not yet received the enrollment package.Anyway guys I need to get some things ready for the funeral tomorrow. Keep your fingers crossed, as I am for once allowing myself some optimism about my newly acquired partnership with LEAP.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WD40I am very sorry to hear about the accident..It is sad expecially when they are so young...My friends husbad died last week of a massive heartattack...He was only 43 ..She was out of town last week for a few days and when she returned home she found him dead and he must have been there about 30 hours before someone found him...i saw her again last night because that had made it one week and she was a mess...Her husband was someone that had never been sick ....We just never know ...







I am sending many blessings your way and to your family...Take Care


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WD40I am very sorry to hear about the accident..It is sad expecially when they are so young...My friends husbad died last week of a massive heartattack...He was only 43 ..She was out of town last week for a few days and when she returned home she found him dead and he must have been there about 30 hours before someone found him...i saw her again last night because that had made it one week and she was a mess...Her husband was someone that had never been sick ....We just never know ...







I am sending many blessings your way and to your family...Take Care


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

WD40 and Donna,I am so sorry to hear about the pain you both are going through... My best friend died when we were 25 years old (its been 9 years now) and I miss her still. This is the part of life I really hate the most. I will keep both you and the families in my prayers.WD40, I live just south of Reno and my sister lives in Oakland, so I pass by your house on I-80 about 3 times a year! If you are ever this way, or are so inclined when I am out your way, I'd love to meet you for a non-allergenic lunch or just to say HI. Hang in there and if I can help in any way, please let me know. And yes, I am a LEAP success story and have been for about 1 1/2 years now. I am excited for you and anxious to see how you do!Big hugs to both of you,Lisa from Nevada


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

WD40 and Donna,I am so sorry to hear about the pain you both are going through... My best friend died when we were 25 years old (its been 9 years now) and I miss her still. This is the part of life I really hate the most. I will keep both you and the families in my prayers.WD40, I live just south of Reno and my sister lives in Oakland, so I pass by your house on I-80 about 3 times a year! If you are ever this way, or are so inclined when I am out your way, I'd love to meet you for a non-allergenic lunch or just to say HI. Hang in there and if I can help in any way, please let me know. And yes, I am a LEAP success story and have been for about 1 1/2 years now. I am excited for you and anxious to see how you do!Big hugs to both of you,Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Sorry so brief gotta get on the road....Quickies... _________________________________ "I'm the one on the right" _________________________________Love the tie. Kinda formal though. Where did you and Mom have that picture taken? hardeharharhar







_________________________________"But why do they want a urine sample as well?" __________________________________Ya got me...MY lab don't need no urine sample...maybe Ethan has gotten into something weird while I been gone. Hmmmm....better check on that....Rollin rollin rollinMNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Sorry so brief gotta get on the road....Quickies... _________________________________ "I'm the one on the right" _________________________________Love the tie. Kinda formal though. Where did you and Mom have that picture taken? hardeharharhar







_________________________________"But why do they want a urine sample as well?" __________________________________Ya got me...MY lab don't need no urine sample...maybe Ethan has gotten into something weird while I been gone. Hmmmm....better check on that....Rollin rollin rollinMNL


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Thanks for all your kind words. There was a bru-ha-ha in the funeral parking lot after the service; it was awful! Let's just say it nearly came to blows, and if the family hadn't had the forsight to have a cop there many of us would have ended up in jail.







So much for closure and letting the dead rest in peace.







Hey Mike, got an email back from Jan. She said she'll have to have a "talk" with Portamedic! I rescheduled my blood draw for Thursday at 6pm at home, I hope that's okay. I got the package last night and I didn't realize how much blood they have to draw! I decided I would rather pass out and puke at home rather than in their office, which happens to be 1 block away from my place of employment. I don't do well when they draw more than two vials of blood. Six!!!??? I don't even know if I have that much in me!







So I decided to have it done while I'm laying in my own bed with my girlfriend hovering over me with a cool rag and glass of juice.







Hey Washoe, I-80 is a bit north of me but I will be in Reno in May! We got a good deal on a spa suite - I can't believe how low the prices are when you don't go on the weekends! We planned this just a few nights before my girlfriend's nephew was killed, and she said she still wants to go. We both knew April was going to be a hard month at work so we planned a vacation in May. We didn't imagine it would also be a hard month for her family. We've been saving money for months so that we can actually cut loose and enjoy ourselves as we give our money away to the casinos!







Normally we limit ourselves to less than $50 each, so this time around should be interesting! I usually break even at the blackjack table; I never have any luck with the slot machines! Maybe I'll try the Rouelette table this time. I'm so cheap, though, I will probably stop after $50 just out of habit. I am hoping to get my LEAP results before we go, but I don't know if there's enough time between now and then. How long did it take to get your results? How are you doing now?Uh oh, I've got a bloody nose! I gotta go clean myself up and stop the flow! Yuck!!!WD40


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Thanks for all your kind words. There was a bru-ha-ha in the funeral parking lot after the service; it was awful! Let's just say it nearly came to blows, and if the family hadn't had the forsight to have a cop there many of us would have ended up in jail.







So much for closure and letting the dead rest in peace.







Hey Mike, got an email back from Jan. She said she'll have to have a "talk" with Portamedic! I rescheduled my blood draw for Thursday at 6pm at home, I hope that's okay. I got the package last night and I didn't realize how much blood they have to draw! I decided I would rather pass out and puke at home rather than in their office, which happens to be 1 block away from my place of employment. I don't do well when they draw more than two vials of blood. Six!!!??? I don't even know if I have that much in me!







So I decided to have it done while I'm laying in my own bed with my girlfriend hovering over me with a cool rag and glass of juice.







Hey Washoe, I-80 is a bit north of me but I will be in Reno in May! We got a good deal on a spa suite - I can't believe how low the prices are when you don't go on the weekends! We planned this just a few nights before my girlfriend's nephew was killed, and she said she still wants to go. We both knew April was going to be a hard month at work so we planned a vacation in May. We didn't imagine it would also be a hard month for her family. We've been saving money for months so that we can actually cut loose and enjoy ourselves as we give our money away to the casinos!







Normally we limit ourselves to less than $50 each, so this time around should be interesting! I usually break even at the blackjack table; I never have any luck with the slot machines! Maybe I'll try the Rouelette table this time. I'm so cheap, though, I will probably stop after $50 just out of habit. I am hoping to get my LEAP results before we go, but I don't know if there's enough time between now and then. How long did it take to get your results? How are you doing now?Uh oh, I've got a bloody nose! I gotta go clean myself up and stop the flow! Yuck!!!WD40


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hey WD40,What an ordeal you guys have been through with the tragedy and then the parking lot after the funeral! I am glad that part of it is over and the police handled it. (Plus, I am REALLY glad to not have you reading this on a prison monitor!







)Let's see, it took exactly one week to get my results back from the day I had my blood drawn. My ten year old also had the test with SIX vials drawn on her. She needed a little sugar to cope with the light headed feeling and she did throw up too (she had to have it done twice 'cause the lab SCREWED up her first sample!!







)- but all in all, she was fine. But it sounds like a great idea to have your own bed, some juice and your girlfriend standing by!That is so great that you guys will be here in May! I will be gone the weekend of May 4 (sister's bridal shower) but we'll be home the rest of the month. If you have some time, let me know and we can come on by and say Hello! We aren't much for gambling ( not many of us who live here long term are), but I do like the food in the restaurants at the casinos and the shows are great!Hang in there and let us know how the vampires do for ya!Lisa from Nevada


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hey WD40,What an ordeal you guys have been through with the tragedy and then the parking lot after the funeral! I am glad that part of it is over and the police handled it. (Plus, I am REALLY glad to not have you reading this on a prison monitor!







)Let's see, it took exactly one week to get my results back from the day I had my blood drawn. My ten year old also had the test with SIX vials drawn on her. She needed a little sugar to cope with the light headed feeling and she did throw up too (she had to have it done twice 'cause the lab SCREWED up her first sample!!







)- but all in all, she was fine. But it sounds like a great idea to have your own bed, some juice and your girlfriend standing by!That is so great that you guys will be here in May! I will be gone the weekend of May 4 (sister's bridal shower) but we'll be home the rest of the month. If you have some time, let me know and we can come on by and say Hello! We aren't much for gambling ( not many of us who live here long term are), but I do like the food in the restaurants at the casinos and the shows are great!Hang in there and let us know how the vampires do for ya!Lisa from Nevada


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WD40I had no problem with them taking the blood...I drove myself to the hospital and come back to work...Be sure to drink alot of water before they do it..I have horriblevains...it's probably because of all the needles I have had...The last time I was in thehospital they had to try to start the IV in my foot....NEVER again !!! Lisa,I love the shows at the casino's







Somestimes I go to the Tropicana in New Jerseywith my friends...I always play the nickle machines...In nickle heaven but the most I have won was $57.00 ....Not much of a big gambler...I enjoy people watching while I am thereYou see all kinds...







See Ya


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WD40I had no problem with them taking the blood...I drove myself to the hospital and come back to work...Be sure to drink alot of water before they do it..I have horriblevains...it's probably because of all the needles I have had...The last time I was in thehospital they had to try to start the IV in my foot....NEVER again !!! Lisa,I love the shows at the casino's







Somestimes I go to the Tropicana in New Jerseywith my friends...I always play the nickle machines...In nickle heaven but the most I have won was $57.00 ....Not much of a big gambler...I enjoy people watching while I am thereYou see all kinds...







See Ya


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

SILICONESPRAY:Yo buddy buddy buddy its very little blood...you got plenty! You will be fine they are little tubes maybe 30 cc of blood or so... hey, just think of it as having a bad hemorrhoid for a day.







OK so maybe thats not a good thing to think about....maybe imagine it's like Dracula starts draining your carotid artery but gets interrupted by the sunup...See? Nothing to worry about.







Ok technically MRT is a live cell analysis done 150 times plus the controls....the mental picture people have is that it is like a hematology test...one assay. It is 150 INDIVIDUAL ASSAYS one for each food and each additive. So we need a couple vials and an extra for any fumblfingers techs we may have (handle the blood that much sometimes you lose one). [Whoa whoa whoa whoa WHOOAAAAA! (pop! tinkle tinkle). OKAY gimme anudder one pleeze.]Also I called the office about this Urinalysis thing and Portamedic I guess has a procedure code on their menu that is the same code (charge to us) to go out to the house for blood draw or urinalysis...so somebody just did not read the requisition right thats all. Please do not urinate in the vials...or you will ahve some of the weirdest results ever seen.Gotta go sorry so slowMNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

SILICONESPRAY:Yo buddy buddy buddy its very little blood...you got plenty! You will be fine they are little tubes maybe 30 cc of blood or so... hey, just think of it as having a bad hemorrhoid for a day.







OK so maybe thats not a good thing to think about....maybe imagine it's like Dracula starts draining your carotid artery but gets interrupted by the sunup...See? Nothing to worry about.







Ok technically MRT is a live cell analysis done 150 times plus the controls....the mental picture people have is that it is like a hematology test...one assay. It is 150 INDIVIDUAL ASSAYS one for each food and each additive. So we need a couple vials and an extra for any fumblfingers techs we may have (handle the blood that much sometimes you lose one). [Whoa whoa whoa whoa WHOOAAAAA! (pop! tinkle tinkle). OKAY gimme anudder one pleeze.]Also I called the office about this Urinalysis thing and Portamedic I guess has a procedure code on their menu that is the same code (charge to us) to go out to the house for blood draw or urinalysis...so somebody just did not read the requisition right thats all. Please do not urinate in the vials...or you will ahve some of the weirdest results ever seen.Gotta go sorry so slowMNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Oh My God....You make my day Mr NL...I just keeplaughing and laughing with that post....


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Oh My God....You make my day Mr NL...I just keeplaughing and laughing with that post....


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Dracula?!!! I KNEW these people were vampires! NO one goes around to people's houses taking their blood if they're normal humans! I'm just worried because my blood pressure is already so low all the time. Maybe if I think about the funeral aftermath I will get mad enough not to think about the fact that there's a needle in my arm sucking up all my blood. ***shiver!*** I guess I just don't like needles. I know - I'll put my headphones on and play some really loud rock. Anything to make me stop thinking about it.Hey Washoe sorry about your 10 year old. Just tell me she yakked AFTER the blood draw and not DURING. That would just be too embarrassing. Did she puke both times or just once? (ah - the old emetophobia is trying to sneak back in)







I'll talk to my girlfriend about Reno; she's still a bit leary of meeting internet "strangers". I've never had a problem but ya never know. Besides, anyone who joins an IBS Support BB and discusses bathroom habits openly can't be all bad!








I gotta finish filling out my binder....I'll let y'all know how I do with the needles and all.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Dracula?!!! I KNEW these people were vampires! NO one goes around to people's houses taking their blood if they're normal humans! I'm just worried because my blood pressure is already so low all the time. Maybe if I think about the funeral aftermath I will get mad enough not to think about the fact that there's a needle in my arm sucking up all my blood. ***shiver!*** I guess I just don't like needles. I know - I'll put my headphones on and play some really loud rock. Anything to make me stop thinking about it.Hey Washoe sorry about your 10 year old. Just tell me she yakked AFTER the blood draw and not DURING. That would just be too embarrassing. Did she puke both times or just once? (ah - the old emetophobia is trying to sneak back in)







I'll talk to my girlfriend about Reno; she's still a bit leary of meeting internet "strangers". I've never had a problem but ya never know. Besides, anyone who joins an IBS Support BB and discusses bathroom habits openly can't be all bad!







I gotta finish filling out my binder....I'll let y'all know how I do with the needles and all.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

> quotelease do not urinate in the vials...or you will ahve some of the weirdest results ever seen.


Mike you've made me curious! Let's try that and see what happens shall we? Maybe it will be funny.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

> quotelease do not urinate in the vials...or you will ahve some of the weirdest results ever seen.


Mike you've made me curious! Let's try that and see what happens shall we? Maybe it will be funny.


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Mike,That was the funniest thing I heard all day! Thanks for the laugh!!







Donna,YES, you sure do see some VERRRRRY odd people in the casinos. We had to live in hotels here for 6 weeks while we were in escrow with our house (long story- not pretty) and when Todd would leave for work at like 6am, he would see these people at the slots. So we are wondering, did they sit there ALL NIGHT or get there early before work? Either way, its pathetic. Esp. since they were downing the complimentary drinks at that hour too.







WD40, tell your girlfriend I totally understand about internet strangers. That's why we could meet at the casino and I would have my hubby and 3 kids in tow with me.







MikeNL has met me too, saw where my parents live and even saw my high school grad picture! He can vouch for me, right, Mike? ... Mike?... Mike?







And yes, anyone who can discuss the pros and cons of a bathroom can't be all bad!Really though, if she is nervous about it, no problem.My daughter (her name is Gabriella) threw up after the first blood draw, and got light headed the second time. My 5 year old son (Zachary) got very angry at that tech for sticking his big sister and I had to physically restrain him from trying to deck that lady. So it was quite an eventful visit to the old phlebotomy lab!Lisa from NevadaP.S. Our concert last Sat. night was AWESOME! We saw Steven Curtis Chapman and not only was the music great, they did some neat audio/visual stuff for a documentary. I saw the cameras as we were leaving ans realized I was in perfect spot to be caught for "reaction" shots. SO now I am nervous about being in this and how stupid did I look and was the lipstick OK and did I slouch and on and on....







I was in one before for Disneyland in 1985 (it was a Kenny Loggins special and they bused all us high school kids from around Anaheim to come see the show and film us dancing and stuff). It was pretty cool to be on TV and my hubby was there too that night, working, but we didn't know each other yet. Ahhhh, memories!


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Mike,That was the funniest thing I heard all day! Thanks for the laugh!!







Donna,YES, you sure do see some VERRRRRY odd people in the casinos. We had to live in hotels here for 6 weeks while we were in escrow with our house (long story- not pretty) and when Todd would leave for work at like 6am, he would see these people at the slots. So we are wondering, did they sit there ALL NIGHT or get there early before work? Either way, its pathetic. Esp. since they were downing the complimentary drinks at that hour too.







WD40, tell your girlfriend I totally understand about internet strangers. That's why we could meet at the casino and I would have my hubby and 3 kids in tow with me.







MikeNL has met me too, saw where my parents live and even saw my high school grad picture! He can vouch for me, right, Mike? ... Mike?... Mike?







And yes, anyone who can discuss the pros and cons of a bathroom can't be all bad!Really though, if she is nervous about it, no problem.My daughter (her name is Gabriella) threw up after the first blood draw, and got light headed the second time. My 5 year old son (Zachary) got very angry at that tech for sticking his big sister and I had to physically restrain him from trying to deck that lady. So it was quite an eventful visit to the old phlebotomy lab!Lisa from NevadaP.S. Our concert last Sat. night was AWESOME! We saw Steven Curtis Chapman and not only was the music great, they did some neat audio/visual stuff for a documentary. I saw the cameras as we were leaving ans realized I was in perfect spot to be caught for "reaction" shots. SO now I am nervous about being in this and how stupid did I look and was the lipstick OK and did I slouch and on and on....







I was in one before for Disneyland in 1985 (it was a Kenny Loggins special and they bused all us high school kids from around Anaheim to come see the show and film us dancing and stuff). It was pretty cool to be on TV and my hubby was there too that night, working, but we didn't know each other yet. Ahhhh, memories!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

No time to play today...off to little bro's farm for the day....One word of caution, if the phlebotomist does show up at dusk and his name badge reads "Vlad Tepes, MLT", uh, don't let him in.







[Do you have any garlic in the house?]MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

No time to play today...off to little bro's farm for the day....One word of caution, if the phlebotomist does show up at dusk and his name badge reads "Vlad Tepes, MLT", uh, don't let him in.







[Do you have any garlic in the house?]MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WD40 Today is your big day !!! Did you put the garlic around your neck ?







Now that I think about it Mike did tell me one time before when they got my blood that if I didnt follow the instructions he would throw my blood in the garden







...Something sounds fishy here I followed his directions very closely even today.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WD40 Today is your big day !!! Did you put the garlic around your neck ?







Now that I think about it Mike did tell me one time before when they got my blood that if I didnt follow the instructions he would throw my blood in the garden







...Something sounds fishy here I followed his directions very closely even today.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

OK I finally read the instructions REALLY carefully and called the lab ladies this morning. I told them the blood *has* to be tested within 24 hours so are they SURE they can Fed-Ex after 6pm and is the lab even open on Fridays to accept it? After some confusion about which patient I was (hence the urine mix up - and hey although I'm a good shot, I'm not THAT good! Those are some skinny vials!!!) they confirmed that no, the lab wouldn't get it until Monday. I said nope, no good- so in the end I rescheduled for Monday morning at 11:45am to make sure it's all copacetic. I'm taking a half day off of work for this. So, well wishing supporters, you may uncross your fingers and recross them Monday morning! ack!I think maybe I'm semi-consciously putting it off because of my aversion to being bled out, as it were







. Although all this talk about blood did give me a strange dream about replacing all of my blood with donor blood from a non-IBS person to cure me of my affliction. It was very bizarre. Then again I've had a lot of strange dreams while on the Elavil. Garlic? In MY house? With GERD and IBS? Actually I love garlic and keep some around for when I make my girlfriend garlic pasta. Alas, it does not love me back, so I avoid it as much as possible. Wait a minute! Does that make ME a vampire as well? I am strangely repelled by the sight of hanging bulbs....Steven Curtis Chapman? I think my sister likes him. I've heard he puts on a great show. I liked Amy Grant when she was getting all the Dove Awards. Actually I still do like her music. Saw a concert 2 or 3 years ago in Sacramento. She seemed kind of sad. About a month later it came out that she was getting a divorce. MmmmHmmm, I thought, that's why she was so sad. Then again she did marry Vince Gill a year later, so I guess I won't worry about her. Hey, do you think stars like that get gas on stage? I wonder if they hold it in or try to release it during loud drum solos??? Okay I am obviously very tired and thinking seriously strange things. I haven't had a good night's sleep since the accident last week, so I'm going to hit the sack early tonight.Until Monday then.....!


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

OK I finally read the instructions REALLY carefully and called the lab ladies this morning. I told them the blood *has* to be tested within 24 hours so are they SURE they can Fed-Ex after 6pm and is the lab even open on Fridays to accept it? After some confusion about which patient I was (hence the urine mix up - and hey although I'm a good shot, I'm not THAT good! Those are some skinny vials!!!) they confirmed that no, the lab wouldn't get it until Monday. I said nope, no good- so in the end I rescheduled for Monday morning at 11:45am to make sure it's all copacetic. I'm taking a half day off of work for this. So, well wishing supporters, you may uncross your fingers and recross them Monday morning! ack!I think maybe I'm semi-consciously putting it off because of my aversion to being bled out, as it were







. Although all this talk about blood did give me a strange dream about replacing all of my blood with donor blood from a non-IBS person to cure me of my affliction. It was very bizarre. Then again I've had a lot of strange dreams while on the Elavil. Garlic? In MY house? With GERD and IBS? Actually I love garlic and keep some around for when I make my girlfriend garlic pasta. Alas, it does not love me back, so I avoid it as much as possible. Wait a minute! Does that make ME a vampire as well? I am strangely repelled by the sight of hanging bulbs....Steven Curtis Chapman? I think my sister likes him. I've heard he puts on a great show. I liked Amy Grant when she was getting all the Dove Awards. Actually I still do like her music. Saw a concert 2 or 3 years ago in Sacramento. She seemed kind of sad. About a month later it came out that she was getting a divorce. MmmmHmmm, I thought, that's why she was so sad. Then again she did marry Vince Gill a year later, so I guess I won't worry about her. Hey, do you think stars like that get gas on stage? I wonder if they hold it in or try to release it during loud drum solos??? Okay I am obviously very tired and thinking seriously strange things. I haven't had a good night's sleep since the accident last week, so I'm going to hit the sack early tonight.Until Monday then.....!


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WD40Sorry you have to wait longer..What I did was go on the Internet and find the localFed-x shipping points here in my town....and the times..You can call Fed-x and they will come to your house and pick it up for you...I wasn't trusting the hospitalin my area for nothing to ship my blood out....No Way







I, like you, thought it was alotof blood but it really isnt......Drink alot of water before they do it....


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WD40Sorry you have to wait longer..What I did was go on the Internet and find the localFed-x shipping points here in my town....and the times..You can call Fed-x and they will come to your house and pick it up for you...I wasn't trusting the hospitalin my area for nothing to ship my blood out....No Way







I, like you, thought it was alotof blood but it really isnt......Drink alot of water before they do it....


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

SILICON-LUBEFOUROH:Whoa nelly somebody is on the wrong page...wrong planet...with your case... __________________________________________"and is the lab even open on Fridays to accept it? After some confusion about which patient I was (hence the urine mix up - and hey although I'm a good shot, I'm not THAT good! Those are some skinny vials!!!) they confirmed that no, the lab wouldn't get it until Monday. I said nope, no good- " ____________________________________________Holy mackerel beenm doing this for years never saw a MLT so confused....1. The lab is opne fridays for testing.2. If you draw the blood and take it to FEDEX by 6 pm Thursday (unless there is an earlier local cutoff becasue it is Bugtussel, Idaho or something and a 4 hour trip to the outship point) the SIGNET ACCOUNT IS ALL OVERNIGHT DELIVERY....its right on the airbills preprinted...ditto if one is Using AIRBORNE>PLEASE do me big favor as I am not in the office, please call the Director of these matters Ethan DeMitchell, at 1888 NOW LEAP today and explain to him the confusion with [unnamed phlebotomy service]. Say Mike told me to ask you to help straighten this out. Thanks....best it come straight from the source so you can explain the confusion to him.The last thing we need is someone who cannot read the plainly printed isntructions on the mailers handling your samples. I'm glad you wrote all this as it goes to prove to my staff that the best laid plans will oft go awry...or int he words of famous bard "anticipate or be damned!".thanksMNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

SILICON-LUBEFOUROH:Whoa nelly somebody is on the wrong page...wrong planet...with your case... __________________________________________"and is the lab even open on Fridays to accept it? After some confusion about which patient I was (hence the urine mix up - and hey although I'm a good shot, I'm not THAT good! Those are some skinny vials!!!) they confirmed that no, the lab wouldn't get it until Monday. I said nope, no good- " ____________________________________________Holy mackerel beenm doing this for years never saw a MLT so confused....1. The lab is opne fridays for testing.2. If you draw the blood and take it to FEDEX by 6 pm Thursday (unless there is an earlier local cutoff becasue it is Bugtussel, Idaho or something and a 4 hour trip to the outship point) the SIGNET ACCOUNT IS ALL OVERNIGHT DELIVERY....its right on the airbills preprinted...ditto if one is Using AIRBORNE>PLEASE do me big favor as I am not in the office, please call the Director of these matters Ethan DeMitchell, at 1888 NOW LEAP today and explain to him the confusion with [unnamed phlebotomy service]. Say Mike told me to ask you to help straighten this out. Thanks....best it come straight from the source so you can explain the confusion to him.The last thing we need is someone who cannot read the plainly printed isntructions on the mailers handling your samples. I'm glad you wrote all this as it goes to prove to my staff that the best laid plans will oft go awry...or int he words of famous bard "anticipate or be damned!".thanksMNL


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Oh man,Monday it is then...I had lab problems too with my daughter, WD40, sometimes I wonder about those people.







Hey, I had weird dreams too when I was on Elavil! But I have weird dreams anyway- like when I was pregnant with my 10 year old and I dreamed I gave birth to a penguin and we had to donate her to SeaWorld.







Steven Curtis Chapman did put on a great show! We like Michael W. Smith too (he's playing on teh CD player right now, in fact...) and his shows are terrific too. I can't wait to see the Newsboys in concert someday- I hear their shows are wonderful too. I have seen Amy Grant several times over the years, (a concert of hers was mine and Todd's first date!) but she not the artist she used to be, in my opinion, so we probably won't see her again.Hang in there over the weekend!!Lisa from Nevada


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Oh man,Monday it is then...I had lab problems too with my daughter, WD40, sometimes I wonder about those people.







Hey, I had weird dreams too when I was on Elavil! But I have weird dreams anyway- like when I was pregnant with my 10 year old and I dreamed I gave birth to a penguin and we had to donate her to SeaWorld.







Steven Curtis Chapman did put on a great show! We like Michael W. Smith too (he's playing on teh CD player right now, in fact...) and his shows are terrific too. I can't wait to see the Newsboys in concert someday- I hear their shows are wonderful too. I have seen Amy Grant several times over the years, (a concert of hers was mine and Todd's first date!) but she not the artist she used to be, in my opinion, so we probably won't see her again.Hang in there over the weekend!!Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

I had 6 bottles of Heinekin the other day and had some weird dreams too. Does that count?







MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

I had 6 bottles of Heinekin the other day and had some weird dreams too. Does that count?







MNL


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hey Mike,Yeah, that counts!So! Are you gonna vouch for me to WD40 or what?







Lisa from Nevada


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hey Mike,Yeah, that counts!So! Are you gonna vouch for me to WD40 or what?







Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Sure, what kind of voucher would you like?







MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Sure, what kind of voucher would you like?







MNL


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi MikeNL,ohhhhhhhh, I get to pick my voucher??!! COOL!







I think what I need you to vouch for me is that WD40 and his girlfriend would have nothing to fear from meeting me in person in Reno. Since you've met me, you can tell him how not scary I am, right?(Oh boy- I know I am opening myself up for that one!







)Lisa from Nevada


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi MikeNL,ohhhhhhhh, I get to pick my voucher??!! COOL!







I think what I need you to vouch for me is that WD40 and his girlfriend would have nothing to fear from meeting me in person in Reno. Since you've met me, you can tell him how not scary I am, right?(Oh boy- I know I am opening myself up for that one!







)Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Oh sure...Lisa is perfectly (?) normal. Of course all things are matter of perspective. Just stand back when her kids come flying through the room...all teeth-hair-eyeballs!MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Oh sure...Lisa is perfectly (?) normal. Of course all things are matter of perspective. Just stand back when her kids come flying through the room...all teeth-hair-eyeballs!MNL


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

ROFLOL!!!!!Hi MikeNL,Boy, is that ever true! Esp. my son who is non-stop motion!And thanks for being nice and calling me "perfectly normal"- that's one thing I haven't been called in a really long time!







Lisa from Nevada


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

ROFLOL!!!!!Hi MikeNL,Boy, is that ever true! Esp. my son who is non-stop motion!And thanks for being nice and calling me "perfectly normal"- that's one thing I haven't been called in a really long time!







Lisa from Nevada


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Sorry I've been away...I switched to DSL service and had problems with the hook up. OKAY! I had the blood drawn just before noon on Monday. The lady was really nice and she read the instructions 3 times to make sure she knew what she had to do. I told her I geet woozy with blood draws and would like to do it on my bed and she had no problem with that. Basically she kept me talking through the procedure and I didn't really feel a thing. I got a little tiny bit light headed and that was all. A little gatorade fixed that pretty fast. She said I filled up the vials really fast. So of course I was nervous for nothing. Now I sit and await the results...ohnometo, I took your advice and drank a lot of water (I must've pee'd 10 times that day!) and I think that really helped - THANKS!







OH, Mike, she still asked about a urine sample. What is up with them and urine?







Washoe - a penguin??? Oh my goodness that one cracked me up. I remember when I was a teenager I worked at Wendy's and after my first night I had a dream I was being chased by giant vegetables and had to climb the flagpole at my high school to escape the thousand island dressing lava that was flowing after them! (as you can imagine, I never wanted to work the salad bar again!) About Amy Grant, she was definately more dynamic when she stuck with contemporary christian music but I love her voice so I keep buying her stuff.By the way, WD40 is not a man. I am very much a woman, sorry about the confusion! I thought the regulars all knew I am a bit "off" in my choice of partners.







Trust me, I have much more in common with people who listen to Michael W. Smith and Steven Curtis Chapman than people who prefer Nirvana. But I understand if you change your mind....I'm off to go shopping (see? I AM a woman!). Had a couple of bad IBS days and I gotta get out there while I'm having a good window.I'll keep everyone posted about my results!


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Sorry I've been away...I switched to DSL service and had problems with the hook up. OKAY! I had the blood drawn just before noon on Monday. The lady was really nice and she read the instructions 3 times to make sure she knew what she had to do. I told her I geet woozy with blood draws and would like to do it on my bed and she had no problem with that. Basically she kept me talking through the procedure and I didn't really feel a thing. I got a little tiny bit light headed and that was all. A little gatorade fixed that pretty fast. She said I filled up the vials really fast. So of course I was nervous for nothing. Now I sit and await the results...ohnometo, I took your advice and drank a lot of water (I must've pee'd 10 times that day!) and I think that really helped - THANKS!







OH, Mike, she still asked about a urine sample. What is up with them and urine?







Washoe - a penguin??? Oh my goodness that one cracked me up. I remember when I was a teenager I worked at Wendy's and after my first night I had a dream I was being chased by giant vegetables and had to climb the flagpole at my high school to escape the thousand island dressing lava that was flowing after them! (as you can imagine, I never wanted to work the salad bar again!) About Amy Grant, she was definately more dynamic when she stuck with contemporary christian music but I love her voice so I keep buying her stuff.By the way, WD40 is not a man. I am very much a woman, sorry about the confusion! I thought the regulars all knew I am a bit "off" in my choice of partners.







Trust me, I have much more in common with people who listen to Michael W. Smith and Steven Curtis Chapman than people who prefer Nirvana. But I understand if you change your mind....I'm off to go shopping (see? I AM a woman!). Had a couple of bad IBS days and I gotta get out there while I'm having a good window.I'll keep everyone posted about my results!


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I knew you would be okay....Cant wait for you to get your results back....Wait until you start feeling better and talk about shopping ...I look foward to goingall the time the problem is I enjoy it to much...I was always so scared to go outand the anxiety I had about "wonder if I can make it this time" was horrible....It is taking work to change a 40 year year thought pattern....I have been so goodfor along time now....and havent been sick one time but my mind still plays trick on me .....I am going to Hershey Park this weekend and Hiking to the topof Maryland Heights on Sunday...and for a split second my mind went backto the old way of thinking of what if I get to the top of the mountain and have to go to the bathroom....







and I was able to stop and think ..Donna you have beenok for so long and then I though so what...there is plenty of trees.....I am looking fowardto it and it will be a good time...Only if I could throw away the cigaretts that I picked back up after almost 11 years of not smoking....







Anyway I will work on that later andtoday is a good day.....


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I knew you would be okay....Cant wait for you to get your results back....Wait until you start feeling better and talk about shopping ...I look foward to goingall the time the problem is I enjoy it to much...I was always so scared to go outand the anxiety I had about "wonder if I can make it this time" was horrible....It is taking work to change a 40 year year thought pattern....I have been so goodfor along time now....and havent been sick one time but my mind still plays trick on me .....I am going to Hershey Park this weekend and Hiking to the topof Maryland Heights on Sunday...and for a split second my mind went backto the old way of thinking of what if I get to the top of the mountain and have to go to the bathroom....







and I was able to stop and think ..Donna you have beenok for so long and then I though so what...there is plenty of trees.....I am looking fowardto it and it will be a good time...Only if I could throw away the cigaretts that I picked back up after almost 11 years of not smoking....







Anyway I will work on that later andtoday is a good day.....


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

"I switched to DSL service and had problems with the hook up" ____________________________________Been there, done that, wrote the suicide note. ____________________________________"OH, Mike, she still asked about a urine sample. What is up with them and urine?" ____________________________________Ethan says it has something to do with the menu in their computer system for ordering procedures from them&#8230;like the urinalysis code and phlebotomy code are similar or same or interchangeable or something&#8230;it got way more complicated than I was interested if you know what I mean. As long as they send us the right amount of blood in the right tubes and don't mess with it I am happy since the lab is happy. I do not think we can do much with our instruments and urine, though we could I guess assay for particulates&#8230; __________________________________"I'm off to go shopping" __________________________________Remind me to never introduce you to MrsNL. Talk about someone who can do serious damage with a credit card&#8230;or an assortment of them! __________________________________"I am going to Hershey Park" __________________________________Climb the big Candy Kiss mountain eh? __________________________________"Only if I could throw away the cigaretts that I picked back up after almost 11 years of not smoking.." ___________________________________Lord those must be some seriously stale cigarettes after laying there for 11 years







MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

"I switched to DSL service and had problems with the hook up" ____________________________________Been there, done that, wrote the suicide note. ____________________________________"OH, Mike, she still asked about a urine sample. What is up with them and urine?" ____________________________________Ethan says it has something to do with the menu in their computer system for ordering procedures from them&#8230;like the urinalysis code and phlebotomy code are similar or same or interchangeable or something&#8230;it got way more complicated than I was interested if you know what I mean. As long as they send us the right amount of blood in the right tubes and don't mess with it I am happy since the lab is happy. I do not think we can do much with our instruments and urine, though we could I guess assay for particulates&#8230; __________________________________"I'm off to go shopping" __________________________________Remind me to never introduce you to MrsNL. Talk about someone who can do serious damage with a credit card&#8230;or an assortment of them! __________________________________"I am going to Hershey Park" __________________________________Climb the big Candy Kiss mountain eh? __________________________________"Only if I could throw away the cigaretts that I picked back up after almost 11 years of not smoking.." ___________________________________Lord those must be some seriously stale cigarettes after laying there for 11 years







MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

MikeThey are Kools..I have always smoked them..and I read in one of your story's about you smoking that brand and laying on the bathroom floor in pain...That was me no matter how sick I was I always had one in reach.....Just think your story about Kools played a part in me going with LEAP







Lisa story had a huge part and I am so glad she is back here sharing her success with others







My husband would get so mad and say as sick as you are how in the world can you have a cigarette lit


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

MikeThey are Kools..I have always smoked them..and I read in one of your story's about you smoking that brand and laying on the bathroom floor in pain...That was me no matter how sick I was I always had one in reach.....Just think your story about Kools played a part in me going with LEAP







Lisa story had a huge part and I am so glad she is back here sharing her success with others







My husband would get so mad and say as sick as you are how in the world can you have a cigarette lit


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

WD40,So GLAD your blood test is OVER and you survived it!!







And I did figure you are very much a woman! No problem that your choice in partners is "off"- not that its anybody's business but your own, but I do appreciate your thoughtfulness in pointing it out!







I LOVED your thousand island lava story!!







That was GREAT!By the way, Amy Grant has a new CD coming out- next month. Its all hymns and a couple of new songs. If you get it, let me know if its good.OK- can't wait to hear about your results!!!Donna,YOU GO, GIRL!!! Enjoy your adventure this weekend!! I am so happy that you can do this kind of stuff now!!! Isn't it wonderful??!!







And thanks once again for giving me some credit for your recovery- whatever part I played in it, I am truly honored- so thank YOU!







Now we just gotta get you off those KOOLS!!







MikeNL,I loved reading about your brother's farm! Sounds like a really wonderful place! Did it do you some good to get away there for a bit?Hugs all around,Lisa from Nevada


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

WD40,So GLAD your blood test is OVER and you survived it!!







And I did figure you are very much a woman! No problem that your choice in partners is "off"- not that its anybody's business but your own, but I do appreciate your thoughtfulness in pointing it out!







I LOVED your thousand island lava story!!







That was GREAT!By the way, Amy Grant has a new CD coming out- next month. Its all hymns and a couple of new songs. If you get it, let me know if its good.OK- can't wait to hear about your results!!!Donna,YOU GO, GIRL!!! Enjoy your adventure this weekend!! I am so happy that you can do this kind of stuff now!!! Isn't it wonderful??!!







And thanks once again for giving me some credit for your recovery- whatever part I played in it, I am truly honored- so thank YOU!







Now we just gotta get you off those KOOLS!!







MikeNL,I loved reading about your brother's farm! Sounds like a really wonderful place! Did it do you some good to get away there for a bit?Hugs all around,Lisa from Nevada


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Ahhh- I re-read the entire thread and saw that I was the one who prompted WD40 to let me know she is a she. Sorry about that- I did figure that you are a woman and all I can say is that I had a brain fade...Still fight the FM from time to time and one of the symptoms is "cognitive dysfunction"- so sorry about that!!!Lisa from Nevada


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Ahhh- I re-read the entire thread and saw that I was the one who prompted WD40 to let me know she is a she. Sorry about that- I did figure that you are a woman and all I can say is that I had a brain fade...Still fight the FM from time to time and one of the symptoms is "cognitive dysfunction"- so sorry about that!!!Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Lisa of the Washed-Out Valley...Actually I wish I had gotten some free time up there. I had to go due to the severe probelsm my mother has been having, and the class action lawsuit we have to get her in on, for the (2) defective appliances that were surgically implanted in here 5 years ago. A defective hip replacment applicance and knee replacment appliance which have left her debilitated. So what does the manufacturer offer as a solution?Appliance Replacement Surgery. SHe already has had 2 strokes, ARS...yeah sure might as well open up the plot next to dad and get it ready.As I did tell Donna, though, I did attain some stress release by hiding behind a rock overlooking his water-rat infested pond with rifle one afternoon..thinking of the manufacturer and her doctors who when they knew the appliance was defective did not notify her before retiring. HAd to find out the hard way.On the upside I guess if we can get the paper work done properly she will be awarded enough money (guilt has been admitted and specific compensation agreed to for those whom you can prove are not candidates for ARS), that the remainder of her days could be passed without a care. As long as you don't care that you cannot WALK after the joint replacements when you did before.Grrrr.....







Oh well the ham sammie is done lunch is over phone is ringingSay hi to u dad.MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Lisa of the Washed-Out Valley...Actually I wish I had gotten some free time up there. I had to go due to the severe probelsm my mother has been having, and the class action lawsuit we have to get her in on, for the (2) defective appliances that were surgically implanted in here 5 years ago. A defective hip replacment applicance and knee replacment appliance which have left her debilitated. So what does the manufacturer offer as a solution?Appliance Replacement Surgery. SHe already has had 2 strokes, ARS...yeah sure might as well open up the plot next to dad and get it ready.As I did tell Donna, though, I did attain some stress release by hiding behind a rock overlooking his water-rat infested pond with rifle one afternoon..thinking of the manufacturer and her doctors who when they knew the appliance was defective did not notify her before retiring. HAd to find out the hard way.On the upside I guess if we can get the paper work done properly she will be awarded enough money (guilt has been admitted and specific compensation agreed to for those whom you can prove are not candidates for ARS), that the remainder of her days could be passed without a care. As long as you don't care that you cannot WALK after the joint replacements when you did before.Grrrr.....







Oh well the ham sammie is done lunch is over phone is ringingSay hi to u dad.MNL


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Amy's got a new CD coming out? How did I miss THAT? I will definately get it and let you know how it is. You know, I think the conflicting emotions and beliefs I live with as a result of my, er, choice of partner has contributed greatly to the IBS problem.  Ah well, one of these days I'll figure it out. It would be a lot easier if she wasn't so darned patient and understanding!







Mike, sorry to hear of your mom's troubles. That's terrible! My dad has been told he will need a replacement hip soon. I think he's still in denial about the whole thing! Ham sandwich? I wish! I love them, they hate me.Hey, ohnometo, Kools??? Ack! That's what my dad smoked when we were growing up. He threw out all his cigarettes the day my stepmom's dad died. They were best friends and everyone is convinced his smoking is what killed him (multiple strokes and heart attacks, last one finally got him in 1987). Hasn't touched one since that day. Even his own heart attack (1985) didn't make him quit, only did it when grandpa died. Kick the Kools! Kick the Kools! That could be your new slogan!I'm so happy for both Lisa and Donna - I can't wait to be able to go do things without worrying. I do a lot now compared to the first 4 years with the IBS but I do it nervous and always looking for the nearest bathroom "just in case"! Jan says I should be getting my report any day now (I didn't realize it would be so long, she said almost 40 pages??) and then I can start on my "new life adventure!" So, has it been an adventure for y'all? For about 4 days before they took the blood I ate everything that I thought might bother me. I paid for it, too! I was so sick on Monday and had cramps like I'm not used to anymore! Today I'm finally feeling half-way "decent" again.Hey Donna! *HAVE FUN!!!*


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Amy's got a new CD coming out? How did I miss THAT? I will definately get it and let you know how it is. You know, I think the conflicting emotions and beliefs I live with as a result of my, er, choice of partner has contributed greatly to the IBS problem.  Ah well, one of these days I'll figure it out. It would be a lot easier if she wasn't so darned patient and understanding!







Mike, sorry to hear of your mom's troubles. That's terrible! My dad has been told he will need a replacement hip soon. I think he's still in denial about the whole thing! Ham sandwich? I wish! I love them, they hate me.Hey, ohnometo, Kools??? Ack! That's what my dad smoked when we were growing up. He threw out all his cigarettes the day my stepmom's dad died. They were best friends and everyone is convinced his smoking is what killed him (multiple strokes and heart attacks, last one finally got him in 1987). Hasn't touched one since that day. Even his own heart attack (1985) didn't make him quit, only did it when grandpa died. Kick the Kools! Kick the Kools! That could be your new slogan!I'm so happy for both Lisa and Donna - I can't wait to be able to go do things without worrying. I do a lot now compared to the first 4 years with the IBS but I do it nervous and always looking for the nearest bathroom "just in case"! Jan says I should be getting my report any day now (I didn't realize it would be so long, she said almost 40 pages??) and then I can start on my "new life adventure!" So, has it been an adventure for y'all? For about 4 days before they took the blood I ate everything that I thought might bother me. I paid for it, too! I was so sick on Monday and had cramps like I'm not used to anymore! Today I'm finally feeling half-way "decent" again.Hey Donna! *HAVE FUN!!!*


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hey MikeNL,How did you know my Valley is washed out??







Nothing in front of us but a big, shallow lake- so our yard is nothing but sand. And nothing behind us but Virginia City. We even have no trees older than 75 years because they clear cut them all for those mines that lay 12 miles back. Are you getting prescient or are you just really smart?







So sad to hear about your poor mom!!! That is really the pits. Is she dealing with it OK? I did like your rat story though. You really need to come here. One year we had a litter of mice born behind our stove and they ALL came wandering out into the front room when we were watching TV one night. Todd got out his BB gun and did some small game hunting right here in the house. Hey- its the Wild West, right?Dad got the call from Jan and was waiting to call her back once he got his own copy of the results (yep- Donna and WD40, my Dad is doing the LEAP too!). I am so anxious to see how his, mine and Gabriella's all match up.WD40,I think Amy's album comes out May 21 or thereabouts. Thanks for being so understanding about my faux pas. I was feeling bad about it all day and thinking of you....OK- must hit the hay!!Lisa from the Washed Out Valley (or Washoe Valley)


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hey MikeNL,How did you know my Valley is washed out??








Nothing in front of us but a big, shallow lake- so our yard is nothing but sand. And nothing behind us but Virginia City. We even have no trees older than 75 years because they clear cut them all for those mines that lay 12 miles back. Are you getting prescient or are you just really smart?







So sad to hear about your poor mom!!! That is really the pits. Is she dealing with it OK? I did like your rat story though. You really need to come here. One year we had a litter of mice born behind our stove and they ALL came wandering out into the front room when we were watching TV one night. Todd got out his BB gun and did some small game hunting right here in the house. Hey- its the Wild West, right?Dad got the call from Jan and was waiting to call her back once he got his own copy of the results (yep- Donna and WD40, my Dad is doing the LEAP too!). I am so anxious to see how his, mine and Gabriella's all match up.WD40,I think Amy's album comes out May 21 or thereabouts. Thanks for being so understanding about my faux pas. I was feeling bad about it all day and thinking of you....OK- must hit the hay!!Lisa from the Washed Out Valley (or Washoe Valley)


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Kools....ah, memories: __________________________________"They were best friends " ___________________________________I mut have enjoyed 10's of thousands of those babies between the ages of 15 and 47! Spent more nights on the bathroom floor with them...though they may be gone I will alwsys wonder when the day comes that their claling-card finally shoews up at my door...on my chest x-rays.Actually they did already..just a preliminary announcement...in the form of detectable emphysematous damage both by x-ray and pulmonary function studies. Hence my decisive action to banish them for good.Lisa, I can picture it as I have seen the drama of a drained body of water.I have a friend in georgia who has a house on hill on lakefront property. One dy I went up for a visit and of course noticed something immediatley wornf when I walked down to the dock and the Sea-Ray and jet skis where about 10 feet BELOW the dock...in a field of weeds, which now stretched as far as the eye could see to the other side of what was now a huge...deep...filed of weeds.Holy sha-moly! Waterfront property becomes rural land?All my friend could do is stand there and mutter "The damn dam broke.."I guess they all went to bed one night and woke up the next morning and could not see their boats...or the water...just mud hole!Weirdest topography I ever saw...MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Kools....ah, memories: __________________________________"They were best friends " ___________________________________I mut have enjoyed 10's of thousands of those babies between the ages of 15 and 47! Spent more nights on the bathroom floor with them...though they may be gone I will alwsys wonder when the day comes that their claling-card finally shoews up at my door...on my chest x-rays.Actually they did already..just a preliminary announcement...in the form of detectable emphysematous damage both by x-ray and pulmonary function studies. Hence my decisive action to banish them for good.Lisa, I can picture it as I have seen the drama of a drained body of water.I have a friend in georgia who has a house on hill on lakefront property. One dy I went up for a visit and of course noticed something immediatley wornf when I walked down to the dock and the Sea-Ray and jet skis where about 10 feet BELOW the dock...in a field of weeds, which now stretched as far as the eye could see to the other side of what was now a huge...deep...filed of weeds.Holy sha-moly! Waterfront property becomes rural land?All my friend could do is stand there and mutter "The damn dam broke.."I guess they all went to bed one night and woke up the next morning and could not see their boats...or the water...just mud hole!Weirdest topography I ever saw...MNL


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I got my test results, just now reading through the booklet. I am a little surprised at what came up! I only have four things in the red: lecithin, plum, saccharine, and zucchini. (Zuchinni????) Then in the yellow I have 10 things: basil, chicken, cashews, corn, grape, grapefruit, honey, MSG, strawberries, and tea. I'm a little flumoxed because I practically LIVE on chicken! ack! I think it's a case of eating the same thing over and over, causing a slight sensitivity to it. Lecitin and Plums turned out to be the two biggest culprits. Great! MSG is in just about everything as an additive and is easy to spot, but lecithin is in most vegetable and animal fats naturally! Egg yolks (lecithin source) I can avoid easily enough, along with corn. I think my big problem will be avoiding MSG. I am bound to lose weight if I stick with the program because to avoid lecithin I will have to avoid fat! ACK!But plums? I LOVE plums! As far as the saccharine I don't really use it so no big deal there. At least I don't have to avoid sugar - THAT would be hard! I kinda thought more stuff would show up yellow. I used to live on iced tea, but since the IBS have not touched it. Apparantly I was right on there.It looks like a very interesting program. Very logical and well laid out. I think the scientific side of me will keep me on the plan just to see how far I will advance health-wise with it. On my own I got myself 65-75% better with the IBS, and I am banking that LEAP will get me as close to that 100% mark as possible!Have any of you been able to get off meds? I would SO love to get off of the Elavil, even though it is a low dose. Are my chest pains, GERD and esphogeal spasms (all of which my GI doc says is part of the IBS) going to be helped by this? If so I can get off the Elavil, since that's why I'm on it. I am actually pleasantly surprised at the range of foods I can eat. Thankfully it's spring going into the summer harvest and all these fruits and veggies I can eat will be more local and fresh. I live in a city surrounded by farms and there's lots of local produce to be had all summer long. MIKE - a question for ya! Why am I so reactive to chicken but almost totally non-reactive to turkey? They seem to be at the least cousins, so what's the deal there? Strangely I have almost no reaction showing to onions and garlic, and practically no green for cane sugar or fructose. Aspartame came back a high green, and so did acetaminophen, watermelon, and cinnamon. Apples didn't even register. Nor did cucumbers, ginger, and leeks for that matter. Well I'm, going to go and read through the rest of the booklet.OH, Lisa, don't feel bad about such a little mistake. I was a tomboy growing up so maybe you weren't so far off! (kidding of course! I am one of those people who likes being female! I mean, sure my chest gets in the way when I try to golf, but how do guys walk around with those things in their pants??? I always wonder if they always feel smushed, esp. in Levi's!) Hey if this LEAP thing works maybe I'll be able to go back to playing some ball. The worse part of the IBS was that I could no longer be athletic due to the pain and nausea. I would love to get my hands around a bat again!


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I got my test results, just now reading through the booklet. I am a little surprised at what came up! I only have four things in the red: lecithin, plum, saccharine, and zucchini. (Zuchinni????) Then in the yellow I have 10 things: basil, chicken, cashews, corn, grape, grapefruit, honey, MSG, strawberries, and tea. I'm a little flumoxed because I practically LIVE on chicken! ack! I think it's a case of eating the same thing over and over, causing a slight sensitivity to it. Lecitin and Plums turned out to be the two biggest culprits. Great! MSG is in just about everything as an additive and is easy to spot, but lecithin is in most vegetable and animal fats naturally! Egg yolks (lecithin source) I can avoid easily enough, along with corn. I think my big problem will be avoiding MSG. I am bound to lose weight if I stick with the program because to avoid lecithin I will have to avoid fat! ACK!But plums? I LOVE plums! As far as the saccharine I don't really use it so no big deal there. At least I don't have to avoid sugar - THAT would be hard! I kinda thought more stuff would show up yellow. I used to live on iced tea, but since the IBS have not touched it. Apparantly I was right on there.It looks like a very interesting program. Very logical and well laid out. I think the scientific side of me will keep me on the plan just to see how far I will advance health-wise with it. On my own I got myself 65-75% better with the IBS, and I am banking that LEAP will get me as close to that 100% mark as possible!Have any of you been able to get off meds? I would SO love to get off of the Elavil, even though it is a low dose. Are my chest pains, GERD and esphogeal spasms (all of which my GI doc says is part of the IBS) going to be helped by this? If so I can get off the Elavil, since that's why I'm on it. I am actually pleasantly surprised at the range of foods I can eat. Thankfully it's spring going into the summer harvest and all these fruits and veggies I can eat will be more local and fresh. I live in a city surrounded by farms and there's lots of local produce to be had all summer long. MIKE - a question for ya! Why am I so reactive to chicken but almost totally non-reactive to turkey? They seem to be at the least cousins, so what's the deal there? Strangely I have almost no reaction showing to onions and garlic, and practically no green for cane sugar or fructose. Aspartame came back a high green, and so did acetaminophen, watermelon, and cinnamon. Apples didn't even register. Nor did cucumbers, ginger, and leeks for that matter. Well I'm, going to go and read through the rest of the booklet.OH, Lisa, don't feel bad about such a little mistake. I was a tomboy growing up so maybe you weren't so far off! (kidding of course! I am one of those people who likes being female! I mean, sure my chest gets in the way when I try to golf, but how do guys walk around with those things in their pants??? I always wonder if they always feel smushed, esp. in Levi's!) Hey if this LEAP thing works maybe I'll be able to go back to playing some ball. The worse part of the IBS was that I could no longer be athletic due to the pain and nausea. I would love to get my hands around a bat again!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Silicone Spray:Some comments, which your dietician would give you later anyway&#8230;but for the edification of all in observance: ___________________________________" I only have four things in the red: lecithin, plum, saccharine, and zucchini. (Zuchinni????) " _______________________________________First, remember we are looking at a common end-point assessment of your circulating immune cells reaction or non-reaction to any substance or chemical, to see if the cellular contents, containing proinflammatory mediators, are being discharged at all into the plasma.Your own blood is used as the control, which is assayed over and over with nothing added to it but the diluent used to be able to run it through the machine. From this the MRT analyzer determines the normal range of variability in cell-to-extracellular fluid ratio from sample to sample in un exposed but diluted blood (normal range of variance of unprovoked samples) since no 2 blood samples will be precisely the same the machine determines the normal variance sample to sample between intracellular and extracellular volume. Once that is determined and the computers constructs the normal profile for you, the testing begins.One after another, 150 times, a small sample of blood which has been exposed to and incubated with a small amount of the purified food or food additive is then analyzed by the device. The first two "lines" on the test report represent the range of volume change during an exposure which within normal limits compared to the controls. Hence the green lines, and the degree of shift to the right (which represents the change, or movement, of intracellular contents to the plasma. There should be no more than the normal range . The more change there is the higher the likelihood that your lymphocytes, granulocytes and/or platelets are discharging proinflammatory mediators when exposed to that food or additive or chemical.Thus, the greater the degree of "discharge" the higher the probability that ingesting that food within normal limits of consumption will result in a great enough mediator release to cause symptoms as a side effect of the various mediators presence in the compartments they are released into. For example in the case of lymphocyte reactions those babies are circulating in and out of the wall of the small intestine at all times, and are among the first immune cells to be exposed to something you ingest while it is being broken down in the small bowel.So the further you see the line move from zero, the greater the probability that this substance is involved in generating your symptoms as the greater the degree of the cells response when exposed in vitrver the years, millions of these assays have been accumulated in healthy and sick people, and the ranges of probability of a certain degree of reactivity correlating to clinical symptoms was determined by compiling and analyzing literally millions of samples.So the (3) "ranges" are assigned so as to make it simpler for both the patient and the provider (doctor or dietician) to interpret the results and use them when evaluating the persons dietary history, and in constructing a diet which will be comprised of substances at the very lowest probability of provoking a reaction. That is, the further to the left, the smaller the "green bar" means the less variance from the controls thus the lower the chance of a cell-mediated reaction.When combined with an historical evaluation for true allergy or pseudoallergy, or an specific allergy (Ig[x]) assay for the small % of possible true food allergies, no more complete picture can be assembled at this stage of technology development of what substances are in a persons diet which may be contributing to their symptoms. The RED RANGE is labeled so as these are substances which caused so severe a shift of fluid from the cells that there is the highest probability that this substance, ingested alone, can cause sufficient cellular reactions in vivo (inside you) to cause enough chemical mediators to be released to cause symptoms to be experienced all by itself. The reaction, however, may take up to 72 hours to fulminate, so even these strong reactions might be hard to find since this is not an immediate allergic reaction due to circulating IgE antibodies, but a cellular reaction which, while severe in degree, may be much slower in onset.So RED ones are not only test-positive but, like REAL test positive. Hence the RED connotation. ______________________________________________"Then in the yellow I have 10 things: basil, chicken, cashews, corn, grape, grapefruit, honey, MSG, strawberries, and tea. " ______________________________________________The YELLOW RANGE is test positive as well, but the reaction was less severe. What thi suggests is that in practical terms, these are the items which are more likely to create reactions that are dose-dependent. That is if you ate a little bit of ONE, and then no more for a day or two, plus none of the others, the reaction would occur but often be mild enough to be what is termed "subclinical". Like an asthmatic who walks around seemingly with no airway troubles, but whose pulmonary function is abnormal when you test it, this would be analogous.However, the more of any one you consume over the period it takes foods and additives to be processed and clear the GI tract, or the more of them you combine in your diet ie: season some chicken with basil and have corn as a sidedish) think of the mild provocation added upon another nild provocation and another mild provocation and like 2+2+2 =6. then you can end up with enough provocation that the subclinical reaction additively becomes clinical, and symptoms will be perceived.This is another one of the reasons that people cannot detect these things from intake logging&#8230;and why often the dietary therapy produces only partial results, or none in some people, and the conclusion is made erroneously that the diet has nothing to do with theior symptoms.It is analogous to not having a microscope and for centuries all the theories that were set forth about why people got sick and what the variables were. Once they looked at things with a microscope it was like 'Oh My I never imagined that was what was happening. Who'da thunk it?". _______________________________________________"I'm a little flumoxed because I practically LIVE on chicken! ack! I think it's a case of eating the same thing over and over, causing a slight sensitivity to it." ______________________________________________This is often the case&#8230;."be careful what you ask for because you just might get it.". Personally I found out that Talapia really does taste great grilled.









Once we find out that indeed maybe part of our problem is we are eating things that others counsel us are "good" or "safe" based on assumptions which may or may not be valid, it can be flustering.Ask Donna&#8230;when she found out that for years when she went to the ER vomiting like crazy and had to stay there for hours or even days as she could not stop vomiting, that they had been giving her apple juice for hydration and she was reactive to apple! Or my own frustration when I discovered that, on my first MRT, I was "YELLOW" for:WheatTomatoBasilOreganoGarlicOnion&#8230;and for years had been an Italian food devotee&#8230;pizza every other day for lunch, pasta every third day for dinner&#8230;.and oh, gee there is no rhyme or Reason to my years of incessant dietary intake logging to explain my cyclic episodes. I would get an attack and just flush out non stop for 18 hours&#8230;..leaving me with a thoroughly empty GI tract. Then spend a day on crackers and water, then a day on soup, then a day on soft diet then go back to my normal diet&#8230;all the time logging&#8230;only from that day forward start accumulating doses of offending foods but in intermittent doses&#8230;lunch today dinner tomorrow interdispersed with non reactives like rice and chicken..until suddenly out of the blue another attack would start again and it would come sometimes after a chicken dinner or a fish dinner or a spaghetti dinner ('See? Your diet itself has nothing to do with IBS! Take these pills now and try another fiber&#8221







&#8230;until the last rsort offered was partial gastrectomy . ("This procedure is very well tolerated and can restore you to a normal life!" What is normal about colostomy?).This also does suggest just what you thought&#8230;.one of the things about loss of oral tolerance that years of observation and oral challenge suggest is that some people will lose tolerance due to overconsumption of an otherwise innocuous food or chemical. What was hat old wives tale that rings true 'Too much of a good thing is bad for you.". true, just about anything overconsumed can be problematic IF you are a person whose condition predisposes you to loss of tolerance.Brostoff discusses this phenomenon in his book :"FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENT", Professor Jonathan Brostoff , M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kings' College, London http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...6487508-3420903 ______________________________________________"but lecithin is in most vegetable and animal fats naturally! Egg yolks (lecithin source) I can avoid easily enough" _____________________________________________Keep in mind that the FUTURE does not necessarily rule out egg altogether IF you tested POSTIVE for LECITHIN but NEGATIVE to WHOLE EGG (I don't have your test I front of me it is on the computers somewhere in the lab).They will have you for now avoid lecithin sources totally&#8230;but this combination when it happens suggests again dose-related sensitivity. That is we test things like the lecithins eprately since it can be an additive in enough things that you can get a major dose of it in a day eating a normal diet&#8230;from pastries to margarine&#8230;.and thus provoke a reaction to the lecithin concentration BUT not to a small amount of a single lecithin containing food like one egg. The amount of lecithin in the low dose of egg-recreation in vitro suggests (IF you were NEGATIVE TOTALLY to egg) that you may later be allowed to reintroduce egg into the diet in a 3-5 day rotation as the dose of lecithin in an egg or tow, taken alone, would not likely produce clinical reactivity.So I suspect that for now the dietician would take off all sources 100%..but in the furture instruct you on these possibilities. So if you are an egger it may not necessarily be forever. BUT don't take this as "MNL SAID I CAN EAT EGGS" . I will have to spank someone. _________________________________________________"But plums? I LOVE plums!" _________________________________________________Yeah, and I LOVED pasta&#8230;.but I got used to it once I realized I was spending more time at my desk and less time in the Throne Room. LOLThis is often the case, that the foods that bring us pleasure are the foods we are reactive to, and we consume them and they give us pleasure and we don't see that they are the pain as well. Some people actually crave their reactive foods, and if they are serotonergic, endorphinergic, or contain exorphins, they can actually become addictive leading to aberrant eating behaviors and food addiction. This is another class of patients from 'IBS" patients&#8230;in other words they are not always people with GI troubles, and they present with other symptoms. But it happens. ______________________________________________"On my own I got myself 65-75% better with the IBS, and I am banking that LEAP will get me as close to that 100% mark as possible!" ________________________________________________There are (2) primary determinants of how much additional symptom reduction this DM program can achieve in a given pt.1.	How alive the blood sample was when we got it (occassionally you get whit blood cells which will not live as long in the storage tubes and this can reduce the sensitivity of the assay&#8230;so if it happens occasionally you just have to get more live cells again&#8230;but this is watched for as it does not happen often that too many cells die in transit)2.	The degree of the patients compliance with the specific instructions. You see the program is more than an elimination diet now. You can see how it is structured to follow your specific and personal reactivity pattern, and to start with a base diet which has the very lowest possibility of anything in it which can cause a cellular reaction. In this way, at any early phase, if the patient does have an actual comorbid ALERGY to something it is very easy to isolate and remove since the number of dietary variables was limited&#8230;.and then reintroduction is based on a logical progression of probabilities which were determined by YOUR profile of sensitivity&#8230;not on a MASS POPULATIONS' MIXED PROFILE of probabilities. In tis way the probabilities of a better outcome are increased.As you said&#8230;it is very logical as the phenomena of sensitivity is not all that illogical from a clinical viewpoint, and can be approached with rational thinking. ____________________________________________"Why am I so reactive to chicken but almost totally non-reactive to turkey? They seem to be at the least cousins, so what's the deal there?" ___________________________________________Good question. Your immunocytes think turkey is OK but cjicken is not. They have misidentified one but not the other. An analogy: Why am I tolerant of the present MrsNL (Stephanie NL's mommy aka Frankenmommy), when the prior MrsNL (JustinNL's mommy) and I became totally intolerant? Both of them are striking blondes, both younger, both like to party, etc etc. Could have been sisters. Well, I am able to discriminate differences beyond appearances and find one to be compatible and the other, well, it is like loss of oral tolerance. Too much of a good thing made it a bad thing etc.Chicken is chicken and turkey is turkey. They are so genetically different, and thus so different in "composition" that when ingested they are indeed "seen" as two different "things" by the gastroimmune system interface. Thus you can be reactive to one and not the other. Like Milk and cheeses. Many of the basic 'fractions" of milk remain in cheese, some do not, and some of the milk fractions can be changed in processing, thus making one unique to the other in the view of your immunocytes. _______________________________________________"Strangely I have almost no reaction showing to onions and garlic, and practically no green for cane sugar or fructose." _______________________________________________One can get gassy, for example, from onion or garlic or cruciferous veggies etc but that does not denote an abnormal cellular immunocyte reaction to one or the other. I cannot eat onion as I am reactive, but I also do not tolerate garlic well for "digestive" reasons, not due to an inflammatory reaction of either allergy or cell mediated source. One finds out how to "separate the B.S. from the buckwheat", then, when one of these difficult-for-some-to-digest-but-test-negative foods are reintroduced into the diet. Either one fins that indeed they do tolerate those things now that the local irritation has been removed from the small bowel as a result of eating them while consuming reactive foods which release irritating mediators, or one finds that, yep, onions give me gas. The tow are not inextricably linked (without getting into the discussion of digestive enzymes and foods composition&#8230;I think you see what I mean). Jan can give you detail if you would like when she is working with you.Oh, NO GREEN means there was so little difference between your blood as a control and when it was exposed to sugar or fructose that there is utterly no response&#8230;not even enough to bump the needle up off zero. ________________________________________________"Aspartame came back a high green, and so did acetaminophen, watermelon, and cinnamon." _______________________________________________If a food (or chemical, but we leave those out anyway) is in the high end of the statistical normal, they will keep the reintroduction of these until last since the immune cells don't have those cut-off lines on the report built into them&#8230;where cells turn yellow red or green. LOLIF something is very close to the cut score, we view this as an equivocal score. That is you may have a very mild reaction such that a low dose exposure as duplicated in vitro produces only a small variance&#8230;.but there is the possibility when it is very close that in vivo, eaten freely, that substance could be mildly reactive. Remember cell mediated reactions are of several types, and most do not involve a specific immunoglobulin to the food circulating around which is the "no one gets in the door watchdog". For example, when your white cells are unstable in the presence of certain substances (chemicals or foods) and you lay a viral infection, even a cold, on top of that, this is why sometimes someone with D-type IBS will seem to get worse if they get a mild infectious disease. Their immune cells, already leaking mediators, start pouring out more (and other cells like macrophages start getting in on the act attacking the invaders) so that their symptoms exacerbate. One can then "lose more tolerance" and things you normally tolerated you suddenly do not tolerate, or reactions seem to become more severe since you now have the immune system activated in response to what it is SUPPOSED TO react to.We have in stick this really cool video of how the immune system sees invaders, the mechanisms, what the different cells do&#8230;.it is very instructional. It was form a NOVA series. I should have Ethan find out where people can get a copy for themselves&#8230;.you would really be able to visualize the cellular immune system in action.Please email me a reminder on that OK? ________________________________________________"Hey if this LEAP thing works maybe I'll be able to go back to playing some ball." _______________________________________________I guess I set my aspirations a bit lower. I wanted to be able to order actual liquor at the bar agaian instead of bottled fizzwater at $5 a throw. Herr Heinekin and I are friends again!







____________________________________________"I would love to get my hands around a bat again!" ______________________________________________BOY! SO WOULD I !!!







Oh&#8230;sorry&#8230;you don't mean my Ex Mother-in-law, do you? You mean that Other bat. Never mind.Eat well. Think well. Be well.MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Silicone Spray:Some comments, which your dietician would give you later anyway&#8230;but for the edification of all in observance: ___________________________________" I only have four things in the red: lecithin, plum, saccharine, and zucchini. (Zuchinni????) " _______________________________________First, remember we are looking at a common end-point assessment of your circulating immune cells reaction or non-reaction to any substance or chemical, to see if the cellular contents, containing proinflammatory mediators, are being discharged at all into the plasma.Your own blood is used as the control, which is assayed over and over with nothing added to it but the diluent used to be able to run it through the machine. From this the MRT analyzer determines the normal range of variability in cell-to-extracellular fluid ratio from sample to sample in un exposed but diluted blood (normal range of variance of unprovoked samples) since no 2 blood samples will be precisely the same the machine determines the normal variance sample to sample between intracellular and extracellular volume. Once that is determined and the computers constructs the normal profile for you, the testing begins.One after another, 150 times, a small sample of blood which has been exposed to and incubated with a small amount of the purified food or food additive is then analyzed by the device. The first two "lines" on the test report represent the range of volume change during an exposure which within normal limits compared to the controls. Hence the green lines, and the degree of shift to the right (which represents the change, or movement, of intracellular contents to the plasma. There should be no more than the normal range . The more change there is the higher the likelihood that your lymphocytes, granulocytes and/or platelets are discharging proinflammatory mediators when exposed to that food or additive or chemical.Thus, the greater the degree of "discharge" the higher the probability that ingesting that food within normal limits of consumption will result in a great enough mediator release to cause symptoms as a side effect of the various mediators presence in the compartments they are released into. For example in the case of lymphocyte reactions those babies are circulating in and out of the wall of the small intestine at all times, and are among the first immune cells to be exposed to something you ingest while it is being broken down in the small bowel.So the further you see the line move from zero, the greater the probability that this substance is involved in generating your symptoms as the greater the degree of the cells response when exposed in vitrver the years, millions of these assays have been accumulated in healthy and sick people, and the ranges of probability of a certain degree of reactivity correlating to clinical symptoms was determined by compiling and analyzing literally millions of samples.So the (3) "ranges" are assigned so as to make it simpler for both the patient and the provider (doctor or dietician) to interpret the results and use them when evaluating the persons dietary history, and in constructing a diet which will be comprised of substances at the very lowest probability of provoking a reaction. That is, the further to the left, the smaller the "green bar" means the less variance from the controls thus the lower the chance of a cell-mediated reaction.When combined with an historical evaluation for true allergy or pseudoallergy, or an specific allergy (Ig[x]) assay for the small % of possible true food allergies, no more complete picture can be assembled at this stage of technology development of what substances are in a persons diet which may be contributing to their symptoms. The RED RANGE is labeled so as these are substances which caused so severe a shift of fluid from the cells that there is the highest probability that this substance, ingested alone, can cause sufficient cellular reactions in vivo (inside you) to cause enough chemical mediators to be released to cause symptoms to be experienced all by itself. The reaction, however, may take up to 72 hours to fulminate, so even these strong reactions might be hard to find since this is not an immediate allergic reaction due to circulating IgE antibodies, but a cellular reaction which, while severe in degree, may be much slower in onset.So RED ones are not only test-positive but, like REAL test positive. Hence the RED connotation. ______________________________________________"Then in the yellow I have 10 things: basil, chicken, cashews, corn, grape, grapefruit, honey, MSG, strawberries, and tea. " ______________________________________________The YELLOW RANGE is test positive as well, but the reaction was less severe. What thi suggests is that in practical terms, these are the items which are more likely to create reactions that are dose-dependent. That is if you ate a little bit of ONE, and then no more for a day or two, plus none of the others, the reaction would occur but often be mild enough to be what is termed "subclinical". Like an asthmatic who walks around seemingly with no airway troubles, but whose pulmonary function is abnormal when you test it, this would be analogous.However, the more of any one you consume over the period it takes foods and additives to be processed and clear the GI tract, or the more of them you combine in your diet ie: season some chicken with basil and have corn as a sidedish) think of the mild provocation added upon another nild provocation and another mild provocation and like 2+2+2 =6. then you can end up with enough provocation that the subclinical reaction additively becomes clinical, and symptoms will be perceived.This is another one of the reasons that people cannot detect these things from intake logging&#8230;and why often the dietary therapy produces only partial results, or none in some people, and the conclusion is made erroneously that the diet has nothing to do with theior symptoms.It is analogous to not having a microscope and for centuries all the theories that were set forth about why people got sick and what the variables were. Once they looked at things with a microscope it was like 'Oh My I never imagined that was what was happening. Who'da thunk it?". _______________________________________________"I'm a little flumoxed because I practically LIVE on chicken! ack! I think it's a case of eating the same thing over and over, causing a slight sensitivity to it." ______________________________________________This is often the case&#8230;."be careful what you ask for because you just might get it.". Personally I found out that Talapia really does taste great grilled.







Once we find out that indeed maybe part of our problem is we are eating things that others counsel us are "good" or "safe" based on assumptions which may or may not be valid, it can be flustering.Ask Donna&#8230;when she found out that for years when she went to the ER vomiting like crazy and had to stay there for hours or even days as she could not stop vomiting, that they had been giving her apple juice for hydration and she was reactive to apple! Or my own frustration when I discovered that, on my first MRT, I was "YELLOW" for:WheatTomatoBasilOreganoGarlicOnion&#8230;and for years had been an Italian food devotee&#8230;pizza every other day for lunch, pasta every third day for dinner&#8230;.and oh, gee there is no rhyme or Reason to my years of incessant dietary intake logging to explain my cyclic episodes. I would get an attack and just flush out non stop for 18 hours&#8230;..leaving me with a thoroughly empty GI tract. Then spend a day on crackers and water, then a day on soup, then a day on soft diet then go back to my normal diet&#8230;all the time logging&#8230;only from that day forward start accumulating doses of offending foods but in intermittent doses&#8230;lunch today dinner tomorrow interdispersed with non reactives like rice and chicken..until suddenly out of the blue another attack would start again and it would come sometimes after a chicken dinner or a fish dinner or a spaghetti dinner ('See? Your diet itself has nothing to do with IBS! Take these pills now and try another fiber&#8221







&#8230;until the last rsort offered was partial gastrectomy . ("This procedure is very well tolerated and can restore you to a normal life!" What is normal about colostomy?).This also does suggest just what you thought&#8230;.one of the things about loss of oral tolerance that years of observation and oral challenge suggest is that some people will lose tolerance due to overconsumption of an otherwise innocuous food or chemical. What was hat old wives tale that rings true 'Too much of a good thing is bad for you.". true, just about anything overconsumed can be problematic IF you are a person whose condition predisposes you to loss of tolerance.Brostoff discusses this phenomenon in his book :"FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENT", Professor Jonathan Brostoff , M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kings' College, London http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...6487508-3420903 ______________________________________________"but lecithin is in most vegetable and animal fats naturally! Egg yolks (lecithin source) I can avoid easily enough" _____________________________________________Keep in mind that the FUTURE does not necessarily rule out egg altogether IF you tested POSTIVE for LECITHIN but NEGATIVE to WHOLE EGG (I don't have your test I front of me it is on the computers somewhere in the lab).They will have you for now avoid lecithin sources totally&#8230;but this combination when it happens suggests again dose-related sensitivity. That is we test things like the lecithins eprately since it can be an additive in enough things that you can get a major dose of it in a day eating a normal diet&#8230;from pastries to margarine&#8230;.and thus provoke a reaction to the lecithin concentration BUT not to a small amount of a single lecithin containing food like one egg. The amount of lecithin in the low dose of egg-recreation in vitro suggests (IF you were NEGATIVE TOTALLY to egg) that you may later be allowed to reintroduce egg into the diet in a 3-5 day rotation as the dose of lecithin in an egg or tow, taken alone, would not likely produce clinical reactivity.So I suspect that for now the dietician would take off all sources 100%..but in the furture instruct you on these possibilities. So if you are an egger it may not necessarily be forever. BUT don't take this as "MNL SAID I CAN EAT EGGS" . I will have to spank someone. _________________________________________________"But plums? I LOVE plums!" _________________________________________________Yeah, and I LOVED pasta&#8230;.but I got used to it once I realized I was spending more time at my desk and less time in the Throne Room. LOLThis is often the case, that the foods that bring us pleasure are the foods we are reactive to, and we consume them and they give us pleasure and we don't see that they are the pain as well. Some people actually crave their reactive foods, and if they are serotonergic, endorphinergic, or contain exorphins, they can actually become addictive leading to aberrant eating behaviors and food addiction. This is another class of patients from 'IBS" patients&#8230;in other words they are not always people with GI troubles, and they present with other symptoms. But it happens. ______________________________________________"On my own I got myself 65-75% better with the IBS, and I am banking that LEAP will get me as close to that 100% mark as possible!" ________________________________________________There are (2) primary determinants of how much additional symptom reduction this DM program can achieve in a given pt.1.	How alive the blood sample was when we got it (occassionally you get whit blood cells which will not live as long in the storage tubes and this can reduce the sensitivity of the assay&#8230;so if it happens occasionally you just have to get more live cells again&#8230;but this is watched for as it does not happen often that too many cells die in transit)2.	The degree of the patients compliance with the specific instructions. You see the program is more than an elimination diet now. You can see how it is structured to follow your specific and personal reactivity pattern, and to start with a base diet which has the very lowest possibility of anything in it which can cause a cellular reaction. In this way, at any early phase, if the patient does have an actual comorbid ALERGY to something it is very easy to isolate and remove since the number of dietary variables was limited&#8230;.and then reintroduction is based on a logical progression of probabilities which were determined by YOUR profile of sensitivity&#8230;not on a MASS POPULATIONS' MIXED PROFILE of probabilities. In tis way the probabilities of a better outcome are increased.As you said&#8230;it is very logical as the phenomena of sensitivity is not all that illogical from a clinical viewpoint, and can be approached with rational thinking. ____________________________________________"Why am I so reactive to chicken but almost totally non-reactive to turkey? They seem to be at the least cousins, so what's the deal there?" ___________________________________________Good question. Your immunocytes think turkey is OK but cjicken is not. They have misidentified one but not the other. An analogy: Why am I tolerant of the present MrsNL (Stephanie NL's mommy aka Frankenmommy), when the prior MrsNL (JustinNL's mommy) and I became totally intolerant? Both of them are striking blondes, both younger, both like to party, etc etc. Could have been sisters. Well, I am able to discriminate differences beyond appearances and find one to be compatible and the other, well, it is like loss of oral tolerance. Too much of a good thing made it a bad thing etc.Chicken is chicken and turkey is turkey. They are so genetically different, and thus so different in "composition" that when ingested they are indeed "seen" as two different "things" by the gastroimmune system interface. Thus you can be reactive to one and not the other. Like Milk and cheeses. Many of the basic 'fractions" of milk remain in cheese, some do not, and some of the milk fractions can be changed in processing, thus making one unique to the other in the view of your immunocytes. _______________________________________________"Strangely I have almost no reaction showing to onions and garlic, and practically no green for cane sugar or fructose." _______________________________________________One can get gassy, for example, from onion or garlic or cruciferous veggies etc but that does not denote an abnormal cellular immunocyte reaction to one or the other. I cannot eat onion as I am reactive, but I also do not tolerate garlic well for "digestive" reasons, not due to an inflammatory reaction of either allergy or cell mediated source. One finds out how to "separate the B.S. from the buckwheat", then, when one of these difficult-for-some-to-digest-but-test-negative foods are reintroduced into the diet. Either one fins that indeed they do tolerate those things now that the local irritation has been removed from the small bowel as a result of eating them while consuming reactive foods which release irritating mediators, or one finds that, yep, onions give me gas. The tow are not inextricably linked (without getting into the discussion of digestive enzymes and foods composition&#8230;I think you see what I mean). Jan can give you detail if you would like when she is working with you.Oh, NO GREEN means there was so little difference between your blood as a control and when it was exposed to sugar or fructose that there is utterly no response&#8230;not even enough to bump the needle up off zero. ________________________________________________"Aspartame came back a high green, and so did acetaminophen, watermelon, and cinnamon." _______________________________________________If a food (or chemical, but we leave those out anyway) is in the high end of the statistical normal, they will keep the reintroduction of these until last since the immune cells don't have those cut-off lines on the report built into them&#8230;where cells turn yellow red or green. LOLIF something is very close to the cut score, we view this as an equivocal score. That is you may have a very mild reaction such that a low dose exposure as duplicated in vitro produces only a small variance&#8230;.but there is the possibility when it is very close that in vivo, eaten freely, that substance could be mildly reactive. Remember cell mediated reactions are of several types, and most do not involve a specific immunoglobulin to the food circulating around which is the "no one gets in the door watchdog". For example, when your white cells are unstable in the presence of certain substances (chemicals or foods) and you lay a viral infection, even a cold, on top of that, this is why sometimes someone with D-type IBS will seem to get worse if they get a mild infectious disease. Their immune cells, already leaking mediators, start pouring out more (and other cells like macrophages start getting in on the act attacking the invaders) so that their symptoms exacerbate. One can then "lose more tolerance" and things you normally tolerated you suddenly do not tolerate, or reactions seem to become more severe since you now have the immune system activated in response to what it is SUPPOSED TO react to.We have in stick this really cool video of how the immune system sees invaders, the mechanisms, what the different cells do&#8230;.it is very instructional. It was form a NOVA series. I should have Ethan find out where people can get a copy for themselves&#8230;.you would really be able to visualize the cellular immune system in action.Please email me a reminder on that OK? ________________________________________________"Hey if this LEAP thing works maybe I'll be able to go back to playing some ball." _______________________________________________I guess I set my aspirations a bit lower. I wanted to be able to order actual liquor at the bar agaian instead of bottled fizzwater at $5 a throw. Herr Heinekin and I are friends again!







____________________________________________"I would love to get my hands around a bat again!" ______________________________________________BOY! SO WOULD I !!!







Oh&#8230;sorry&#8230;you don't mean my Ex Mother-in-law, do you? You mean that Other bat. Never mind.Eat well. Think well. Be well.MNL


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

It sounds like Mr. NL has had some drama in his life!







Eggs are indeed in the green. I think it is reintroduced in phase 4. I like the idea of the 3 day rotation diet. That will be easier for me to handle than phase 1 thru 5. But hey, I laid out good coin for this so I will darn well follow thru!







thanks for your explanations, it made things much clearer for me.UGH! THE KINGS GAME IS WAY TOO CLOSE!!!!Sorry, a little diversion!Anyway, I have suspected for a long time that combinations I couldn't figure out have been a major problem. So have you been able to totally eliminate your IBS or would you say 90% or 95% remission? I would love it if I could just lose 20lbs slowly and have more energy, even if my upper gastric distress only manages a moderate remission. Has the LEAP program done as well for GERD type people and those with visceral hypersensitivity like me? My main IBS complaint is constipation but that is more due to the Elavil. When I'm not on Elavil I have BMs everyday that are soft but bulky, not D at all. OBviously I will have to increase veggies so that should naturally help with the C as well. I will patiently await Jan's call, although it sounds like she's been busy! I need to go over the booklet again and jot down notes and questions for her.Til then! I will definately keep the BB updated!


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

It sounds like Mr. NL has had some drama in his life!







Eggs are indeed in the green. I think it is reintroduced in phase 4. I like the idea of the 3 day rotation diet. That will be easier for me to handle than phase 1 thru 5. But hey, I laid out good coin for this so I will darn well follow thru!







thanks for your explanations, it made things much clearer for me.UGH! THE KINGS GAME IS WAY TOO CLOSE!!!!Sorry, a little diversion!Anyway, I have suspected for a long time that combinations I couldn't figure out have been a major problem. So have you been able to totally eliminate your IBS or would you say 90% or 95% remission? I would love it if I could just lose 20lbs slowly and have more energy, even if my upper gastric distress only manages a moderate remission. Has the LEAP program done as well for GERD type people and those with visceral hypersensitivity like me? My main IBS complaint is constipation but that is more due to the Elavil. When I'm not on Elavil I have BMs everyday that are soft but bulky, not D at all. OBviously I will have to increase veggies so that should naturally help with the C as well. I will patiently await Jan's call, although it sounds like she's been busy! I need to go over the booklet again and jot down notes and questions for her.Til then! I will definately keep the BB updated!


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Mike, your explanation is fascinating! Thanks a lot!







I was treated for acid reflux with prevecid for about a year because I had severe burning pain in my stomach. At that point I was on prevecid, simethicone, antacid tablets, and bentyl.Since I found this board and figured out I'm fructose intolerant I don't have to take any of those regularly any more. I use pepcid for acid pain now as needed. I've even been able to stop taking bentyl every morning - I still do occasionally.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Mike, your explanation is fascinating! Thanks a lot!







I was treated for acid reflux with prevecid for about a year because I had severe burning pain in my stomach. At that point I was on prevecid, simethicone, antacid tablets, and bentyl.Since I found this board and figured out I'm fructose intolerant I don't have to take any of those regularly any more. I use pepcid for acid pain now as needed. I've even been able to stop taking bentyl every morning - I still do occasionally.


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

WD40,I just started phase 2 this past Friday at lunch. So far the only medicine I have taken is Imodium. I had to take 3 doses (a dose for me is 1/2 tablet) over a three day period to slow me down a bit. I have since reduced my fiber intake as it seems the excess fiber was giving my guts some 'mechanical stimulation'. I was making real poop (no diarrhea) about every 20 minutes! Reducing the fiber solved that problem. I have not taken any Bentyl at all. Nor have I had to take any antacids. If this keeps up the program will pay for itself by me not to have to buy mass quantities of Rolaids and other antacid pills.Bob


----------



## bobby5832708 (May 30, 2000)

WD40,I just started phase 2 this past Friday at lunch. So far the only medicine I have taken is Imodium. I had to take 3 doses (a dose for me is 1/2 tablet) over a three day period to slow me down a bit. I have since reduced my fiber intake as it seems the excess fiber was giving my guts some 'mechanical stimulation'. I was making real poop (no diarrhea) about every 20 minutes! Reducing the fiber solved that problem. I have not taken any Bentyl at all. Nor have I had to take any antacids. If this keeps up the program will pay for itself by me not to have to buy mass quantities of Rolaids and other antacid pills.Bob


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

WinnDixie:_______________I like the idea of the 3 day rotation diet. That will be easier for me to handle than phase 1 thru 5. But hey, I laid out good coin for this so I will darn well follow thru!______________That is the end game. But remember, so many no matter how they isolate someof the reactions, start right in with a 3 day or 5 day rotation…in which case if you have either a false =negative due to it being a very dose dependent reaction or a true comorbid allergy or a true pseudoallergic reaction (which is not detected by any blood test as it is a direct-action upon gut mast cells so the only way to find it at present is intestinal isolation techniques) , it will be very difficult to isolate as you have never flushed out all the “antigen” from the GI tract and the plasma. So if the patient still gets a symptom or more than one symptom the guessing game starts and there are too many things to guess over.This is how and why we ended up with this present protocol. We worked on literally over 1200 patients in (2) development clinics trying every application of the results and knowledge of other dietary influences we could think of and assessed the outcomes until arriving at what seemed to work the best on the greatest number of people.----------------“So have you been able to totally eliminate your IBS or would you say 90% or 95% remission?”-----------------Like everybody my degree of remission is directly proportionate to my personal compliance. When I comply with my specific diet 100% I never get any symptoms, no diarhheic episodes.There are various ways I screw up from time to time. One is traveling on business, being forced to eat in a restaurant where they ignore my instructions, and cook the food with something I am very reactive to. I get exposed and with 36 hours I usually am experiencing symptoms.Luckily, after consistent avoidance, there is no constant level of inflammatory mediators in my plasma and gut tissue sue tot chronic ingestion like there used to be. So an exposure is not ADDITIVE it is now SOLO so to speak, so the reaction is MUCH milder and easy to manage. It is not debilitating, and responds quickly to a normal dose of good old Immodium.The only other way I screw up is if I get to yakking in the lounge and instead of (2) beers I drink (6). This irritates my gut to no end the next day. But (2) has no effect. OR after 92) or (3) them nachos my friend is eating start looking good, and I talk myself into picking around the onions. Duh.Otherwise I stick to my routine I can expect no troubles for protracted periods of time. This is the nice thing about it. It puts control of my life, the patients life, back into my own hands (mouth?) where it belongs…Until the specific etiologic basis for my own cell-mediated reactivity to these foods and chemicals is fully understood and a permanent reversibility therapy has been then discovered, I am not cured…I am in remission as are most of our patients.The only people I have ever seen “cured”, were people who presented with IBS symptoms, were diagnosed with it, and they had serious pathogenic dysbiosis (like intestinal candidiasis) which was the causal basis for their lost oral tolerance. When the pathogen was eradicated their so called IBS went away…so they should not have been diagnosed as IBS in the first place. ATTENUATION and REVERSAL are the difference between REMISSION and CURE.Make any sense?------“Has the LEAP program done as well for GERD type people and those with visceral hypersensitivity like me?”------Second first. The ‘visceral hypersensitivity” often is a consequence of mediator release so if you stop that the upregulation of the sensory and motor functions is reduced or eliminated by eliminating the chemical basis for it. I personally experienced that. I used to get what appeared to be “stress induced attacks”…normal stress response was amplified by upregulated gastroneural function secondary to releasing the mediators that do it.GERD results are solely dependent upon to what degree aberrant immunocyte reactivity, and what type, is contributing to the symptoms. In some people it is significant, ins ome people an aberrant immunocyte reaction is not a primary mechanism. GERD is a common comorbidity with the other problems and many people do experience at least partial relief…somewhere in the neighborhood of an average of 60% I think was reported by Dr. Pardell in his group where he tracked all the GI symptoms separately. I would have to look up his exact number.Take a peek at Julias response for example. She turned out to be fructose intolerant, and when diet was corrected the GERD passed. ________________________________________________“My main IBS complaint is constipation but that is more due to the Elavil. When I'm not on Elavil I have BMs everyday that are soft but bulky, not D at all.” ____________________________________________Good so your chief complaints on your surveys must have been more peripheral symptom generation….thus it should not be too difficult to manipulate your, uh, regularity since you are not having severe evacuatory symptoms.-------I will patiently await Jan's call, although it sounds like she's been busy! I need to go over the booklet again and jot down notes and questions for her.-----yeah she has a number of patients right now but never more than she can manage…otherwise they would have assigned you another dietician. Once they get the reports they may get 3-4 patients at a time and have to study every chart thoroughly so that when the first consult is done it is done 100%. So we like to teach our people to remember that old warning ‘Act in haste, repent at leisure’.-----“Reducing the fiber solved that problem”----B: just to further add to my mental database, which type of fiber were you and Jan manipulating…and what source. Just like to keep mental tabs on such things….------“I have not taken any Bentyl at all. Nor have I had to take any antacids. If this keeps up the program will pay for itself by me not to have to buy mass quantities of Rolaids and other antacid pills.”-----And you just stared Phase 2. That’s good. This sure is a familiar scenario. Making good progress. How much pharmacosupport one needs, or no longer needs, is one of the benchmarks of tracking progress. The trendline is that over time episodes get futher apart and milder when they occur and adjunct treatment required becomes less frequent and lower dose. You are on the expected trendline. Eat well. Think well. Be well.MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

WinnDixie:_______________I like the idea of the 3 day rotation diet. That will be easier for me to handle than phase 1 thru 5. But hey, I laid out good coin for this so I will darn well follow thru!______________That is the end game. But remember, so many no matter how they isolate someof the reactions, start right in with a 3 day or 5 day rotation…in which case if you have either a false =negative due to it being a very dose dependent reaction or a true comorbid allergy or a true pseudoallergic reaction (which is not detected by any blood test as it is a direct-action upon gut mast cells so the only way to find it at present is intestinal isolation techniques) , it will be very difficult to isolate as you have never flushed out all the “antigen” from the GI tract and the plasma. So if the patient still gets a symptom or more than one symptom the guessing game starts and there are too many things to guess over.This is how and why we ended up with this present protocol. We worked on literally over 1200 patients in (2) development clinics trying every application of the results and knowledge of other dietary influences we could think of and assessed the outcomes until arriving at what seemed to work the best on the greatest number of people.----------------“So have you been able to totally eliminate your IBS or would you say 90% or 95% remission?”-----------------Like everybody my degree of remission is directly proportionate to my personal compliance. When I comply with my specific diet 100% I never get any symptoms, no diarhheic episodes.There are various ways I screw up from time to time. One is traveling on business, being forced to eat in a restaurant where they ignore my instructions, and cook the food with something I am very reactive to. I get exposed and with 36 hours I usually am experiencing symptoms.Luckily, after consistent avoidance, there is no constant level of inflammatory mediators in my plasma and gut tissue sue tot chronic ingestion like there used to be. So an exposure is not ADDITIVE it is now SOLO so to speak, so the reaction is MUCH milder and easy to manage. It is not debilitating, and responds quickly to a normal dose of good old Immodium.The only other way I screw up is if I get to yakking in the lounge and instead of (2) beers I drink (6). This irritates my gut to no end the next day. But (2) has no effect. OR after 92) or (3) them nachos my friend is eating start looking good, and I talk myself into picking around the onions. Duh.Otherwise I stick to my routine I can expect no troubles for protracted periods of time. This is the nice thing about it. It puts control of my life, the patients life, back into my own hands (mouth?) where it belongs…Until the specific etiologic basis for my own cell-mediated reactivity to these foods and chemicals is fully understood and a permanent reversibility therapy has been then discovered, I am not cured…I am in remission as are most of our patients.The only people I have ever seen “cured”, were people who presented with IBS symptoms, were diagnosed with it, and they had serious pathogenic dysbiosis (like intestinal candidiasis) which was the causal basis for their lost oral tolerance. When the pathogen was eradicated their so called IBS went away…so they should not have been diagnosed as IBS in the first place. ATTENUATION and REVERSAL are the difference between REMISSION and CURE.Make any sense?------“Has the LEAP program done as well for GERD type people and those with visceral hypersensitivity like me?”------Second first. The ‘visceral hypersensitivity” often is a consequence of mediator release so if you stop that the upregulation of the sensory and motor functions is reduced or eliminated by eliminating the chemical basis for it. I personally experienced that. I used to get what appeared to be “stress induced attacks”…normal stress response was amplified by upregulated gastroneural function secondary to releasing the mediators that do it.GERD results are solely dependent upon to what degree aberrant immunocyte reactivity, and what type, is contributing to the symptoms. In some people it is significant, ins ome people an aberrant immunocyte reaction is not a primary mechanism. GERD is a common comorbidity with the other problems and many people do experience at least partial relief…somewhere in the neighborhood of an average of 60% I think was reported by Dr. Pardell in his group where he tracked all the GI symptoms separately. I would have to look up his exact number.Take a peek at Julias response for example. She turned out to be fructose intolerant, and when diet was corrected the GERD passed. ________________________________________________“My main IBS complaint is constipation but that is more due to the Elavil. When I'm not on Elavil I have BMs everyday that are soft but bulky, not D at all.” ____________________________________________Good so your chief complaints on your surveys must have been more peripheral symptom generation….thus it should not be too difficult to manipulate your, uh, regularity since you are not having severe evacuatory symptoms.-------I will patiently await Jan's call, although it sounds like she's been busy! I need to go over the booklet again and jot down notes and questions for her.-----yeah she has a number of patients right now but never more than she can manage…otherwise they would have assigned you another dietician. Once they get the reports they may get 3-4 patients at a time and have to study every chart thoroughly so that when the first consult is done it is done 100%. So we like to teach our people to remember that old warning ‘Act in haste, repent at leisure’.-----“Reducing the fiber solved that problem”----B: just to further add to my mental database, which type of fiber were you and Jan manipulating…and what source. Just like to keep mental tabs on such things….------“I have not taken any Bentyl at all. Nor have I had to take any antacids. If this keeps up the program will pay for itself by me not to have to buy mass quantities of Rolaids and other antacid pills.”-----And you just stared Phase 2. That’s good. This sure is a familiar scenario. Making good progress. How much pharmacosupport one needs, or no longer needs, is one of the benchmarks of tracking progress. The trendline is that over time episodes get futher apart and milder when they occur and adjunct treatment required becomes less frequent and lower dose. You are on the expected trendline. Eat well. Think well. Be well.MNL


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Mike, did you see my question on maltodextrin? Do you have any info?Thanks


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Mike, did you see my question on maltodextrin? Do you have any info?Thanks


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

JULIA!I SWEAR I MUST HAVE A SERIOUS SCOTOMA. SORRY. I actually do not see it looking quickly....probably lost in the fog...can you restate it here as a free standing question and I will be back in the a.m. to answer...got important meetings in ft. Liquordale today gotta rushSorry I must be blindMNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

JULIA!I SWEAR I MUST HAVE A SERIOUS SCOTOMA. SORRY. I actually do not see it looking quickly....probably lost in the fog...can you restate it here as a free standing question and I will be back in the a.m. to answer...got important meetings in ft. Liquordale today gotta rushSorry I must be blindMNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WD40You are on your way to recovery....







Stickwith the plan and follow the instructions and you will start to feel so much better real soon....Like what Mike said below...When I would go to the hospital for probably the 1000 time and would have to stay after they started the IV and put me on a clear liquid diet..like jello, apple juice, ginger ale, When I could I would drink all the the stuff and continue to throw up for sometimes up to 31 hours non stop...and they finally would take all my liquids away and I would then get better...They would come in the room and always tell me how in the world did you get better so fast...It was like I dont know that is why I am here







The jello and ginger ale had benzoic acid in it and of course the apple juice was apple and that was the two no no







when I got my test results from LEAP..I had a wonderful time at Hershey park this weekend and my sister must have ask me 10 times if I was feeling ok...Even though I suffer from IBS and CVS ...It has still affected my family because they have been through alot with this illness even though they dont have it....So when she picked me up she even said did you bring Immodium







I told her yes I did just to make her happy ...I didnt even need it and it never worked when I did...I ate enough chocolate to last a life time...but it was a wonderful day







**********************quote*****************Ask Donnaï¿½when she found out that for years when she went to the ER vomiting like crazy and had to stay there for hours or even days as she could not stop vomiting, that they had been giving her apple juice for hydration and she was reactive to apple!


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WD40You are on your way to recovery....







Stickwith the plan and follow the instructions and you will start to feel so much better real soon....Like what Mike said below...When I would go to the hospital for probably the 1000 time and would have to stay after they started the IV and put me on a clear liquid diet..like jello, apple juice, ginger ale, When I could I would drink all the the stuff and continue to throw up for sometimes up to 31 hours non stop...and they finally would take all my liquids away and I would then get better...They would come in the room and always tell me how in the world did you get better so fast...It was like I dont know that is why I am here







The jello and ginger ale had benzoic acid in it and of course the apple juice was apple and that was the two no no







when I got my test results from LEAP..I had a wonderful time at Hershey park this weekend and my sister must have ask me 10 times if I was feeling ok...Even though I suffer from IBS and CVS ...It has still affected my family because they have been through alot with this illness even though they dont have it....So when she picked me up she even said did you bring Immodium







I told her yes I did just to make her happy ...I didnt even need it and it never worked when I did...I ate enough chocolate to last a life time...but it was a wonderful day







**********************quote*****************Ask Donnaï¿½when she found out that for years when she went to the ER vomiting like crazy and had to stay there for hours or even days as she could not stop vomiting, that they had been giving her apple juice for hydration and she was reactive to apple!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Donna...Will you mail me my "almond bars" or need I send someone over? Or did you eat mine too?







MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Donna...Will you mail me my "almond bars" or need I send someone over? Or did you eat mine too?







MNL


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Donna, I'm so glad to hear your trip fared so well! It sounds like you had a load of fun! My family is the same way, always asking me how I feel, if I'm okay today. We have a code: red light day or green light day. Hopefully soon I can start having a whole string of green light days and then weeks in a row! What kind of chocolate??? I LOVE dark chocolate. Milk chocolate always gives me problems but in small amounts dark choco is just fine with my belly. MMmm MMmmm! Lucky you! I set up a time to talk to Jan on Wednesday. I am thinking that I want to stick with what I'm doing right now until I get back from vacation the 3rd week of May, but she said maybe we can mix my routine with the new routine in a kind of hybrid effort until I get back. Last thing I want to do before I leave the state is to rock the boat, so to speak, in my stomach right before a very much-needed vacation! So we'll see. I have started rotating my breakfast menu and stopped eating chicken, so I guess I've done a tiny step so far.Hey bobby, I know what you mean about the program paying for itself. I spend about $7 a month on Elavil, plus two or three times that for Pepto, Pepcid AC, Gaviscon, ginger capsules, and my "liver" supplement (which keeps the nausea away mostly). Keep me posted on your progress!Mike, again thank you for your very good explanations! Sometimes my visceral pain will go away for a day or two but it always, always comes back with a vengeance. If I can keep it permanently away I can stop buying the elavil and actually get some of my zest for life back! I have been going to the store and reading the ingredient lists of everything I touch! I see I will have a major problem trying to avoid MSG, that stuff is in everything! I see *lots* of produce in my future -- _lots and lots of produce_! Oooooh, and rice and potatoes! Yes! The Asian half of me is relieved I can still have rice, the White half of me is relieved I can still have potatoes! Now if I can just wean myself off of the curry I put ON the rice.....!!!


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Donna, I'm so glad to hear your trip fared so well! It sounds like you had a load of fun! My family is the same way, always asking me how I feel, if I'm okay today. We have a code: red light day or green light day. Hopefully soon I can start having a whole string of green light days and then weeks in a row! What kind of chocolate??? I LOVE dark chocolate. Milk chocolate always gives me problems but in small amounts dark choco is just fine with my belly. MMmm MMmmm! Lucky you! I set up a time to talk to Jan on Wednesday. I am thinking that I want to stick with what I'm doing right now until I get back from vacation the 3rd week of May, but she said maybe we can mix my routine with the new routine in a kind of hybrid effort until I get back. Last thing I want to do before I leave the state is to rock the boat, so to speak, in my stomach right before a very much-needed vacation! So we'll see. I have started rotating my breakfast menu and stopped eating chicken, so I guess I've done a tiny step so far.Hey bobby, I know what you mean about the program paying for itself. I spend about $7 a month on Elavil, plus two or three times that for Pepto, Pepcid AC, Gaviscon, ginger capsules, and my "liver" supplement (which keeps the nausea away mostly). Keep me posted on your progress!Mike, again thank you for your very good explanations! Sometimes my visceral pain will go away for a day or two but it always, always comes back with a vengeance. If I can keep it permanently away I can stop buying the elavil and actually get some of my zest for life back! I have been going to the store and reading the ingredient lists of everything I touch! I see I will have a major problem trying to avoid MSG, that stuff is in everything! I see *lots* of produce in my future -- _lots and lots of produce_! Oooooh, and rice and potatoes! Yes! The Asian half of me is relieved I can still have rice, the White half of me is relieved I can still have potatoes! Now if I can just wean myself off of the curry I put ON the rice.....!!!


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WD40 You can do it just hang in there...I bet you already feel a difference in your stomach







I am so happy that I feel better..Thank you Mike for helping me and others....


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WD40 You can do it just hang in there...I bet you already feel a difference in your stomach







I am so happy that I feel better..Thank you Mike for helping me and others....


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

WasherDryer:You made an interesting comment, which I hope you expressed to yuor dietician: _______________________________________". I am thinking that I want to stick with what I'm doing right now until I get back from vacation the 3rd week of May, but she said maybe we can mix my routine with the new routine in a kind of hybrid effort until I get back. Last thing I want to do before I leave the state is to rock the boat, so to speak, in my stomach right before a very much-needed vacation! " ________________________________________The very fact that you fear a change in your present protocol, with which you are remaining largely asymptomatic, can creat the legendary self-fulfilling prophecy. This fear, this feeling, this assumption, needs to be conveyed to your therapist and taken into account. By expressing these feelings you have revealed what the best course of action is in your present progression:IF you are about to change your routine by going away, and fear a negative outcome if the dietary regimen is altered, DON'T ALTER IT or the odds are good that what you expect to happen will indeed happen. I will not enter into the mind-body lecture series, only state that this should be avoided.Please epxress that feeling, and what I said, to your dietician...and then leave well enough alone until you return to your present, stable home routine. As you say why rock the boat?MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

WasherDryer:You made an interesting comment, which I hope you expressed to yuor dietician: _______________________________________". I am thinking that I want to stick with what I'm doing right now until I get back from vacation the 3rd week of May, but she said maybe we can mix my routine with the new routine in a kind of hybrid effort until I get back. Last thing I want to do before I leave the state is to rock the boat, so to speak, in my stomach right before a very much-needed vacation! " ________________________________________The very fact that you fear a change in your present protocol, with which you are remaining largely asymptomatic, can creat the legendary self-fulfilling prophecy. This fear, this feeling, this assumption, needs to be conveyed to your therapist and taken into account. By expressing these feelings you have revealed what the best course of action is in your present progression:IF you are about to change your routine by going away, and fear a negative outcome if the dietary regimen is altered, DON'T ALTER IT or the odds are good that what you expect to happen will indeed happen. I will not enter into the mind-body lecture series, only state that this should be avoided.Please epxress that feeling, and what I said, to your dietician...and then leave well enough alone until you return to your present, stable home routine. As you say why rock the boat?MNL


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Hi Mike, Jan and I will converse Wednesday night to really get into the meat of the program, but I did talk to her briefly about the wanting to avoid huge changes until I get back from vacation. Last time I was 300 miles from home I had a horrible bout of IBS and GERD in part because I changed my routine. It was just a painful and awful experience. I think that's why I'm somewhat hesitant now. She said we'd talk about it tomorrow, but suggested we might mix my routine with a little dose of the LEAP. THAT I could probably go for! I have already stopped eating a lot of the yellows and reds, but I seem to be trying to use up the things in my cupboard that contain msg and/or lecithin. I don't really want them in my house to tempt me later!








It's weird but I can tell I'm doing it because suddenly all my chest pain is back! ack! But as far as following the phases to the letter, I will probably want to wait until I get back. Hey I sprung for a spa suite and I intend to use the jacuzzi, not lay around in the bed in pain all day and all night! (actually we got a really good deal on the room that we just couldn't pass up!)







I will keep everyone posted on my progress when I do start the program. I know hearing other success stories is what encouraged me to try this so if I am also successful (which I plan to be!) maybe someone else will give it a try as well.Til then!


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Hi Mike, Jan and I will converse Wednesday night to really get into the meat of the program, but I did talk to her briefly about the wanting to avoid huge changes until I get back from vacation. Last time I was 300 miles from home I had a horrible bout of IBS and GERD in part because I changed my routine. It was just a painful and awful experience. I think that's why I'm somewhat hesitant now. She said we'd talk about it tomorrow, but suggested we might mix my routine with a little dose of the LEAP. THAT I could probably go for! I have already stopped eating a lot of the yellows and reds, but I seem to be trying to use up the things in my cupboard that contain msg and/or lecithin. I don't really want them in my house to tempt me later!







It's weird but I can tell I'm doing it because suddenly all my chest pain is back! ack! But as far as following the phases to the letter, I will probably want to wait until I get back. Hey I sprung for a spa suite and I intend to use the jacuzzi, not lay around in the bed in pain all day and all night! (actually we got a really good deal on the room that we just couldn't pass up!)







I will keep everyone posted on my progress when I do start the program. I know hearing other success stories is what encouraged me to try this so if I am also successful (which I plan to be!) maybe someone else will give it a try as well.Til then!


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

WD,I know what you mean about wanting to use it up so it won't tempt you. I used to do that with candy - let me eat the whole box, then no more.







Personally I think it's not worth it. Why eat food that will make you sick? Remember the effects can last several days and you don't want it to spoil the first part of your vacation! It's a shame to waste food, but I think it's better to throw it out unless you can find someone to give it to. One thing I've done on occasion is take packaged food to work and put it in the cupboard. Sooner or later someone who's working late will be glad to have it.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

WD,I know what you mean about wanting to use it up so it won't tempt you. I used to do that with candy - let me eat the whole box, then no more.







Personally I think it's not worth it. Why eat food that will make you sick? Remember the effects can last several days and you don't want it to spoil the first part of your vacation! It's a shame to waste food, but I think it's better to throw it out unless you can find someone to give it to. One thing I've done on occasion is take packaged food to work and put it in the cupboard. Sooner or later someone who's working late will be glad to have it.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Hi WD40I agree with what Julia said..Dont eat any of your reactive foods while on vacation







I was so sick I didnt care what foods I had to throw away...Have fun on your trip and stay away from the bad foods ...


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Hi WD40I agree with what Julia said..Dont eat any of your reactive foods while on vacation







I was so sick I didnt care what foods I had to throw away...Have fun on your trip and stay away from the bad foods ...


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

WinnDixie: _____________________________________"&#8230;trying to use up the things in my cupboard that contain msg and/or lecithin." ________________________________________LOL







Reminds me of my ex-wife (ExMrsNL). I reacll a day when I came home from a business trip to find the garbage can filled with empty liquor bottles (mostly Amaretto)AGAIN. When confronting here as to why she was still guzzling booze like that when she was scheduled to enter Charter By The Sea's In-Patient Alchol Rehab Program the very next day&#8230;I'll bet you can guess what her answer was (also something about it "being in the house" and "going to waste&#8221







.







________________________________________"&#8230;Hey I sprung for a spa suite and I intend to use the jacuzzi,&#8230;" ________________________________________Just let us know when it's issued on video














Julia rhetorically queries: _______________________________________"&#8230;Why eat food that will make you sick?" _______________________________________Please see reference to ExMrsNL above.







________________________________________"..One thing I've done on occasion is take packaged food to work and put it in the cupboard. Sooner or later someone who's working late will be glad to have it." ________________________________________Are you kidding about eventually? At Signet any food in the employee lounge that is not nailed to the shelf is gone within 3 hours of being left unguarded&#8230;. Send it over here! We appear to have a Black Hole in the lunchroom..ESPECIALLY inside the fridge!U2 advises: ________________________________________"Dont eat any of your reactive foods while on vacation" ________________________________________Especially just before ya'll climb into that Jacuzzi.Eat well. Thinke Well. Be Well.MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

WinnDixie: _____________________________________"&#8230;trying to use up the things in my cupboard that contain msg and/or lecithin." ________________________________________LOL







Reminds me of my ex-wife (ExMrsNL). I reacll a day when I came home from a business trip to find the garbage can filled with empty liquor bottles (mostly Amaretto)AGAIN. When confronting here as to why she was still guzzling booze like that when she was scheduled to enter Charter By The Sea's In-Patient Alchol Rehab Program the very next day&#8230;I'll bet you can guess what her answer was (also something about it "being in the house" and "going to waste&#8221







.







________________________________________"&#8230;Hey I sprung for a spa suite and I intend to use the jacuzzi,&#8230;" ________________________________________Just let us know when it's issued on video














Julia rhetorically queries: _______________________________________"&#8230;Why eat food that will make you sick?" _______________________________________Please see reference to ExMrsNL above.







________________________________________"..One thing I've done on occasion is take packaged food to work and put it in the cupboard. Sooner or later someone who's working late will be glad to have it." ________________________________________Are you kidding about eventually? At Signet any food in the employee lounge that is not nailed to the shelf is gone within 3 hours of being left unguarded&#8230;. Send it over here! We appear to have a Black Hole in the lunchroom..ESPECIALLY inside the fridge!U2 advises: ________________________________________"Dont eat any of your reactive foods while on vacation" ________________________________________Especially just before ya'll climb into that Jacuzzi.Eat well. Thinke Well. Be Well.MNL


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

I'm baaa-aaaack!We lost our modem and surge protector to a lightning strike last Friday and are now back online!WD40,I was able to get off my Elavil. When you are ready, you just have to taper very slowly. Let me know when you think you can do it and I'll tell you what I did.Also, I can tell you where you can eat here in Reno when you come here! Its not that hard to find restaurants to change some things around to accomodate what you need, so don't let your vacation plans stop your road to recovery!!Donna,You went to HERSHEY????!!!! Oh, I am drooling just thinking about it... Love that dark chocolate and milk chocolate and ALL chocolate....But guess what? Chocolate is in my yellow.







Gotta save it for those special occasions, but boy, can I dream!!!! That is so terrific that you enjoyed yourself so much!!







Its about time, huh?Mike,Guess what? We will be back in FL in September!Maybe we can swing by and ssy hello on the way from Miami to Orlando!That story about your friend with the mud hole and jet skis made me glad our lake is just very shallow- but not dammed up! If you look on a map, its that teeny, tiny lake just over the mountain from Lake Tahoe on the east side.Hugs all around,Lisa from Nevada


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

I'm baaa-aaaack!We lost our modem and surge protector to a lightning strike last Friday and are now back online!WD40,I was able to get off my Elavil. When you are ready, you just have to taper very slowly. Let me know when you think you can do it and I'll tell you what I did.Also, I can tell you where you can eat here in Reno when you come here! Its not that hard to find restaurants to change some things around to accomodate what you need, so don't let your vacation plans stop your road to recovery!!Donna,You went to HERSHEY????!!!! Oh, I am drooling just thinking about it... Love that dark chocolate and milk chocolate and ALL chocolate....But guess what? Chocolate is in my yellow.







Gotta save it for those special occasions, but boy, can I dream!!!! That is so terrific that you enjoyed yourself so much!!







Its about time, huh?Mike,Guess what? We will be back in FL in September!Maybe we can swing by and ssy hello on the way from Miami to Orlando!That story about your friend with the mud hole and jet skis made me glad our lake is just very shallow- but not dammed up! If you look on a map, its that teeny, tiny lake just over the mountain from Lake Tahoe on the east side.Hugs all around,Lisa from Nevada


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I know what you mean about humming the words that you will here at Disney...I did the same thing with the song It's A Small World ..I had a great time last weekend and even ate chocolate..







I will probably be humming the song the rest of the day here at work...I better close my door...Lisa, One of these days I hope I can meet Mike..







Its a small world after all


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I know what you mean about humming the words that you will here at Disney...I did the same thing with the song It's A Small World ..I had a great time last weekend and even ate chocolate..







I will probably be humming the song the rest of the day here at work...I better close my door...Lisa, One of these days I hope I can meet Mike..







Its a small world after all


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

LISA: _______________________________________"Mike,Guess what? We will be back in FL in September!Maybe we can swing by and ssy hello on the way from Miami to Orlando!" _______________________________________If you do not I will hunt you down!







The lab is off I-95 at Blue Heron Boulevard. Come meet the gang. Or I live off I-95 in Palm Beach Gardens (Donald Ross Road) If you cannot hit one of those exits for a minute I will be crushed.







Too bad you cannot bring the Mustang.DONNA:Fate and work are bound to bring me up that way sooner or later.MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

LISA: _______________________________________"Mike,Guess what? We will be back in FL in September!Maybe we can swing by and ssy hello on the way from Miami to Orlando!" _______________________________________If you do not I will hunt you down!







The lab is off I-95 at Blue Heron Boulevard. Come meet the gang. Or I live off I-95 in Palm Beach Gardens (Donald Ross Road) If you cannot hit one of those exits for a minute I will be crushed.







Too bad you cannot bring the Mustang.DONNA:Fate and work are bound to bring me up that way sooner or later.MNL


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Okay guys I have officially stopped trying to use up the bad food in my cupboard. My g/f reminded me that hey, SHE is normal and can eat it all eventually! Duh! Strangely, that never once crossed my mind! (I think it's because I do all the cooking! Either that or I'm more self centered than I thought!) If I tell you I'm into the "bad stash" again, PLEASE scold me! Tonight I made stir fry, but with turkey. It was different but soooo yummy. I never really realized how different the textures of turkey and chicken are. I finally got the sauce just right! mmmmmMmm! Tomorrow is salmon night. So, I'm trying to incorporate some of the program already. Jan was supposed to call me last night but didn't. Now I'm trying to remember if she meant last night or NEXT Wednesday! I love chocolate! And it's in the green, woohoo! Of course, it isn't introduced until phase 5......I've been asked to make my famous oatmeal chocolate chip cookies for the teachers at the school where my g/f works. It will be SO hard not to eat a few! I've already decided to pack 'em all for the teachers and not keep any in the house for us like I normally do. oooo, but they are SOOOOOOOOO good! ***droool***Mike, again I have to say - you have DEFINATELY had some drama in your life! Thank goodness I never acquired a taste for alcohol of any kind. It kept me out of trouble as a young adult, guaranteed. I think that's why I sometimes feel sorry for myself regarding the IBS -- I think, hey I didn't do drugs and didn't drink and party as a teenager and in my early 20's and yet I'M the one whose system shut down on her!







Grrrr!







Ah, me, such is life!







Hey my brother is being stationed to a base in FL, can't remember the city or base but it's only an hour away from Disneyworld. Not sure when they're moving either! If I go to visit them while they're in FL I may just stop by the lab to check it out!Washoe, we love the coffee shop at the Peppermill, the food is wonderful. I ordered the vegetable platter last time we were there (last year) and it was enough to feed 4 or 5 people! Plus there is this painting of a tiger near the cook's area that I just love to look at. We like the Peppermill because it's the least smokey of all the casinos and have always wanted to stay there; finally got a room we could afford for a couple of nights! Gotta love those weekday internet deals! Anyway, you reminded me to call in for a refill - just remembered I only have 4 Elavil pills left. I tried to quit them a few months ago but it became obvious after 3 days that I should not have done that! I will definately seek your advice when I'm ready to kick 'em. So what's your favorite restaurant in the area? We also like to go to the Eddie Bauer at the mall (don't have one near here [eddie bauer, not a mall!]), the one that's across the street from the Wild Oats natural foods store. Plus we want to try to go bowling at the Hilton. The casinos just get so boring after an hour or two! For some reason I was horribly C today! I was at work and about an hour before the end of my shift I got the urge, so went in to do my biz, and it got STUCK! Literally halfway in, halfway out! Yikes! I thought I was going to burst a blood vessel trying to get the rest of that sucker out of me - wow! It finally, FINALLY shot out. It was like a bunch of bunnies all clumped together to make a huge mass of --- oh, sorry, too much detail! Like you all needed to know THAT!







Anyway I will definately drink more water - got plently of veggies tonight with my stir fry. I think maybe the Pepto Bismol I took 2 nights ago slowed me way down. Happens everytime!







Hey Washoe, glad to hear the lightning didn't melt your PC. I guess the surge protector, though fried, did most of its job? Although you did lose your modem. I went to a computer show last year and bought one of those lightning protector boxes that I've got everything plugged into. Not that we get a lot of lightning storms in the Central Valley of Northern California. Give hubby a hug for me; not sure what I'd do if I didn't have all of you routing me on!


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Okay guys I have officially stopped trying to use up the bad food in my cupboard. My g/f reminded me that hey, SHE is normal and can eat it all eventually! Duh! Strangely, that never once crossed my mind! (I think it's because I do all the cooking! Either that or I'm more self centered than I thought!) If I tell you I'm into the "bad stash" again, PLEASE scold me! Tonight I made stir fry, but with turkey. It was different but soooo yummy. I never really realized how different the textures of turkey and chicken are. I finally got the sauce just right! mmmmmMmm! Tomorrow is salmon night. So, I'm trying to incorporate some of the program already. Jan was supposed to call me last night but didn't. Now I'm trying to remember if she meant last night or NEXT Wednesday! I love chocolate! And it's in the green, woohoo! Of course, it isn't introduced until phase 5......I've been asked to make my famous oatmeal chocolate chip cookies for the teachers at the school where my g/f works. It will be SO hard not to eat a few! I've already decided to pack 'em all for the teachers and not keep any in the house for us like I normally do. oooo, but they are SOOOOOOOOO good! ***droool***Mike, again I have to say - you have DEFINATELY had some drama in your life! Thank goodness I never acquired a taste for alcohol of any kind. It kept me out of trouble as a young adult, guaranteed. I think that's why I sometimes feel sorry for myself regarding the IBS -- I think, hey I didn't do drugs and didn't drink and party as a teenager and in my early 20's and yet I'M the one whose system shut down on her!







Grrrr!







Ah, me, such is life!







Hey my brother is being stationed to a base in FL, can't remember the city or base but it's only an hour away from Disneyworld. Not sure when they're moving either! If I go to visit them while they're in FL I may just stop by the lab to check it out!Washoe, we love the coffee shop at the Peppermill, the food is wonderful. I ordered the vegetable platter last time we were there (last year) and it was enough to feed 4 or 5 people! Plus there is this painting of a tiger near the cook's area that I just love to look at. We like the Peppermill because it's the least smokey of all the casinos and have always wanted to stay there; finally got a room we could afford for a couple of nights! Gotta love those weekday internet deals! Anyway, you reminded me to call in for a refill - just remembered I only have 4 Elavil pills left. I tried to quit them a few months ago but it became obvious after 3 days that I should not have done that! I will definately seek your advice when I'm ready to kick 'em. So what's your favorite restaurant in the area? We also like to go to the Eddie Bauer at the mall (don't have one near here [eddie bauer, not a mall!]), the one that's across the street from the Wild Oats natural foods store. Plus we want to try to go bowling at the Hilton. The casinos just get so boring after an hour or two! For some reason I was horribly C today! I was at work and about an hour before the end of my shift I got the urge, so went in to do my biz, and it got STUCK! Literally halfway in, halfway out! Yikes! I thought I was going to burst a blood vessel trying to get the rest of that sucker out of me - wow! It finally, FINALLY shot out. It was like a bunch of bunnies all clumped together to make a huge mass of --- oh, sorry, too much detail! Like you all needed to know THAT!







Anyway I will definately drink more water - got plently of veggies tonight with my stir fry. I think maybe the Pepto Bismol I took 2 nights ago slowed me way down. Happens everytime!







Hey Washoe, glad to hear the lightning didn't melt your PC. I guess the surge protector, though fried, did most of its job? Although you did lose your modem. I went to a computer show last year and bought one of those lightning protector boxes that I've got everything plugged into. Not that we get a lot of lightning storms in the Central Valley of Northern California. Give hubby a hug for me; not sure what I'd do if I didn't have all of you routing me on!


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Donna, Mike and WD40,Here I am in Anaheim, at Mom's computer- ready to go to Disneyland tomorrow! ("In the Tiki, Tike, Tiki, Tiki Room- where the birds sing words and the flowers croon, in the Tiki, Tiki, Tiki, Tiki, Tiki Room!" Oh. Sorry.)







Mike,Heck yeah we will make the time to stop by!! We land in Miami at noon and will rent a car to make the drive up to Orlando. You'll need to get me directions when we get closer to the time. BTW, Todd now has another Mustang (a 1966 coupe) to work on besides the '65 Fastback. He would LOVE to drive one of those sround there!!!!Donna,Eat some chocolate for me, OK??WD40,Don't go bowling at the Hilton- its closed now







. SOme good restaurants by the Peppermill are the Claim Jumper (at Virginia and Kietzke), Mimi's Cafe (at Kietzke and McCarran), all the little cafes in the Atlantis hotel are good. The Atlantis is VERY cool. They've remodeled and its really nice! I am so glad you are hanging in there with your diet! Give that G/f of yours a pat on the back for reminding you that she is OK with that food!







Also, you are in more good company with me- I never did drugs, never smoked, drank in college for all of 6 months and my immune system is wacky too....Hugs to all,Lisa from Nevada


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Donna, Mike and WD40,Here I am in Anaheim, at Mom's computer- ready to go to Disneyland tomorrow! ("In the Tiki, Tike, Tiki, Tiki Room- where the birds sing words and the flowers croon, in the Tiki, Tiki, Tiki, Tiki, Tiki Room!" Oh. Sorry.)







Mike,Heck yeah we will make the time to stop by!! We land in Miami at noon and will rent a car to make the drive up to Orlando. You'll need to get me directions when we get closer to the time. BTW, Todd now has another Mustang (a 1966 coupe) to work on besides the '65 Fastback. He would LOVE to drive one of those sround there!!!!Donna,Eat some chocolate for me, OK??WD40,Don't go bowling at the Hilton- its closed now







. SOme good restaurants by the Peppermill are the Claim Jumper (at Virginia and Kietzke), Mimi's Cafe (at Kietzke and McCarran), all the little cafes in the Atlantis hotel are good. The Atlantis is VERY cool. They've remodeled and its really nice! I am so glad you are hanging in there with your diet! Give that G/f of yours a pat on the back for reminding you that she is OK with that food!







Also, you are in more good company with me- I never did drugs, never smoked, drank in college for all of 6 months and my immune system is wacky too....Hugs to all,Lisa from Nevada


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WD40 You better watch what you are eating now







Try drinking extra water and that might help move things out more easily..Mike sure did seem like a wild child







Lisa have fun at Disneyland







I have been to Orlanda and went to Universal Studios and Disney a few times..I will always remember one bad experience I had there and that is when we drove from Cocoa Beach and I dont believe there was hardly any bathrooms in sight..So I stay about 4 hours in this little rest stop with a bathroom and layed on top of the picnic table with my stomach....Not a good day







I hope I dont have to remember my vacations like that anymore..Have a greet time at Disney and WD40 we are keeping our eye on you


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WD40 You better watch what you are eating now







Try drinking extra water and that might help move things out more easily..Mike sure did seem like a wild child







Lisa have fun at Disneyland







I have been to Orlanda and went to Universal Studios and Disney a few times..I will always remember one bad experience I had there and that is when we drove from Cocoa Beach and I dont believe there was hardly any bathrooms in sight..So I stay about 4 hours in this little rest stop with a bathroom and layed on top of the picnic table with my stomach....Not a good day







I hope I dont have to remember my vacations like that anymore..Have a greet time at Disney and WD40 we are keeping our eye on you


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

WD: ________________________________________"Now I'm trying to remember if she meant last night or NEXT Wednesday! " __________________________________________When in doubt tickle her with an email...cheap way to find out what's the schedule. __________________________________________"can't remember the city or base but it's only an hour away from Disneyworld. " __________________________________________maybe one of the bases in Jacksonville? NAS-JAX, Cecil Field, Mayport? More than an hour but a wonderful town! _________________________________________"Like you all needed to know THAT! " _________________________________________Your dietician does...sounds like more soluble fiber is indicated...thats why they track everything and work to ablance the diet for each patient. Let her know... ________________________________________"You'll need to get me directions when we get closer to the time. " _________________________________________Just let me know when yer coming. Its as easy as pie...easier than getting in and out of Miami Int'l.







________________________________________"Todd now has another Mustang (a 1966 coupe) to work on besides the '65 Fastback. " _________________________________________Todd is so blessed to have a wife like you who will go along with this...AND to be a good wrench-twister as he is! 2 classi stangs...[sigh heaved heavily] _________________________________________"Mike sure did seem like a wild child " ___________________________________________LOL...Iggy Pop in lab jacket!Time to turn and burn...MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

WD: ________________________________________"Now I'm trying to remember if she meant last night or NEXT Wednesday! " __________________________________________When in doubt tickle her with an email...cheap way to find out what's the schedule. __________________________________________"can't remember the city or base but it's only an hour away from Disneyworld. " __________________________________________maybe one of the bases in Jacksonville? NAS-JAX, Cecil Field, Mayport? More than an hour but a wonderful town! _________________________________________"Like you all needed to know THAT! " _________________________________________Your dietician does...sounds like more soluble fiber is indicated...thats why they track everything and work to ablance the diet for each patient. Let her know... ________________________________________"You'll need to get me directions when we get closer to the time. " _________________________________________Just let me know when yer coming. Its as easy as pie...easier than getting in and out of Miami Int'l.







________________________________________"Todd now has another Mustang (a 1966 coupe) to work on besides the '65 Fastback. " _________________________________________Todd is so blessed to have a wife like you who will go along with this...AND to be a good wrench-twister as he is! 2 classi stangs...[sigh heaved heavily] _________________________________________"Mike sure did seem like a wild child " ___________________________________________LOL...Iggy Pop in lab jacket!Time to turn and burn...MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WD40Just wanted to share something with you...i just come back from Lunch and go it to go and when I opened the top they had put apple sauce on my tray instead of cole slaw...







That is the biggest trigger for me ..No Apple but you know I had to sit here and look at it and think just maybe one bite wont hurt







That is crazy to think that way







They make the best and make it homemade and it is real chunky and sweet..I stopped and thought how fun it would be for me to end up sick just in time for the weekend...In the trash it is going...







as I type this....Temptation is always there


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WD40Just wanted to share something with you...i just come back from Lunch and go it to go and when I opened the top they had put apple sauce on my tray instead of cole slaw...







That is the biggest trigger for me ..No Apple but you know I had to sit here and look at it and think just maybe one bite wont hurt







That is crazy to think that way







They make the best and make it homemade and it is real chunky and sweet..I stopped and thought how fun it would be for me to end up sick just in time for the weekend...In the trash it is going...







as I type this....Temptation is always there


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

The C is much better today so I guess the broccoli and carrots worked







. ohnometo, I really hate it when my to go orders are messed up, but I guess I won't have to worry about that for a while. I did do something totally dumb today. I woke up feeling not so good, had no appetite, etc. I went to work and one of the guys is leaving so everyone pitched in for Chinese for the goodbye lunch. I wasn't very hungry but I knew I had to eat something or I'd start feeling nauseous from not eating anything. I was just going to have some rice but I ended up eating some of the most delicious chicken with it! Ack! And strangely, my stomach felt better after I did it. Still, it's a no-no and now I feel guilty! I think after I set things up with Jan I won't be so weak. In my mind I haven't _really_ started the program yet!







Oh nuts, the propane tank we got for the grill has a hole in it! So much for grilled salmon tonight! Gotta go, g/f is having a fit about the tank...LOL!


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

The C is much better today so I guess the broccoli and carrots worked







. ohnometo, I really hate it when my to go orders are messed up, but I guess I won't have to worry about that for a while. I did do something totally dumb today. I woke up feeling not so good, had no appetite, etc. I went to work and one of the guys is leaving so everyone pitched in for Chinese for the goodbye lunch. I wasn't very hungry but I knew I had to eat something or I'd start feeling nauseous from not eating anything. I was just going to have some rice but I ended up eating some of the most delicious chicken with it! Ack! And strangely, my stomach felt better after I did it. Still, it's a no-no and now I feel guilty! I think after I set things up with Jan I won't be so weak. In my mind I haven't _really_ started the program yet!







Oh nuts, the propane tank we got for the grill has a hole in it! So much for grilled salmon tonight! Gotta go, g/f is having a fit about the tank...LOL!


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Mike,


> quote:"&#8230;Hey I sprung for a spa suite and I intend to use the jacuzzi,&#8230;"________________________________________Just let us know when it's issued on video


I never had any doubt, but now everyone knows for sure you are male!


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Mike,


> quote:"&#8230;Hey I sprung for a spa suite and I intend to use the jacuzzi,&#8230;"________________________________________Just let us know when it's issued on video


I never had any doubt, but now everyone knows for sure you are male!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

LOLAs the Latinas are fond of saying "Man is Man", with a slightly condescending inflection.Damn DSL line out for third day now...anyone else wanna shoot Telocity??? Gotta go no play cannot type on this stupid laptop.DONNA you did not get flooded on did you???







MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

LOLAs the Latinas are fond of saying "Man is Man", with a slightly condescending inflection.Damn DSL line out for third day now...anyone else wanna shoot Telocity??? Gotta go no play cannot type on this stupid laptop.DONNA you did not get flooded on did you???







MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Mike No Way...I got rid of that stuff







I would have been scared to take the first bite..But I sure looked at it


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Mike No Way...I got rid of that stuff







I would have been scared to take the first bite..But I sure looked at it


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Donna and WD40,YOu guys hang in there and stick to the program!! I KNOW its hard- the food at the bridal shower was so good and they did have lots of stuff I could eat and some I couldn't. (was in Anaheim for sister's bridal shower) I did eat too much wheat and paid for it yesterday and now I am tired today... So now I am on the straight and narrow again.Donna,Disneyland was GREAT! (as always!) I have some memories of vacations being laid out with my gut all in turmoil- not fun- and I am so glad to be able to CHOOSE to be well now!Mike,Awwwwww- thanks! You are so sweet! Todd has just a couple of hobbies- trains and cars, oh and Disney trivia too. Some of his family have made comments to me about WHY do I let him spend so much time on his cars- and I always tell them, of vices to have, they're not bad. Plus I ALWAYS know where he is AND it gives him such joy , I could not refuse him that. Besides, I knew he was a Mustang freak when I married him!







Can't remember if I told you, we also have a 1972 Chevy Fleetside in our driveway as well. He did get cited by the county last year for his 1974 T-Bird parts car, so he got rid of that!







We will be in Miami September 9, Monday. Put it on the calendar!Hugs all around,Lisa from Nevada


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

LisaI am glad that you had a nice time at Disney..







I really enjoyed Universal Studio in Orlando..That was alot of fun


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

*I WANT CHOCOLATE!!!!!!!!!!!*AAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!! _The cravings!_(Something tells me I shouldn't have done this the week before my period!)Okay, people, start coaxing me AWAY from the chocolate chips!







Other than some cravings and a slight headache, so far so good...


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Yikes, I spoke too soon!







Just had my second loose BM, in the bathroom for 20 minutes bout of the day. Considering that I'm usually slightly C it's not something I'm used to anymore.







It wasn't especially painful after the initial "oh-my-goodness-I-have-to-go-NOW" feeling and I didn't get sweaty so it wasn't a full-blown bout, but I'm not sure why it happened. I didn't think I increased my fiber THAT much over the last couple of days! Is this normal for the first week? Is my body cleaning itself out somehow? ohnometo, Washoe, Mike, did this happen to you as well? I'll have to go back and re-read some old posts. What should I do? The things I would normally eat to slow my system down aren't on my approved list yet! I did eat some white rice with my dinner (finally got around to the salmon steaks...yum!) so hopefully that will help.Hey, how can you tell when fish is competely done? I am very paranoid about seafood because seafood has poisoned me twice. I figured the salmon flaked easily with a fork so I figured it was done. If not, I'll know in a couple of hours!







Went to the doctor yesterday because I woke up with a terrible case of tendinitis. Now I have to work and sleep with splints on my wrists. The fun just keeps rolling....! Hopefully it isn't the beginnings of carpal tunnel syndrome - that's the last thing I need right now! I've been doing data entry work for the last 10 years and I'd like to do it for another 10 if possible. Hmm, perhaps too much typing AFTER work.Washoe, I think it's great you let your man tinker with his cars. My grandpa used to restore old T-birds with my dad and I know they loved it. I wish my mom were more understanding of my father's hobbies; I think they'd both be a lot happier if she was! And like you said, you always know where he is!


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Okay, just had my THIRD bout, but this time it was I-gotta-go-right-now full-blown D. And to think I was just C on Saturday! (This is reminding me of the bad-ol' days of the first 3 years of IBS). Am I supposed to be having actual D when I'm a predominantly C IBSer? If I have one more D bout tonight I will take some Pepto Bismol, or maybe I should take some now? I wonder if it's the cottage cheese? Or the pineapple? Or the lack of everything I'm used to eating? NO clue but either way at least I'm not yakking or feeling queasy (knock on wood). Anyone have any suggestions when Tucks won't put out the fire down under???


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Oh WD40,Hang in there!!! The cravings and the headaches are all part of the withdrawl and yes, the D as well. Your body is working to get that garbage out of your system and it also wants the biochemical "fix" it gets when you eat your red liners- DON'T DO IT!! Ride it through, call Mike, call your dietician and remember that we are all here with you!!Todd is the fish cook in our family and he says that when it flakes easily with a fork, its done. Actually, he gets into the whole thing about proteins being denatured and that's why it flakes, but I'll spare you the ugly details of that one!







I wish I could give Todd more time to work on his cars, but with 3 kids and a fixer upper house, he doesn't get out there as much as he'd like... But I know that will change as the kids get older- they are already joining him out there in the garage! My daughters are learning how to rebuild a small block Ford engine!







Ok- enough car talk (sorry, Mike!)- WD40, I know you can do this!!! Keep your eye on the prize and ride this out, it will be over in a couple of days as long as you don't cheat. As for an alternative to Tucks, well, a warm bath is all that comes to mind- that and a deep sleep.((((((((((WD40)))))))))))Big hugs,Lisa from Nevada


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WD40When the junk is leaving our body we will noticeall kinds of different things that happen..For me I noticed a change real soon and that is because I had been so sick...Hang in there and stick with the plan..Remember if you eat just alittle bit of something you shoudnt eat that is on your list it will really make you body upset and have to go through everything again to get it out of your system....It's not worth it...I have never had this long of period symptom free in my life...







If I can do so can you







hang in there...It gets alot better


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Well, today has been considerably better. Somehow I got a really good night's sleep and that seemed to help a lot. I wonder if my sudden attack of tendonitis has anything to do with this? I'm wondering because it's not just my wrists and elbow, I'm feeling pains in my hips and knees as well! I was SOOO hungry today about an hour before lunch and I had forgotten to grab an apple on the way out the door this morning. Normally when that happens I will go to the snack machine and munch on a couple of cookies or chips or something, just enough to quell the growling until lunch. This time I just had to ride through it and it was all I could do not to get off my chair and head towards the break room! I sucked on some Altoids instead. Then I got very hungry again about 1/2 an hour before quitting time and I managed to make it home so I could dig into some cottage cheese and pineapple! **whew!** I made it through today. I think I will make sure to have a baggie of carrot sticks ready to grab for tomorrow morning! By the way, I abhor cottage cheese, but it's the only thing on my list that can make me feel full fast without adding too much fiber. Thank God I can have pineapple in phase 1 because it adds much needed flavor to the curdly stuff!Saturday I'm going to a birthday party where they're going to BBQ ribs! I know I am going to salivate like crazy for those suckers but I don't want to have to go through this clean out phase again.







I can't eat anything they're going to have there so I guess I'll bring something and ask them to toss it on the grill for me. Maybe some trout - I love trout! I'll also make some brown rice and take it with me.No D today but no BM either. I have had quite a bit of gas, perhaps from all the fiber. My headache is not so bad today but my hunger pangs did make me quite queasy. I've been trying to get a lot of water into my system. I am very tired, though. I feel like I could lie down and sleep all night, and it's only 6:15! Haven't noticed any weight loss, but I am a bit bloated preparing for the monthly curse. I'm actually a day late. Normally I can set my watch to my periods! Lisa and Donna, (and yes, you too Mr. NL!)and everyone who has given me encouragement, thank you SO much for all your support through this! It helps to have a cheering section made up of people who have actually been through this. I give myself mental slaps on the wrists from Lisa and Donna when I am tempted by sumptuous, sugary snacks! In an odd way I don't want to disappoint anyone who's been on this post and it's making it easier for me to stay away from the no-no list.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I just realized that I am not having a hard time with heartburn or reflux today. Had a little spasm in the esophagus when I drank some ginger tea on an empty stomach but the pain wasn't as bad as it normally would be.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

WD,With my sensitivities I have to bring all my lunch and snacks with me to work. I bring breakfast sandwiches of oatmeal bread with nut butter, red or blue corn chips, a soy/shortening free bagel with nut butter and cinnamon, rice crackers and my lunch. I don't always eat all that every day, but if I have hunger pangs I have it there. Glad you were able to make it through! By all means take some snacks with you. You have more will power than I - I find those hunger pangs so distracting I can't work!


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi WD40,I am glad I can slap you on the wrist when you need it!







Really though- I got horrible joint pains when I was cleansing out too. They lasted just about 3 days and hten all of a sudden, they were gone. Its all part of it.Eating at other people's homes for a party are the most difficult times with this stuff. If you can bring your own, by all means, do!The hunger pains are a part of this too.I know you can DO this, WD40!! The worst will be over very soon!!Big hugs,Lisa from NevadaP.S. Great news on the reflux!!!!!!


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I went through joint pain also...my legs would really hurt...but no more..I am coming up on my 6 month...and that is a miracle..Hang in there and remember it will pass...


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

WASHERDRYER:take a peek at what I worte to you on then LEAP thread today at http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...=1;t=026240;p=4 as it will explain some things you experience and some additional rationale for the criteria the dieticians and doctors developed.Should answer some questions







MNL


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

This is phase 1 day 4: Ugh, I was fine until after dinner. I just had a massive D bout. It seemed to start fine and then my bowels exploded. I haven't had a bout this bad in over 2 years. To top it off I started my period and I've got cramps! Okay, I know in my head that this is supposed to happen, but I feel miserable. I'm going to go lay down. My insides are still grumbling and I'm getting a bit queasy.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Bad periods are such fun!







I sometimes get real bad fatigue and aches and pains all over in addition to cramps and frequent BMs. Oh, joy!





















But there is one good thing - It's a good excuse to cancel everything and curl up with a novel.


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

WD40,This part will be over very soon! (((((((((WD40))))))))))My IBS always got bad around my periods too- not a fun combo.I'll be thinking of youand keeping you in my prayers.I like Julia's idea- cancel everything and grab a novel!Fight it, WD40- you are better than this IBS, you have the keys to controlling it now and you are on your way!!Hugs,Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

WD40:Sorry that you have to go through that....this is part of the reason your adaptaive period is worse than normal _________________________________". To top it off I started my period and I've got cramps! " ________________________________In simplest terms in the midle of this all you are dumping prostaglandins, which is where the pain and cramps come from a nd of course these are part of the mediator response in d-dtypes. In fact I think finding high levels of PGE2 in the feces of oral challenge positive d-types was one of the very earliest red flags some years ago that the immunocyte reactionw as there...and the comorbidity of dysmenorrhea and IBS in some women was another early indirect marker.Discuss this with Jan and look at the phase of the diet you are on just in case there is any food in there which even as a whole food can aggravate this situation...like if one of your foods is a food which has lectins in it, those should be rotated out and a non-lectin non-reactive substitute put in. Just an example. This might have helped if we had a crystal ball, but once the horse is out of the barn it is cold comfort....this anyway is the first things that comes to mind an at least the situation will not persist...but any lectin or other endogenous chemical containing food which can cause pseudoallergy you guys may want to look at avoiding and substituting until your period passes. This is just an idea I as do not know your particular intake plan and logging so I am in the fog too....any food which is known to result in any response that is motility related check for.MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WD40You will be up to feeling better soon...







Promise


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

WD, hope your feel better soon.Here is some info on hormones and IBS http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/hormonesand%20ibs.html Here is some info on buying and cooking fish from my brother who is a corporate chef for a large upscale restaurant chain. http://www.oregonlive.com/foodday/oregonia...37413139682.xml http://www.oregonlive.com/foodday/oregonia...16512336121.xml http://www.oregonlive.com/foodday/oregonia...37423139685.xml


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Thanks everyone for the support. Mike and Eric thanks for the info! I feel a bit better today except that I have absolutely NO appetite. Emailing back and forth with Jan, I'll see what she says tomorrow. No BM today, I guess it's an every-other day thing. Took Motrin for my cramps so I'm not having as big a problem with that anymore. I have not lost any weight yet, and given how much has come out of me the last few days I'm very surprised by that! I am one of those who always gains 5-6 lbs. on her period, though, so I'll have to wait until after I'm done with it to truly see.On the up side I am sleeping more deeply and my head is starting to come out of the fog it's been in these past months. My lower back pain is definately lessening and the aches in my joints aren't so bad now. I didn't eat much today, and because of the lack of appetite I really had no cravings to speak of. Tomorrow is the BBQ and I'm taking my own red snapper to grill. I'm also going to try a papaya. I'm just hoping the D doesn't hit me all the way down there (it's about an hour south of me), as tomorrow would be the D day of the every-other-day pattern I seem to be having with the D. Felt gurglings all day but no BM.On the downside, now that my head is clearing I am in the mood to play some guitar -- unfortunately the tendonitis won't let me near the strings! ack! Besides, it's really hard to play when there's splints on your wrists. It's hard enough to type, let alone grip the neck of a guitar. **sigh**So cross your fingers for tomorrow. And again, thank you, thank you for all the encouragement! I didn't think I'd need it so much, but I am realizing I truly do!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

WDon't worry about the encouragement need...besides the physiologic changes one must go through when altering their lifestyle and eating habits to a "sensitivity free" life, remember we are also dealing with something on a subtler level: attachments.The human "palate" is the greatest attachment. From the cradle to the grave putting things in the mouth has always been and will always be the greatest and most consistent source of instant gratification.Unless you cannot smell/taste in which case another sensory expereicne will become primary).So in addition to everything elses one is dealing with some overt and some subtle attachment as well. Oversimplified....."You never miss your water til the well runs dry". Breaking attachments is not an easy thing for anyone...my italian Food attachement was a lifelong one and I was indded very disrupted by it at the time and it complicated things for a while inw ays I bnever imagined "food" would.So this can be an aggrvant atop the other physiologic changes. It may also be helpful, since it is inluded in the protocol for patients who need it, to use Dr. Weinstock and Lipsitz Stress Reduction CD's now as well...they can help with many of these, and other, psychological issues which one may expeience but not be able to put their finger on it as well, just like your hidden sensitivities, intolerances, pseudoallergy and even allergy if you have it.If you d not have a copy put in a request for one to Jan so the offcie will know to release one to you right away on Monday. If you do have, start using it as directed on the CD's.The road from Cleveland to Ft. Lauderdale does take trime to travel, and their are alwsys construction and the occasisonal detour along the way, But once you have a personalized map and a good team to guide you, you will indeed get there. And you can feel your progress. The sun is out where you are going and the water is warm. It will be there when you get there







.Eat well. Thnk well. Be well.MNL


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

WD40,Hey, I am so glad we can go through this together! That is one of the big reasons I hang around here and at my own support community. We need to be there for each other and help each other through the rough patches. Its always nice to talk to others who have been there, made it and are now doing well. We all need our encouragers and our cheerleaders, just human nature.Let us know how the drive goes and the BBQ.And a Happy Mother's Day to your mom- who gave us the wonderful gift of YOU!







HUgs,Lisa from Nevada


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

The BBQ went great, I brought some red snapper and they had no problem sticking it on the grill for me. I put it in tin foil with some allowed herbs and seasonings and it turned out deliciously! When we got there we all went to see "SpiderMan" at the cinema (two thumbs up from me!) and then went back to the house for the birthday party. It was only a little awkward because last time we were all together at the house was for the funeral reception. So we had a good time, despite the fact that I was greatly coveting everyone's burgers and beans! The funny thing is, I was fine the whole time, it was my g/f and her dad who had to hit the bathrooms twice after dinner!







She said, "see, you aren't the only one who has to run to the bathroom in this family!" It was really very sweet but I couldn't help but giggle inside.I haven't had D since Thursday and my cravings are nearly gone. My headache is almost non-existent now and thank goodness I ended up with a mild cramping period after the first day. I find my self craving vegetables more than sweet stuff - that HAS to be a good sign! I'm still not regular with the BM's but with my reduced appetite I'm not really surprised. We got home fairly late last night and I forgot to take my elavil so I was expecting to have mild D after breakfast but that never happened. Now I'm on my way to my mom and dad's for Mother's Day. Oh, Lisa, I'd love to thank my birth mother but we don't know where she is!







But I'll be sure to thank my stepmother for raising me right!WOOHOO the Kings won yesterday! What a game! Tomorrow night is the Giant's game we have tickets for so I'm crossing my fingers for an event-free night for my bowels. Then Wednesay we leave for Reno. A few days ago I wasn't sure I was gonna make it for any of these events but after yesterday went so well I think I'll be okay!Keep after me, though, as I still want things on my "after phase 6" list of no-no's. I think today is day 6 of phase one. It's funny that day 4 was so gnarly because Jan said day 4 was commonly bad for LEAPers.Gotta get this lasagna done for the M-Day party.I'll let y'all know how the Giant's game goes!







WD40


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi WD40,The BBQ sounds like a success!! I am so glad you did so well!







Definitely thank your stepmom for me! In my book, the mom is the one who does the raising and loving of the kid. So your stepmom is the one to be honored today for the job she did- and I can be thankful to your birth mom for giving you life!Have a safe trip over the hill here this Wed! I'll PM you my phone number in case you want to call and get together at all.Todd works on Plumb Lane, by the airport, so we are up there all the time.Have a great Giants game!!Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

WickedDiarrheax40: ______________________________"I was fine the whole time, it was my g/f and her dad who had to hit the bathrooms twice after dinner!" _____________________________Seems the shoe is on the other foot, er, the other butt is on the toilet, now eh? ___________________________"I haven't had D since Thursday and my cravings are nearly gone. My headache is almost non-existent now ...." ___________________________Good, things are coming along...symptoms tend to milder and episodes further and further apart as "insult" is reduced in frequency and dose as the process progresses and the body starts "decompensating? and returning to a more normal "chemical balance"...not constant exposure to mediators that should be staying inside immunocytes, not being spat out. _________________________________"It's funny that day 4 was so gnarly because Jan said day 4 was commonly bad for LEAPers." _________________________________yeah, there are lots of rsons for tis which one can think-through logically and form assumptions about what is happening. But the thing we will do when we find the sugar-daddy who wants to throw a pile of research money at sietary therapy in IBS (he must be out there somewher, I just have not found him yet....) that during this phase we would like to track certain data points, certain specific mediator, neurotransmitter, and hormone assays, day by day through each phase seeking the patterns that make this observable as a pattern.Now if I hadf d rug to sell it would be a lot easier to get that investigated...it appears we can go over to Europe to centers whe know who do food sensitivity studies and get help with this...but we have to wait in lione for the investigators to finish what they are already doing thus "no time yet".Anyway glad things are coming along.MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WD40I am glad that you are feeling better...







Keep on sticking to the plan and stay away from the bad things you eat...Everyday gets so much better..and you will have your life back before you know it...I love to wake up in the mornings now and dont have to worry about getting up early just in case it will be one of those days...That fear that I always had about going some place is gone...







I went away this weekend with my girlfriends and we went to Red Lobster and I was fine...before I would have said I have to drive and would have got my self worked up about getting sick I wouldnt have been able to go ...It was a great time and my 1st birthday of being better physically with my CVS and IBS....


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

DONNA!!







to you!







to you!







Dear Donna!








to YOU!!!I am so glad it was GREAT!!Hugs,Lisa from NevadaP.S. Wanna hear something cool and weird? My blood was at the LEAP labs being tested on my birthday- best gift I EVER got!!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

So the "Seafood Lover In You" will now STAY in there when you eat it eh?MNL


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Thanks Lisa, I bet that was the best birthday present you could have ever got...







And Mike I didnt waste one drop







so I didnt waste my money down the toilet..even added the key lime pie and went to the mall afterwards and was all excited coming down the road listening to ......







RETRO Saturday Night


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I've never had keylime pie and usually Lobster gives me D...good for you ohnometo! Sounds like you had a blast.Feeling a little better every day. Having BM's everyday now instead of D every other day. They're soft but not too loose anymore. Leaving for my trip in about an hour and I can't wait to go. I just took my pooches to the kennel and they gave me the saddest looks, like "hey! what about us? where are you going????"







Emailed Jan and she said to stick to the phase as much as possible while I'm gone. I think it'll be hard, but not impossible. And, I'm feeling pretty good and I don't want to lose momentum! And one more good thing: my ears have finally stopped itching!!! It seems like them buggers have been itchy for months and months. It's so nice to not have to jam my knuckle into my ear to try to stop the tickle. I'm wondering if it was all the corn additives or the msg that was causing the itchies. Very bizarre!Anyway, off I go. See you Thursday Washoe!










































WD40


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

Enjoy your trip..Stick as close as you can to eating healthy..I am so glad that it is working for you...


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

WD40,Safe trip over the "hill"- and we'll keep each other honest at lunch, OK?My daughter, Gabriella, has to stay away from milk products and anything artificial- so it will be the three of us that will make the cook nuts at lunch!







Couldn't ask for nicer company!!Donna,You are a retro Saturday night girl?? Todd laughs at me 'cause I am a total '80's chick. Love that '80's Flashback Friday night!







Lisa from Nevada


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

LisaThat's wonderful that you and WD40 are going to meet for lunch...I am still stuck in the 70's when it comes to music..I enjoyed those year







Let us know how your lunch goes.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

LUBE: _______________________________________"Having BM's everyday now instead of D every other day" _______________________________________







!!!! Step by step, inch by inch, over time the bowels start to act more and more normal and less and less "overstimulated" and hypersensitive."I can see The Promised Land From Here!" Stick to the rules and you get to go in instead of stuck on that mountain. {Some old story about that I recall from somewhere







}MNL


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hi Donna and Mike,Lunch was great with WD40 and her g/f! We were good, we stayed away from our reactives and had a really nice talk, getting to know each other.Her g/f is very supportive of what WD40 needs to do, so she should do fine while she is here in Reno. Donna,Yeah, I like the '80's 'cause that's when I was in high school- but I do like '70's stuff too. The softer stuff, I should say. (Better not mention any groups or I may get laughed at- but I do love The Carpenters!!







)Hugs,Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

L:Q: Did WD40 need a seatbelt to keep from sliding off the chair? I mean, I just wonder about these things...







And when she walks I'll bet she just glides....real quiet like.MNL


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Hey Mike,Yes, now that you mention it, she did glide very quietly when she walked...She didn't do any sliding in the chair, but maybe she has some velcro to contend with that when she goes out.Lisa from Nevada


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

You guys are cracking me up!







I feel like people are talking about me behind my spray nozzle!







Yes, lunch was great! I had a lot of fun, as did G. I wore my loosest pants that day so I think I was trying to keep them around my waist, thus the illusion of gliding. Although I have been known to be sneaky sometimes, in reality I'm something of a klutz (i.e. my "drinking problem", right Washoe?)







I had to keep reminding myself to call you Lisa - I swear I almost called you Washoe twice! Really, though, we had a wonderful time. I'll let you know when G wants to go back to Reno (she loved the hotel!) and maybe we can do it all again. I do have a confession to make. On the way home I had to take some ginger capsules for the motion sickness problem, more as a back-up to my Relief Band than anything else. Well, the darn things got stuck in my throat so I had to eat something to push it down as water was only going around them. We were at the gas station in Verdi and I ended up buying a package of powdered donuts, the little ones I used to be addicted to, and ate two of 'em to get the burning out of my throat. I'm not sure if it was the donuts or the egg I had at breakfast, or the fact that I don't adjust to altitudes very well, but at the moment I am having some gnarly gas pain! Yikes! It's like it's just sort of stuck under my belly button. I had to lay on the couch for a while after we got home and rub my belly to try to get things moving. I was imagining that my intestines were all scrunched in like my water bottle from coming down the mountain. Egads, it hurts! Regardless of what caused it, I'm not touching those little powdered yummies again for a very long time!







Otherwise I'm feeling a little bit better every day. My mind is clearer still, my muscles aren't as achy a little more each day (except my back, but that's a whole other issue), and my appetite is still way down so I'm not overeating in the least. I think I will start phase 2 Sunday or Monday and just take everything slowly from here on out. Now that I've got some fun out of my system with that much-needed get-away I can get really serious about this. Considering I went to a BBQ, a Mother's Day Potluck, a Giant's game, and 3 days in Reno, all within 7 days of each other, the fact that I'm pretty much still feeling strong, I'd say that LEAPing was a very good investment, so far! Each day gets easier and easier to manage the creative work of using only my allowed foods, and I think by the time I'm deep into phase 6 it will start to become habit for me. I hope so because I certainly do NOT want to go back to the IBS days of C-D swingin'! I'm just glad my nausea is very subdued and some days I don't feel queasy at all. THAT is a MAJOR improvement for the better!Lisa, keep me up to date on how your eldest and your dad are doing, too. I will admit to being a slight skeptic the first time I clicked on the LEAP advertisement, but for the first time in a long time I am very, very encouraged!


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

OH, Lisa and Donna, forgot to mention! Guess who we were listening to from Reno to the rest area a few miles east of Colfax? The Carpenters!


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

The Carpenters??!! Allright!!! No wonder we got along so well!!







Its OK if you call me Washoe- I wouldn't be offended.LOL- your drinking problem!! Yeah. I have the same kind of "drinking problem"- as we said at lunch, think of Steve Martin's "The Jerk".







So glad you made it home safely- and sorry those donuts did you in so badly. I can't eat those anymore either. But if I am going to have the occasional wheat treat, I go for Krispy Kreme. Did you see it there off the freeway? Its just a couple of blocks from the Peppermill.Gabriella (my eldest) really sticks to her diet all on her own. She feels so much better on it, she was so sick all the time before, that she willingly does not cheat AT ALL. I have given her the option of re-introducing a few things, but she has no desire to even do that.Dad is feeling really good. He decided not to do the phases and just avoids his reds and yellows, so his progress will be slower. But he says he feels better all the time.Skeptic no more, WD40!!







Big hugs,Lisa from Nevada







P.S. Now you know why I end alot of my posts with that big smile- its 'cause I do have a BIG smile!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Oh my what a great way to start a Saturday...non-stop yuk-yuk's!!! ____________________________________"I feel like people are talking about me behind my spray nozzle!" ____________________________________ROFLMAOx10!!!!







____________________________________"..and I think by the time I'm deep into phase 6 it will start to become habit for me." ____________________________________You just uncovered #6 in the Top Ten Rationales for a Disease Managment Approach...lifetsyle modification must be built on the precepts of how human begaviro undergoes change....so one of the many realities which underly the LEP method is to address the process of change as people mentally undergo go it. You cannot take a person from 0 to 150 mph in 6 seconds who has never gone there before and expect them to stay there and be comfortabke with the sensation of that speed. Given the choice they will return to their prrior static condition where they were comfortable. So when dealing with modification of something we are as severley attached to as our food habits...it must be done stepqise for more reasons than just isolating out any pseudoallergens et al....startegies which reduce the chance of recidivism also obviously improve outcomes, by which you judge the effectiveness of a DM program. ___________________________________"He decided not to do the phases and just avoids his reds and yellows, so his progress will be slower. But he says he feels better all the time." ___________________________________How did I just KNOW that he was going to do that?







Give my regardsMNL


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

MikeNL,Oh yeah- if you know my dad, you knew EXACTLY what he was going to do.














Happy Saturday!Lisa from Nevada


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

> quote:You cannot take a person from 0 to 150 mph in 6 seconds who has never gone there before and expect them to stay there and be comfortabke with the sensation of that speed. Given the choice they will return to their prrior static condition where they were comfortable.


Mike I know what you mean here. I never had an organized treatment program, I was on my own when I figured out I'm allergic to soy and for several years after. It took a few months to learn all the euphimisms for soy products (once I caught on to the word "vegetable" meaning soy and "lecithin" being soy whether it was called "soya" or not), and even after that I was always tempted to cheat. I occasionally did mostly with chocolate (contains lecithin) for several years. Eventually I realized I was moving in fits and starts out of state of being I had been in all my life, my "comfort zone". I had always had a sedentary lifestyle, since before I knew about my soy allergy I could barely make it through a workday! So I would spend evenings watching TV with my cats and not doing much else. Also I didn't know at the time that I'm also allergic to eggs and intolerant to dairy, so I had those symptoms still.There's been a big improvement in the past year since I learned of my food intolerances and egg allergy. I have been a bit challenged by dealing with the extra energy. I understand for the first time how people can work out 5 days a week - I was averaging 2 or less. Of course it's a good thing in the long run, the only downside is my cat Teddy sometimes gets mad because I haven't held her in my lap as much as she wants - I haven't sat down!


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

No, Lisa, not "The Jerk", it was "Airplane"...you did that twice!







I came back red for lecithin and it's giving me fits. I'm half Thai, and the one thing I have always cooked with is soy sauce! ack! Plus I love Tofu, teriyaki, Chinese food and all it's MSG (high yellow), not to mention every chicken dish known to exist (also a high yellow). But by far the hardest thing to avoid is all the corn additives. It doesn't help that one of my favorite foods is corn bread with honey (honey is in my yellow, too). **sigh** I've obviously had to switch to a lot of all natural foods. Thank God I can still have rice - an Asian without rice is just too sad to contemplate!







Washoe, glad to hear that Ella is sticking to the plan on her own. That just seems so mature for her age! Maybe it's easier when you haven't quite hit puberty yet. I don't know about you, but chocolate was THE major food group when I hit those raging teenage years! Dark chocolate in all it's silky smooth yumminess.......**drool**. *LISA, GET AWAY FROM THAT CHOCOLATE!*







I have to hit the health food store on Monday for my grains. I am actually going to try millet. I'm sure Skylar and Tweetster will be jealous (my budgies!). You know, I just realized. I am eating a lot of fish. Now I'm going to try millet. I try to supplement my minerals and take my vitamins. I like sweet snacks. I eat very small portions now. OH NO! I'm not a can of all-purpose, squeak-stopping, hinge loosening silicone spray - I've turned into a BIRD!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Julia...







Thank God it was not Bacon Cheeseburgers...And Nozzle is going for the Millet! What is the world coming too??HINT to nozzle: Millet bread is a lot better toasted...its kind of heavy...but I found the toasted brick was better than the untoasted brick.OH my...FLA rainy season begins...wherefore art thou, sunshine????Ah but it's MrsNL's birthday so tonight I get to practice what I told El Nozzle about on this thread: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...=1;t=026240;p=5 MNL


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Oh, man!!WD40, you are right- "Airplane". Ah well. We've been joking about "The Jerk" all last weke and our son's lack of rhythm... Its stuck in my head, I guess.







Yep, Ella has always been my quiet, mature one. And because she is so tall, people assume she is much older than she is. She can handle it, no problem, but we try to make sure she gets her "kid time" in at home.Hey- check out www.geocities.com/racgymnastics/gabriella for a look at my sweetie!And WD40, remember that birds are people too!







Lisa from Nevada


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

So glad everyone had a wonderful time getting to know each other...Another great weekend..Talking about different kinds of music...I have to go to a conference in Atlanta Georgia on the 4th of July and the bands that are going to be playing there take me way back...Jefferson Starship, Isley Brothers, Leon Russel, Ritchie Havens, and 4 other groups...That should be a blast...Now I have never been scared to fly...But if I keep listening to the news and the terrorist attacks that is suspose to happen around July 4th







I might just have to drive back...MikeI cant take anything like you can to relax before I get on the plane


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Ritchie Havens is still alive? Did he invest in a "bridge" yet????MNL


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Washoe, good pic of the eldest! Good for her, I hope she meets all her goals. Oh, and I know one thing, MY birds think they're human! They even scream at me if I get too slow with the goodies. What a life! Well, I don't know if it was the evil donuts, the stress of the vacation travelling hitting me late, the aggravation of having to get up early again to go to work, the King's defeat on Saturday, or the 5 bowls of high fiber cereal I had between Friday night and Sunday night, but I had the gnarliest IBS day today! My first BM seemed normal enough and I thought, good, it will be a decent day. But then! Two hours later, I had a bout of loose, fat, and strangely, yellow stools, and then an hour after THAT a small bout of D. I don't know what possessed me to eat so much fiber. Oh, and I didn't even mention the apple, banana, or mango. I feel miserable! It feels like day 4 of phase 1 all over again. Plus I have that old pain and pressure back in my chest. I am thinking way too much milk and the donuts did me in as far as the pain. The poo was definately the work of the fiber. BLECH! All the spasming in my system has got me quite nauseated today. Do I have to start over with phase 1 again? To be honest I was just so tired from the trip that I didn't feel like cooking, and so I just ate cereal when I was hungry. Shredded wheat. Lots of shredded wheat. I don't want shredded wheat anymore. Tonight I'm having rice. Oh, and fish, too, but I really need the rice!I can't believe the weather we had today! They're showing a picture of I80 on the news and it's covered in snow. We were just there and it was sunny and bright! Now we're getting thunderstorm warnings and funnel clouds and tornadoes! THIS is Northern California??? How did you guys fare with the weather we sent ya, Washoe? I didn't have any hail where I work but they did here in my little city apparantly. Now G is worried about the tree in our front yard. It's huge, and one of the big limbs is right over our roof. Another storm like that and I shudder to think what a limb that big could do to our new roof!I have a friend who insists that I get "sick" every time the weather changes to rainy or foggy or windy. She said she was expecting me to feel bad because it was raining this morning! And she's always been right! She keeps threatening to make me some kind of Chinese rice porridge (yes, she is chinese), but so far I haven't had the pleasure. It's true, though...I'm always much worse when it's wet and windy. And to think, I've always loved the rain! She told me I need to have a baby to "push the wind out" of me. Yeah, but first G needs to grow a sperm factory. Methinks that pregnancy is not in my immediate future, alas!Mike, Happy Birthday to MrsNL! Thanks for the advice about handling eating out at restaurants. I figured I was safe with rice, fruit, and turkey. I gave G my grapes and she gave me her cucumbers. A match made in heaven!I need to go start cooking dinner now. If I can even get it down. I feel lousy today....although not as bad as Kobe Bryant...muahahahaha! Oh, the little things that keep me going...!







PS: Donna, Mike, Who is Ritchie Havens???


----------



## WashoeLisa (Sep 12, 2000)

Donna,Your trip to the past sounds like so much fun!!Mike,Yes, wish Mrs. NL a Happy Birthday from me too!WD40,Yes, that pic of Gabriella did come out well, didn't it? She is just enjoying herself and being able to DO that kind of thing now that she is feeling better on her diet.Our systems are so senstive, its such pain- I am so sorry you had such a bad bout...ACH- the weather!! Its been snowing, hailing and COLD! (35 right now) Plus that wind! I was so ready for summer too...







That is so interesting that you get sick when the weather gets cold. I do too, but its my FM and CFIDS and Reynaud's. Its just less stress on the body when its warm outside and I feel better because of it.Ok- I am starting to shiver- time to get in bed and get warm...Hugs,Lisa from NevadaP.S. WD40, if G grows a sperm factory- OY! Get her to the doctor quick!!


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

WD40It takes alot of hard work to stick to the plan..but your results are worth it...Was any of the food you ate on your list to stay away from? I can say for me that I was so scared not to stick by it I did...My second home was the bathroom, 3rd, Doctors Office, 4th Hospitals, ..So for 6 months I havent had to go to the Doctor and hospitals for quite a while...







please dont think I am preaching because I am not..Try real hard to follow those directions as best as you can..So you wont have to go through the agony....Richie Havens is from the 60's and he was also at woodstock along with Jefferson Starship I believe but not for sure...Mike I though you said your birthday was this month ?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

WD&#8230;______________or the 5 bowls of high fiber cereal I had between Friday night and Sunday night, ______________Well, that's a start&#8230;.____________________apple, banana, or mango---------------------Now you are really in the race with al that soluble fiber fiber added---------------------------------am thinking way too much milk and the donuts________________________________I am thinking "is "donuts" a permitted whole food on your phased introduction diet? I don't think we tested for "donuts" did we????







The possibilities of what could be in, and is in, "donuts" is, well, "diverse" and dangerous..too many possibilitieis here....I pick Sargent Pepper in the Closet with a Corset.------------------Who is Ritchie Havens???-----------------Go rent a video of WOODSTOCK I. Look for the black guy with no front teeth, foot pounding away to the beat, banging his acoustic guitar mercilessly singing "Freedom". That's Ritchie Havens. Now, see why I am worried if he still is alive without a bridge? Whats he eat all these years, bananas? Hey, maybe you should send him those donuts&#8230;.bet he could bite on them OK."I'm back on the road again, I'm on the road again..."[In memory of the Late Great Bob "Big Fat" Hight.]Oh, and "it" can happen to anyone if you are not careful. I had to do a restaurant meeting with some doctors last night, and was quite specific about the chicken and was very careful about everything...except those (2) mozarella sticks I snuck off the appetizer tray and smeared with marinara...just a tad mind you.4 am today: "what is that old familiar incessant gripping stabbing pain in my gut waking me from a sound sleep....just like they always say does not happen....damn marinara, MNL you idiot..."Ok what did you eat last night at that restaurant" quoth MrsNL aroused by by doubled-over position on the edge of the bed. "I was stupid...I had a Heinie and you know what happens...either I have to have a cigarette or I have to have something chewy...so I just had 2 mozarella sticks with a gteensie weensie dose of marinara." Quoth she: "You can't eat tomato sauce!" [To which I mumbled something like "No ---t, Sherlock"] and decided today was good day to get an early start anyway.It's gone now, no "D" as would have been the case in the old days...that pain would have been the precursor to at least 18 hours of holy hell with the Porcelain god...but that is just how it is now...when I do get exposed the symptoms are much milder and of shorter duration.It's like jail...follow the law...keep your freedom. Rob a bank? "I am sorry Your Honor I forgot it was illegal to rob a bank in this state." is not going to keep you out of the pokey.On the road again...MNL


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Feeling a whole lot better today. Still drowsy from having to get up at 5:30am again. Last night I stuck with brown rice and some herbed potatoes. That's all. Right now I'm eating broccoli and carrots (steamed) and am chilling my pineapple for my cottage cheese. Tomorrow I get turkey for lunch..woohoo! (and no, no more donuts for me. I envision them with a poison skull symbol so I stay away). I am going to try a variation on rice pudding (everything's allowed in the recipe I found), but I'm not sure brown rice and rice pudding go together. We'll see!I think one of the reasons I'm not absolutely strict with this thing is because I'm not that badoff with the IBS. I've been 75% percent of normal for the last, say, year or two with the IBS (the GERD is a different story!). I'm mostly irritated by those days, about 2 a month on average, when I feel REALLY bad with the IBS, and that's why I LEAPed. And you know, I didn't think it would help so much so fast. Had I still been like I was 4 or 5 years ago it would be a different story - I'd stick to it like glue. But like I said, I'm back from vacation now so I can really focus. I think since I've been through the hypnotherapy and have had my tape to listen to from my hypnotherapist, I am a little ahead of the curve as far as the relaxation CD they sent. Plus, my diet has already been severely modified and restricted compared to the old days, so restricting it even more won't be as big a deal now that I'm not in vacation-mode in my brain.







Oh, Mike, did I tell you I play guitar as well? You'd think I'd know a fellow guitarist but I didn't listen to much secular music growing up (the devil's music said my mom). Unfortunately being in Data Entry my poor fingers are so tired all the time I can't jam like I used to. *sigh*During the worst of the IBS I actually wrote a handful of songs. It's strange how being depressed (or in an IBS funk like I was at the time) made me so creative. I do a lot of stroking now; my fingers can't fly on the pickin's anymore.







Tomato sauce? Naughty, naughty!







But I see what you mean about duration of symptoms. I was sure I would wake up all gnarly again, but my pressure was up, my spray tube alert, and my can just generally perky. All in all I have to say LEAP has done more for me in 2 weeks than everything else combined in the last 8 years (with the possible exception of the hypnotherapist who taught me how to relax).


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

One of my favorite rockabilly men, Dave Crimmen, wrote this song:"They call it the devil's music, but it sounds like heaven to me" it's on his CD "The Son of Sun".He plays in the Pacifica area if you'd like to check him out at www.davecrimmen.comMike, where are you off to now?WD40, congrats on your improvement! I love these fast success stories. I want to spread the word to the thousands who are suffering from their food and don't know it.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Lake City, Fl- Oy 10 am Time to burn rubber!! _____________________________________"I think one of the reasons I'm not absolutely strict with this thing is because I'm not that bad" _____________________________________Until you cheat, esp. with such things as "Toxicus Rotundus Dunkin Donuticus"!!! _____________________________________"Oh, Mike, did I tell you I play guitar as well? You'd think I'd know a fellow guitarist but I didn't listen to much secular music growing up (the devil's music said my mom). Unfortunately being in Data Entry my poor fingers are so tired all the time I can't jam like I used to. *sigh*" ____________________________________If you play Rockabilly, and Bacon Cheeseburgers are on your safe list, you need to hook up with Julia...she's "a dedicated follower of [that] fashion" (acknowledgement to to Ray Davies). ____________________________________"Mike, where are you off to now?" ____________________________________Speak of the Devil (with a blue dress blue dress on)....Now in Lake City, about to tunr west out I-10, tonight? , hmmm,....Louisanna? Missoiuri? Depends how much "Ka" and "laser" is in the air...someplace....weekend 3 stops in Texas...then roll back by way of Perry Georgia or Savannah Georgia...then down to FLA again...last stop Jacksinville.MNKuralt


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Modified to bacon hamburgers in deference to my dairy intolerance - mmmm, getting hungry - maybe just one cheeseburger won't hurt...







My blue dress doesn't twirl when I dance, but my red one does!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Mea Culpa re: cheeze whiz







Dall-as* today, tomorrow? Cast fate to the wind...and the gas pedal.MNL


----------

